# Zeigt her, eure PCs! - Teil I



## ultio (6. September 2007)

*Dies hier ist Teil I der "Zeigt her Eure PCs" Threads.

Im Teil II geht es -> hier <- weiter* 

___________________________________________

Sowas fehlt hier auch,
ich fang dann dochmal an, hier mein derzeitiger PC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zurzeit verbaut:

* Intel Pentium D 820
abit AW9D-MAX
Cellshock V² 2048 MB RAM im Dual Channel Modus, PC-800 CL 4
Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS 256 MB
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
3 Gehäuse Lüfter (Revoltec)
*
Jetzt eure PCs (Die der Redakteure würde ich wirklich gerne mal sehen!) .


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

http://wkhost.webkicks.de/paynie/MeinMac/R0014002.JPG
http://wkhost.webkicks.de/paynie/MeinMac/R0013998.JPG
http://wkhost.webkicks.de/paynie/MeinMac/R0013979.JPG
http://wkhost.webkicks.de/paynie/MeinMac/R0013986.JPG
http://wkhost.webkicks.de/paynie/MeinMac/R0013986.JPG
http://wkhost.webkicks.de/paynie/MeinMac/R0013987.JPG
http://wkhost.webkicks.de/paynie/MeinMac/R0013990.JPG
http://wkhost.webkicks.de/paynie/MeinMac/R0013993.JPG
http://wkhost.webkicks.de/paynie/MeinMac/R0013984.JPG


----------



## HeNrY (6. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Bitte die Bilder mit einer maximalen Breite von 800px einfügen.


----------



## PCTom (6. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Nicht gerade optisch ein Hit aber ich setz ihn rein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Intel E 6850 Zahlman CNPS 9500AT
Asus P5W DH Deluxe
4Gb=4x 1Gb PC 6400 OCZ2P800R22GK
BFG 8800 GTX OC 2
3x SATA 2 Maxtor 320Gb 16mb Cache 7200 U/min :...1x SATA 160Gb 8Mb Cache 7200 U/min
Thermaltake Toughpower 750 Watt
Chieftec Mesh Series Medium

*So das war mein Senf dazu


----------



## Sebastian84 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Sehr schön aufgeräumt @Sebastian84

Ich mach morgen auch mal nen Pic


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verbaut sind:

Gigabyte GA-8N-SLI ROYAL
Intel Pentium D 541 OC @ 3,6Ghz
Gainward Bliss Silence 7600GT GOLDEN SAMPLE @ 685/820 
Samsung HD501LJ  500GB + 60GB Excelstor festplatte
Pinnacle TV Karte
2x 512Mb Team Elite 667 DD2 RAM @ ~900Mhz
Be Quiet! P5 420W
Thermaltake Soprano + 6Kaltlichtkathoden und 11Led's (die in lüftern mitgerechnet )
 bin ich sehr stollz drauf das ich sowas alleine hingekriegt hab und dabei bin ich erst 14 und hab es mir mehr oder weniger nur abgeguckt und ausprobiert 

 @ henry: wir haben morgen ^^  00:10


----------



## Marbus16 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Muss es der Zockrechner sein, oder geht auch die Surfkiste?


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

@Sebi: Deine Graka sieht so alleine mit Lukü irgendwie unterversorgt aus. Wird mal Zeit für nen zweiten Radi und nen Graka-Kühlkörper  . Die dual HPPS langweilt sich doch sonst eh nur.

@Topic: Sobald die Cam wieder aufgeladen ist mach ich mal Bilder. 
Das erinnert mich auch wieder daran dass ich doch die Stelzen vom meinem Radi lackieren wollte. Macht euch auf nacktes Holz gefasst  .

Edit: Bilder sind jetzt drin. Das Kabelmanagement sieht schlimmer aus als es ist. Die Kabel sind zum größten Teil seitlich neben den Laufwerksschächten so dass sie der Luft nicht im Weg stehen.
Folgende Hardware kann man auf den Bildern(nicht) erkennen:
Athlon 64 X2 3800+@Alphacool Nexxos XP Light
Epox 9NPA+ SLI@ Be quiet Silent Wing
ATI Radeon HD2900XT @EK Waterblock
Dazu eine Eheim Station 600, ein Alphacool Singel und ein Magicool Triple Radiator.

@NEoCX: Musstest gerade du nach mir posten? So kommt mein Durcheinander noch schlechter rüber  .


----------



## NEoCX (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Hier mal mein bescheidener Tower. Ich lege viel werd auf ein ordentliches Innere ohne Kabelsalat und ein schlichtes Äußeres! Alle Kabel sind sehr penibel verlegt, fragt nicht, wieviel Kabelbinder im Gehäuse verbaut sind, es sind jedenfalls nicht gerade wenige. Manche bezeichnen mich als "Kabelbinderfetischist". Ist mir egal, dafür sieht das Innenleben des Gehäuses super aufgeräumt aus. Seht selbst... Für Systeminfo siehe Sig


----------



## GoZoU (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

@NEoCX: Das sieht wirklich sehr schön aufgeräumt aus und trifft damit genau meinen Geschmack!


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## McZonk (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

@NEoCX: Wirklich klasse und auch mein Traum. Leider nicht zu verwirklichen bei der dauernden Umbauerei. Da stören mich schon meine 5 Kabelbinder im Case


----------



## PCTom (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*



NEoCX schrieb:


> Hier mal mein bescheidener Tower. Ich lege viel werd auf ein ordentliches Innere ohne Kabelsalat und ein schlichtes Äußeres! Alle Kabel sind sehr penibel verlegt, fragt nicht, wieviel Kabelbinder im Gehäuse verbaut sind, es sind jedenfalls nicht gerade wenige. Manche bezeichnen mich als "Kabelbinderfetischist". Ist mir egal, dafür sieht das Innenleben des Gehäuses super aufgeräumt aus. Seht selbst... Für Systeminfo siehe Sig



Respekt für die Kabelverlegung 
Frage klappt es noch bei deinen ATX Board mit der Heatpipe es heisst ja wenn die umdreht funzt die nicht mehr richtig


----------



## McZonk (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Kleiner Tipp: Neueste PCGH lesen  Da steht alles drüber drin: Der Unterschied ist geringer als es immer heißt...


----------



## PCTom (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*



McZonk schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Neueste PCGH lesen  Da steht alles drüber drin: Der Unterschied ist geringer als es immer heißt...



afk/bei der Tanke


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

mein aktueller Rechner, den ich mir aufgrund von Wahnsinn letztes Jahr irgendwann gekauft hab...

2x 1,8GHz, i860...

Auf den Fotos ist er noch im Originalzustand beim Vorbesitzer, bei mir ist er etwas modifiziert (leiser)...


----------



## NEoCX (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

@all: Danke für die Komplimente, das hör ich gern... Steckt natürlich viel arbeit drin, aber letztendlich lohnt es sich, wie man sieht 

Zum Thema Heatpipe und dem BTX ähnlichem Gehäuse. Die Temperaturen sind nur wenig höher als in einem normalen ATX Gehäuse. Vielleicht 4 - 6 °C, mehr allerdings nicht. Da der P35 Chipsatz recht kühl bleibt, sind die Temperaturen kein Problem. Ich habe ja auch einen 120er und einen 80er Lüfter, die Frischluft ins Gehäuse befördern, ein weiterer 120er Lüfter schafft die warme Luft wieder raus. Also alles im grünen Bereich.

Übrigens: Ich kann auch nur auf die aktuelle PC-Games Hardware verweisen, der Artikel zur Funktionsweise einer Heatpipe ist sehr Interessant, dort wird auch auf die Problematik mit dem Kopfübereinbau eingegangen.


----------



## Klutten (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Das ist mal wirklich ein Thread der Spass macht. Ich habe nur das Innenleben meines Gaming-PC´s fotografiert, da es Aussen nichts besonderes gibt. Ist ein schwarzer CS601 Midi Tower - billig, einfach, gut zu dämmen. Habe drei Stück davon, und das ist der sehenswerteste. Ich mag es genau wie NEoCX aufgeräumt. Die meisten Kabel wurden von mir umgelötet, falls sie zu lang waren. 

...Kabelbinder - ja viele!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Als erster Red will ich nun auch mich hier mal beteiligen. Das System ist meine private Maschine, und da normalerweise eine Seitenwand drauf ist achte ich nicht so auf die Kabel 

Komponenten wechseln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blauerjaeger (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Hier die Bilder von meinen Liebling:p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurzeit verbaut:

*Amd 64 X2 4200+*
*Asus A8n-SLI Deluxe*
*Kingston 2048 MB RAM im Dual Channel Modus*
*Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX*
*WasserKüh Innovatek Dual Radiator*
*4 Gehäuse Lüfter *


----------



## Veress (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Noch etwas unaufgeräumt, aber es kommt noch was dazu 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Dann poste ich auch mal meinen schon angegrauten Spielerechner *g

Bitte nicht hauen wegen dem Kabelsalat und dem Staub *g



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebastian84 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*



Olstyle schrieb:


> @Sebi: Deine Graka sieht so alleine mit Lukü irgendwie unterversorgt aus. Wird mal Zeit für nen zweiten Radi und nen Graka-Kühlkörper  . Die dual HPPS langweilt sich doch sonst eh nur.


 
Nönö, die Graka wird selbst mit Mod nur 84°C warm. Es ist noch die Blende die beim LianLi dabei war mit dem 120mm Lüfter davor.
Das Sys hat zwei getrennte Kreisläufe, die erste Pumpe (links) geht gleich raus zum 360er Radi und zurück (die zwei Schläuche auf dem Ersten Bild) und kühlt halt nur die CPU.
Der Zweite Kreislauf geht von der SB --> Ram --> NB --> MOSFETs zum passiv Radi an der Rückseite.

MfG
Seb


----------



## NEoCX (7. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

@Klutten: Respekt... sieht sehr, sehr geil aus, was Du da aus deinem Gehäuseinnenleben gemacht hast. So stell ich mir das vor... da muss ich ja gleich mal noch ein paar Verbesserungen vornehmen... Bringt das Dämmmaterial (wird das wirklich mit 3 "m" geschrieben?) wirklich viel Ruhe ins Gehäuse?! Das Schwarz gib dem Innenraum eine gewisse Eleganz wie ich finde, dadurch kommen die Komponenten sehr gut zur Geltung!!

Wirklich sehr schick!!


----------



## Klutten (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

*Ja definitiv*. Ich habe schon viele Materialien ausprobiert, aber diese dicken be quiet Platten dämmen wirklich super. Ich wünschte ich hätte noch ein paar für die restlichen Stellen, dann wäre alles dunkel. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als eloverzinktes Blech im Computer.

...viel höre ich von meinem PC nicht. Der größte Krachmacher in meinem Gehäuse ist das Netzteil. Mittlerweile mein 5. be quiet Netzteil und mit Abstand das schlechteste. Alle bisherigen waren "unhörbar", aber dieses gibt 1000 verschieden Laute von sich und ist im Spielbetrieb mit 1700 rpm unangenehm laut. Was noch ein wenig stört sind die Lüftergitter. Dadurch ist der Luftstrom noch deutlich hörbar, wenn man mit dem Ohr einem Lüfter näher kommt. Ich werde sie aber demnächst entfernen. Ich bin ja keine 12 mehr und fasse überall rein.

Meinen ersten Silent-PC habe ich übrigens vor 12 Jahren mit Korkplatten aus dem Baumarkt gedämmt. Die waren so "gut", die sind trotz damals doppelseitigem Klebeband, alle 2 Wochen von den Wänden gefallen und lagen quer im Gehäuse.  ...Ja ja - alte Zeiten.


----------



## NEoCX (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Zum Thema Netzteil: Nachdem mein drittes be-quiet Netzteil mit einem lautem Knall den Dienst quittiert hat (die anderen beiden davor übrigens in gleicher Art und Weise) habe ich be-quiet den Rücken gekehrt und habe mich für das Powermaster von HEC in der 480 Watt Variante entschieden. Ich habs wirklich nicht bereut, selbst unter Last bleibt das NT super leise, man kann vielleicht ein leises säuseln vernehmen, mehr nicht. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.

Zum Thema Dämm Platten: Ich werde mich in nächster Zeit wohl mal etwas intensiver mit diesem Thema beschäftigen. Da der Rechner nun im Wohnzimmer steht, kann da ruhig noch etwas an Lautstärke reduziert werden (obwohl er schon ziemlich leise vor sich in werkelt) Und der Optik des Inneren tuts ja auch keinen Abbruch


----------



## W!ldGunM@n (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

So sah das Aerocool M40-µATX Case aus, wo es zu mir kam...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und so "unter der Haube"...(der obere Aufbau ist schon abgenommen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... nachdem ich die Front mit dem Dremel bearbeitet und ein neues Blech eingesetzt hatte...
( Dadurch fällt der Diskettenschacht weg !)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...sah es dann so aus...(mit oberen Aufbau)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich noch aus dem obersten Gehäuse teil ein Stück Lochblech ausgeschnitten, damit auch größere CPU- Kühler ( in meinen Fall: Zalman CNPS 9500 AT) passen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als letztes habe ich dann noch die nervigen Laufwerksklappen herausgedremelt, da der Einsatz der 5,25" Schächte sonst doch sehr begrenzt ist und ausserdem (ich mags gern schlicht) musste auch die "komische" Anzeige einer Blende ( ich hatte zufällig noch eine mit der gleichen schwarzgummierten Oberfläche von einem anderen Gehäuse, die ich nur ein wenig zuschneiden musste) weichen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier das Endresultat...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Vielleicht mal Seasonics S112II-Serie angucken. wo mein voriges Levicom (nich hauen, büdde) glatt den Fön ersetzen konne, hört man nichts mehr von meinem S12II-330HB. Nebenbei ist es auch extra stromsparend, es verbrät max. 20% an Energie - BeQuiets verschwenden da mehr...

Einziger Nachteil wäre die nicht vorhandene Lüftersteuerung, aber man kann eh besser manuell regeln


----------



## Marc W. (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Ein altes System 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verbaut:
*Pentium 4 Sockel 478 2,4 GHz
MSI 865PE Neo2-PFS PE
Geforce 4 TI 4400 mit nv Silencer
Mine Rev. B CPU Kühler
786 Mb DDR Ram*

Info: Bis heute hats gelangt


----------



## Marbus16 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Kannst du deinen CPU-Kühler eigentlich nur so montieren, wie er gerade verbaut ist? Wenn du den um 90° drehen würdes, sollte nämlich ne bessere Kühlleistung rausspringen


----------



## Marc W. (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Jop ich weiss, aber für den Sockel kann der Lüfter nur nach oben oder unten ausgerichtet werden, dass Bild ist etwas älter habe, jetzt ein LC Power Netzteil mitm 120mm Lüfter drinne.

Isn bissl Blöd, aber funktioniert trotzdem 
"Never touch a running System höhö"


----------



## Marbus16 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

LC Power?!? :eek: :eek: :eek:

Raus damit, aber flott!  Nimm besser ein Seasonic S12II-330HB, das verbraucht viel weniger als das LC-Pwower und ist viel leiser


----------



## drexla (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

So auch wenn er momentan nicht auf Hochglanz getrimmt ist hier mein Baby...

Athlon64 4800 X2 (939)
Asus A8N SLI Deluxe
Asus 8800GTX
4x Kingston Hyper X 512MB
Soundblaster X-Fi XTreme Fidelity
Hauppauge Win TV Nova T
be quiet Dark Power Pro 530W
Lüftersteuerung aquaero
2x WD 160GB PATA

Das letzte Foto ist schon  2,5 Jahre alt  ....


----------



## JimBeam (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

So hier meine Schleuder, der Kabelsalat ist mir eigentlich egal weil in der Front kein Lüfter verbaut ist.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry das das pic so groß ist, hatte keine Lust das erst zu verkleinern.


----------



## drexla (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

liegt der eine Lüfter nur so rum ??


----------



## JimBeam (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*



drexla schrieb:


> liegt der eine Lüfter nur so rum ??



Welcher Lüfter? oben der gehört zum NT der große ist der CPU Küler und der andere ist an der Rückwand befestigt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Sollte man hier eigentlich die aktuell vorhandenen Rechner posten oder gingen auch ehemalige Rechner? *duckundwegrenn*


----------



## HeNrY (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*

Poste einfach


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Na dann  

Hier mal 'ne kleienre Sammlung ehemaliger Rechner...
Teilweise 'nur' Office Rechner, teilweise sogar Game PCs.

Wenn etwas etwas seltsam ist, dann liegts daran, das ich gerad nix besseres hatte


----------



## y33H@ (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

*Komponenten*

*CPU* Intel Core 2 Duo "Conroe" E6300 @ 2.4GHz 
*GPU* Radeon X1900XT/512Mb 
*Board* GigaByte GA-965P-DS3 Rev3.3 [F10]
*RAM* Kingston Value RAM 2x1024Mb DDR2-667 CL5
*HDDs* Samsung Spinpoint SP2504C (250Gb SATA)
*Sound* Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2
*Netzteil* Be Quiet! P5 520W
*Case* Antec P180​

*Kühlung*

*CPU:* Scythe Ninja (passiv)
*GPU: *Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 mit 1x Scythe S-Flex (120mm) @ 5 Volt (~600rpm)
*Gehäuse:* _oben:_ Scythe S-Flex @ 5 Volt (~600rpm)​

*Temperaturen:*

*Raumtemperatur:* 30°C (!)

*CPU:* Idle: 41°C / Load: 56°C (semi-passiv @ Coretemp v0.95/Everest)
*GPU:* Idle: 41°C / Load: 60°C (aktiv @ Rivatuner v2.0)
*HDD:* Idle: 30°C / Load: 41°C (im Quiet Drive via Speedfan v4.32)​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Mods*



 E6300 undervolted (1.088 Volt unter Last)
 X1900XT undervolted (Core 1.3 Volt und VRAM 1.785 Volt)
 alle gestanzten Lüftergitter heraus gedremelt und die Lüftergitter am Netzteil ausgebaut 
 Gehäuselüfter und Netzteil entkoppelt
 beide 80mm Lüfter im Netzteil gegen leisere getauscht (unter Last ~700rpm)
 Öffnung neben den PCI Slots mit Schaumstoff verschlossen u. abgedämmt
 alle PCI Blenden geöffnet
 Zalman ZM-MFC1 Steuerung regelt GPU- und Gehäuselüfter
 HDD entkoppelt im Original Käfig (wegen der sommerlichen Hitze)
 Loch im Boden mit Staubfilter unter dem Netzteil

*Lautstärke*

Sehr leise, nur ein extrem dumpfes, eigentlich fast nicht wahrnehmbares Rauschen; leider läuft das NT nicht optimal, die Spulen knacksen ab und zu.​

*Bilder*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrSt3r (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

guckst du hier : http://www.sysprofile.de/id25889

Sind nen paar Bilder von meinem Sys ... mittlerweilen ist der Kabelsalat im Inneren beseitigt


----------



## GamerPC (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also ersteinmal HALLO an alle hier im Forum! Bin neu hier und gleich mal mein System vorstellen 

* CPU:* Pentium 4 650 3,4 GHz mit Hyperthreading
* Mainboard:* MS-7046 (Medion OEM-Board)
* RAM:* 4x512MB DDR1 400
* Grafikkarte:* GeForce 7900GTO@GTX MadMoxx ---> Geiles Teil!
* Festplatte:* intern: 2x250GB Western Digital   /   extern: 300GB Trekstor
* Netzteil:* LC Power 6550 ->550W 24A/12V
* Monitor:* BenQ FP71G -> 17" TFT
* Gehäuse: *Raidmax Sagitta
* Maus:* Razer Diamondback Plasma Edition
* Sound:* Hercules XPS 2.0

weiteres in meiner Signatur auf Sysprofile.de 

Und jetzt noch ein paar Bilder. Leider hab ich große Probleme mit dem Kabelsalat Muss ich mal sehen wie ich das hin bekomme?!?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ne Rolle Kabelbinder sollte helfen


----------



## Marbus16 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

P4 531 @ AC Freezer 7 Pro @900RPM
2*1GB DDR2-667 Kingston ValueRAM
Sparkle 8600GT
Asrock 775Dual-VSTA
WD 205AA
Seasonic S12II-330HB

Das alles nur vorübergehend, bis ich mir was besseres leisten kann, was dann eines Cases würdig ist :p


----------



## CrSt3r (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mutig Junge ... mutig


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



CrSt3r schrieb:


> Mutig Junge ... mutig


Nö, wieso??
Solang man nicht wild an irgendwelchen Kabeln zupft, passiert da garnichts, ich weiß das, hab selbst lang genug einen PC ohne Gehäuse genutzt (weil sich immer so viel geändert hat und ich halt faul bin)...


----------



## Marbus16 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ja, und da ich immer unter die HDD und des Mainboard was drunter habe, passiert auch nix.

Hört man im Übrigen auch kaum (leises Rauschen lt. Onkel, ich hör nix )


----------



## CrSt3r (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich kenne mich doch, ... bei den fahrigen und schnellen Bewegungen, die ich teilweise unüberlegt mache, wäre das schon laaaaange mal runtergefallen 

Also habe ich es doch lieber unterm Tisch in nem netten, sicheren, massiven Gehäuse ... besonders bei Feten kann sowas ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen. Ich kenne meine Leute doch


----------



## Marbus16 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ja wie? Gegentreten macht dem Geraffel nix aus, in nem Kabel kann sich der fuß auch nicht verfangen. (Unglaublich aber wahr... )


----------



## Sambaddg (8. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ja also das ist mein kleiner Rechenknecht


Cpu:  Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Mobo : ASUS P5B Premium Vista Edition
Graka :Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTX
Ram : 4gig G skill cl 4

joa der rest steht bei sysprofile


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Kurz und schmerzlos. Der Rechner lebt schon seit 2004. AMD Athlon XP 2800+, 2x512 MB DDR, ASUS A7N8X e-Deluxe und eine Menge HDD. Die letzte Investition war eine Radeon 9800 Pro für damals noch 239. Lecker. Der Rechner ist mehr Wert, als man denkt... Man möge mir die kleine Staubschicht im Rechner verzeihen. Ich sitze mehr auf meiner Bequemlichkeit, als die einzelnen Teile ein Mal auszubauen und einzelnen mit Wattestäbchen jeden einzelnen Kondensator abzufahren. Wenigstens überwinde ich den inneren Schweinehund und sauge den Rechner fast regelmäßig vorsichtig aus.


----------



## McZonk (9. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Was zum Henker macht der Fuffi im NB Kühler? Wertsteigerung Deluxe?? :p:p:p


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



McZonk schrieb:


> Was zum Henker macht der Fuffi im NB Kühler? Wertsteigerung Deluxe?? :p:p:p


ROFL mich weg


----------



## V8Actros (9. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier mal meine Kiste 

Prozessor : Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700
Motherboard : Asus Striker Extreme
Grafikkarte : MSI nVidia NX7800GTX 256MB (nicht mehr lange^^)
Arbeitsspeicher : OCZ 2048MB DDR2-1066 SLI-Ready
Festplatte : WD RaptorX
Soundkarte : Creative X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series (auf den Bildern ist noch die Audigy 2ZS zusehen)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



McZonk schrieb:


> Was zum Henker macht der Fuffi im NB Kühler? Wertsteigerung Deluxe?? :p:p:p



Öhm ja, ich wusste doch, dass ich das Geld irgendwo hatte... Sagen wir, es ist ein "Notfall-Fuffi". Kohle muss erhitzt werden damit sie glüht, nicht?


----------



## darkniz (9. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hallo,

hier ist mein Rechner:

Prozessor : AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ @ 2,6 GHz
Motherboard : Asus M2N-E
Grafikkarte : Sapphire x1900XT 256 MB @ 682/828
Arbeitsspeicher : OCZ Platinum 2GB DDR2-800


----------



## Blauerjaeger (9. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das Gehäuse gefällt mir


----------



## HeNrY (9. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@V8Actros - ist das Tygonschlauch?


----------



## Bang0o (9. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hier mein bestes teil *g*


----------



## V8Actros (9. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



HeNrY schrieb:


> @V8Actros - ist das Tygonschlauch?


PVC 

http://www.webshop-innovatek.de/000...3501/50142494530efeb0b/501424943f0998a31.html


----------



## Blizzard (9. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Jetzt habt ihr mich tatsächlich dazu gebracht in meinem Gehäuse 2 Stunden lang Kabel zu Ordnen und 30-40Kabelbinder zu verwenden

Bild mach ich noch 

PS: Wir wärs mit nen paar mehr Smylies?


----------



## Malkav85 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Na also, geht auch ohne Schlagen


----------



## NEoCX (9. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Blizzard: Ich will Bilder sehen!!! Los zeigt her...


----------



## Blizzard (9. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Muss erstmal wieder richtiges Tageslich hier reinkommen,
sonst wird das nix


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ja, lieber einen Sonnenstrahl auf das gute Stück werfen, als in der Dunkelheit irgendwelche Jumper etc. krampfhaft zusammen binden. Das tut nicht gut.

Habe mich übrigens für meinen kommenden Rechner nächsten Monat schon fein mit Kabelbindern ausgestattet


----------



## tj3011 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

wenn ich meine neue Grafikkarte habe mache ich auch ma bilder aber mit ner X300Se drinn sind mir die batterien zu schade  mit der x1950pro sieht das bestimmt besser aus


----------



## Malkav85 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Die ersten drei Fotos sind von meinem Hauptrechner. Das letzte Foto zeigt meinen BackUp- und Downloadrechner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein aktueller Office PC2


----------



## JimBeam (10. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Stefan Payne: Das Gehäuse ist ein wenig minimalistisch aber ansonsten passt das schon 

@Blizzard: schön aufgeräumt und dezent, gefällt mir.


----------



## Blizzard (10. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich hab den letzten (nicht funktionierenden) Link editiert


----------



## @@RON (11. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mal mein PC ^^

neues Netzteil, Grafikkarte, CPU sind bestellt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Die ersten drei Fotos sind von meinem Hauptrechner. Das letzte Foto zeigt meinen BackUp- und Downloadrechner



Boah, ich seh nur blau. Rödelt der wenigstens mit einer angenehmen Lautstärke vor sich hin?


----------



## Malkav85 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hehe. Ja. Hab 5x 120mm Noctua und 5x Noisblocker 120mm drinne. Alle an 2 Zalman Lüftersteuerungen dran. 
Die Noctua sind gar nicht zu hören und die Noisblocker nur ein wenig. 

Der Rechner ist im Großen und Ganzen zu hören, aber es ist angenehm und nicht störend. 

mein anderer Rechner zum downloaden ist hingegen so gut wie lautlos...nur die Festplatte (Samsung) hört man ein wenig, da ich auch diesen mit 1x 120mm und 2x 80mm Noctua Lüfter versehen hab und diese alle mit 5V angebunden sind 

PS: Der DL Rechner ist innen komplett rot mit UV


----------



## NEoCX (13. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Blizzard: sieht doch schon richtig gut aus. Ich hätte aber noch viel mehr Kabelbinder verbraucht glaub ich...


----------



## tarnari (13. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So hier auch mal meine Kiste.

Ist ein kleines Billig-Gehäuse. Da war ein bißchen Bastelarbeit nötig. 120mm Lüfter in die Front eingebaut und mittels Luftkanal mit dem CPU-Kühler verbunden, 90mm Lüfter in untere Laufwerkschächte und mit Luftkanal auf Chipsatz und Karte ausgerichtet, hinten blasen ein 80mm und ein 90 mm Lüfter die Luft wieder raus. Oben pustet auch ein 80mm Lüfter raus. Viele der Lüfter laufen auf 7 Volt, CPU von Temps abhängig und Grakalüfter auf kleinster Stufe. Sieht ein bißchen wüst aus. Aber ich bin zufrieden! Läuft gut und sauber und leise!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, nur her damit!!

Mfg,

Tarnari


----------



## DoktorX (13. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Sehr schön aufgeräumt @Sebastian84
> 
> Ich mach morgen auch mal nen Pic


Ein Lian Li A10A, hab ich recht? Hast du nur den grossen Radiator oder auch nen 120mm Tripple?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Achtung, Baustelle!

Das wird das zukünftige Häuschen meines neuen Rechners werden. Mit Liebe, Verstand und einem Ar... voll Kabelbinder wird jedes einzelne Kabel versteckt. Leider muss ich bis kommenden Monat warten, bis dann Mainboard, CPU, Ram, Grafikkarte, HDDs und optische Laufwerke ins Haus flattern. Das "Rebell 9" von Sharkoon bietet schon mal eine gute Basis für das Verstauen von überflüssigen Kabel und optimalen Einbau der jeweiligen Laufwerke. Besonders aufregend war der Einbau des 120mm Gehäuselüfters mit den beigelieferten "Gumminüppeln". Bereits jetzt sind schätzungsweise min. 35 Kabelbinder verbaut - ohne Scherz. Man fragt sich, wo die geblieben sind. Die Würze liegt im Detail. 

Frage am Rande:
Ist es sinnvoll die Gehäuselüfter direkt an die Leitungen vom Netzteil anzuschließen oder lieber später am Mainboard? Der vom Netzteil gelieferte Strom wird temperaturabhängig fließen. Im Voraus danke für die aufschlussreichen Antworten.


----------



## Blizzard (15. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich hab das selbe Netzteil(+50W), lasse meine Lüfter aber vom Mainboard regeln, da mir diese sonst zu langsam drehen.
Kommt aufs Mainboard und auf die Lüfter und deren Lautstärke an.
Als ich meine Lüfter ans Netzteil angschlossen hab, drehten die sich nurnoch sehr langsam.
Ich würde 7-8V schätzen.

Mein PC ist bis auf die Festplatten vom Lärm befreit.


----------



## mixn_mojo (15. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Dann will ich auch mal. 

Also das erste Bild ist mein ganz normaler Desktop Rechner, bestehend aus nem Q6600 mit 2,7 GHz, 4 GB Ram, ner ATI X1900 XT mit 512 MB und das ganze auf nem ASUS P5W DH Deluxe in einem Chieftec LCX-01B-B-SL.

Das zweite Bild ist mein kleiner "Home-Server", der im Flur steht und nach einem Hardware Update jetzt aus nem E6300 mit 2,3 GHz, 1 GB Ram, das ganze wiederum auf einem Gigabyte G33-DS3R in einem Chieftec CA-01SL-SL-B besteht. Vorher waren 2 AMD Athlon MP 1600+ auf nem Tyan Tiger MPX S2466N mit einem GB Ram und ner 3dfx Voodoo 5 5500 verbaut (die jetzt ihre wohlverdiente Ruhe hat  ).

Und das letzte Bild zeigt den "Fernseher", der seine Arbeit derzeit in der Küche verrichtet und in dem die alte Server Hardware werkelt (die Voodoo wurde durch eine GF 4 MX 440 ersetzt).


----------



## PCTom (16. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



mixn_mojo schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal.
> 
> Also das erste Bild ist mein ganz normaler Desktop Rechner, bestehend aus nem Q6600 mit 2,7 GHz, 4 GB Ram, ner ATI X1900 XT mit 512 MB und das ganze auf nem ASUS P5W DH Deluxe in einem Chieftec LCX-01B-B-SL.
> 
> ...




Wieviel Platz hast Du auf deinen Homeserver


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



JimBeam schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne: Das Gehäuse ist ein wenig minimalistisch aber ansonsten passt das schon



Ist auch nicht mehr aktuell, bin am überlegen, welche Basis ich mir als nächstes hole...

Bin da recht offen, jetzt wo mein x2/3600+ verkauft wurd...


----------



## mixn_mojo (16. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



PCTom schrieb:


> Wieviel Platz hast Du auf deinen Homeserver




Genug  Müssten 3120 GB sein. Ich wart ja noch drauf, dass die 1 TB Platten von Samsung verfügbar werden und der Preis in die 200 Euro Region sinkt.


----------



## PCTom (16. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



mixn_mojo schrieb:


> Genug  Müssten 3120 GB sein. Ich wart ja noch drauf, dass die 1 TB Platten von Samsung verfügbar werden und der Preis in die 200 Euro Region sinkt.



Nett  mit 3,12 TB kann man schon was anfangen


----------



## Eiche (16. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ist leider nicht das grösste gehäuse und das netz teil ist ein weing arm dran 88°C unter volllast



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovsk (16. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



zeffer schrieb:


> ist leider nicht das grösste gehäuse und das netz teil ist ein weing arm dran 88°C unter volllast
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vieleicht ma Staub putzen, oder is das Bild nur so unscharf?


----------



## Marbus16 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

sein Bild ist nur so verdammt unscharf. @zeffer: vielleicht mal 100 in ne Digicam investieren?


----------



## Eiche (16. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

meine digi camm nennt sich nokia 6230:p
das erklärt auch die bild schärfe


----------



## Marbus16 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

LoL, wie geil, ich hätte es gleich an der Quali erkennen können - habe es auch


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



zeffer schrieb:


> meine digi camm nennt sich nokia 6230:p
> das erklärt auch die bild schärfe



Dafür sieht der CPU-Kühler wenigstens so aus, als würden ihn 500W erhellen.


----------



## S1lencer (17. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ mixin_mojo

netten kabelsalat hast du da ich glaube ich muss dir mal ne pacung kabelbinder zukommen lassen


----------



## mixn_mojo (17. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



S1lencer schrieb:


> @ mixin_mojo
> 
> netten kabelsalat hast du da ich glaube ich muss dir mal ne pacung kabelbinder zukommen lassen



Nehm ich gerne an.  Aber ehrlich gesagt, stört mich die aktuelle Verkabelung im Desktop nicht, und erst recht nicht in den anderen Rechnern, da eh überall die Klappe zu ist.


----------



## Marbus16 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So, kleines Update: Habe mal die Position der HW innerhalb des Gehäuses geändert, sodass ich nun auch ein Headset anschließen kann, ohne dass die Festplatte im Weg ist 

http://images.pctflux.net/20070917072519/S7300003.JPG
(Bild zu groß...)


----------



## |L1n3 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein Home-Server (wird jetzt bald grundüberholt)
Wieder als .rar ..
KLICK

Ich weiss die pics sind echt kacke teilweise .. diese verfi***e billig digicam verwackelt einfach alles was vor die linse kommt. Nach dem auslösen dauert es teilweise 10 sek bis wirklich ausgelöst wird.


----------



## chrismee (17. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So nun zu meinem PC er besteht nun so seit etwa seit 1 Jahr und wird aber demnächst (diese Woche) in einem neuem Gehäuse umziehen was zur zeit in Arbeit ist. Hier ein paar Bilder vom altem Gehäuse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist auch noch meine alte Grafik-Karte eine 7900GT drinnen, wurde aber inzwischen von einer 8800GTS 640MB ersetzt.

Und hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Zukünftigem Gehäuse was wie schon gesagt noch in Arbeit ist aber bis zum Wochenende fertig ist und ich es hier noch einmal vorstellen werde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Gehäuseinnere wird noch Lackiert und Schallisoliert, und dazu kommt ein neuer CPU Lüfter von Thermaltake (Ruby Orb) Gigantische Ausmaße von der Größe her, aber er soll sehr leise sein 17 dBA bei einer Luft beförderung von 132,3 m³/h also.


----------



## Marbus16 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

*hüstel* @Line: Würdest bitte die Bilder nochmal anhängen? Weißt ja, mein Arbeitsplatz....


----------



## T-sW Sittich01 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

moin 

so hier mal mein tower


----------



## Gollum (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

lol die lüfter sind ja fett.
und da jetzt nen entsprechend großen radiator befestigen :eek:


----------



## Marbus16 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a263019.html

Und denn noch 2* quad radis befestigen


----------



## T-sW Sittich01 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

moin

mit der lüftung habe ich keinerlei probleme mehr mit der temparatur. trotz das ich meinen cpu übertacktet habe und den original lüfter drauf habe 
ist die temparatur bei 30- 35 grad. und im gehäuse nicht mehr wie 28-30 grad-


----------



## Gollum (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ne meinte eher nen Dualradi^^
also nen 500er radi^^(2x250)


----------



## Marbus16 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

500er gibst nicht, meinstest wohl eher die 240*240er?  Da jeweils einen vor einen Lüfter 

Oder 2 480*120er längs  befestigen, so sieht man die schläuche nicht überall am PC


----------



## S1lencer (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

man ihr kommt auf ideen


----------



## T-sW Sittich01 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

moin

das sind 2x25 cm lüfter!! die kühlen extrem gut ! 
auf der anderen seite sitzte ich mit nen mantel !


----------



## Gollum (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ja marbus schon klar das es sowas nicht gibt.
wäre aber trotzdem zu geil wenn es sowas mal extra für das gehäuse geben würde.
wäre dann das nonplusultra^^


----------



## robben89 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

leider ist das alles, was ich kann, noch besser habs nicht hingekriegt:o


----------



## T-sW Sittich01 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

moin

alter schwede das ist aber nen guter kabelsalat!!


----------



## tj3011 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

omg mach ma was bei den kabel en guten luftstrom bekommste doch so garnet hin nimm am besten kabelbinder


----------



## robben89 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



tj3011 schrieb:


> omg mach ma was bei den kabel en guten luftstrom bekommste doch so garnet hin nimm am besten kabelbinder


ja, aber weiß nicht genau wie das gehen soll, bei so einen kleinen gehäuse(fujitsu siemens), hatte schon schwiegkeiten (ca1std gedauert)beim hd2900xt einbau..meint ihr,ich kann da noch was verlegen??auf tipps wird ich mich freuen


----------



## T-sW Sittich01 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

moin

kauf dir nen grösseren tower!! dann wirst weniger probleme haben!


----------



## robben89 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



T-sW Sittich01 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> kauf dir nen grösseren tower!! dann wirst weniger probleme haben!


sowas hatte ich auch im kopf,aber die kiste kann man nicht retten oder?NEoCX würde das noch retten können, denk ich


----------



## T-sW Sittich01 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



robben89 schrieb:


> sowas hatte ich auch im kopf,aber die kiste kann man nicht retten oder?NEoCX würde das noch retten können, denk ich


 
ich denke mal wenn du nen grösseren tower hast wirst weniger probleme haben deine kabel zu verlegen!
das der tower den du da hast nich glüht ist nen wunder!


----------



## tj3011 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

du bekommst das auch mit dem tower hin und mit vielen kabelbinder dauert halt en mom in 15min is das ne gemacht guck diesen thread ma durch da findest du bestimmt ein paar anregungen kannst das ergebnis ja dann ma posten


----------



## TALON-ONE (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Meiner....:p





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## |L1n3 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> *hüstel* @Line: Würdest bitte die Bilder nochmal anhängen? Weißt ja, mein Arbeitsplatz....


Scheinst ja nen 24h Job zu haben....


ädit: so da sind deine pics .. quali is halt net so besonders wegen der drecks billig cam


----------



## Marbus16 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hab ich nicht, bin aber die meiste Zeit, in der ich Bock habe, irgendwelche Archive entpacken zu lassen, nunmal auf Arbeit - wo wir keine Archive etpacken, gesschweige denn runterladen können.

Abends hab ich da keinen Bock drauf. Da will ich nur die Tastatur quälen


----------



## Jin Bean (19. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Meiner....:p
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Mal ne Frage, was ist das denn für ein CPU-Kühler?? Ist das ein umgebauter Zalman Kühler mit dem "Lightwriter" Lüfter, oder wer bietet sowas mittlerweile auch komplett an?? 
Ist bis jetzt meiner Aufmerksamkeit vollkommen entgangen....
*


----------



## NEoCX (19. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



> sowas hatte ich auch im kopf,aber die kiste kann man nicht retten oder?NEoCX würde das noch retten können, denk ich



Selbst mit dem kleinen Gehäuse sollte das kein großes Problem darstellen. Dauert halt nur etwas länger und man braucht wirklich viele Kabelbinder. Da Problem bei solch kleinen Gehäusen sind die scharfen Kanten, da kann man sich böse Schnittwunden zuziehen!

Aber sonst is das nichts wildes!! Man muss nur die Lust dazu haben und sich auch die Zeit dazu nehmen... Hehe, bekomm gleich Lust, da Ordnung reinzubringen


----------



## JimBeam (19. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Jin Bean schrieb:


> *Mal ne Frage, was ist das denn für ein CPU-Kühler?? Ist das ein umgebauter Zalman Kühler mit dem "Lightwriter" Lüfter, oder wer bietet sowas mittlerweile auch komplett an??
> Ist bis jetzt meiner Aufmerksamkeit vollkommen entgangen....
> *



Das ist ein CoolerMaster Blue Orb FX steht in dem Link in seiner Signatur.

btw: Interessanter Nickname


----------



## DerSascha (19. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So, hier mal meiner in ein paar Bildern:


----------



## martin_s (19. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein PC:

[FONT=Tahoma,Helvetica]* CPU:* Intel Core2Duo E4300 @E6600
* MainBo:* ASUS P5B
*RAM:* 2*1GB DDR2 677 von Corsair
[/FONT]*GraKa: *Sapphire Hybrid Radeon X1600XT 256MB
[FONT=Tahoma,Helvetica]*HDD:* Seagate Barracura 320 GB SATA2 16MB Cache 
* CPU Kühler:* Zalman CNPS 9700 NT 
* Gehäuse:* NZXT Lexa 
* DVD-RW:* LG GSA 62 HL SATA

P.S.: an der Kabeloptimirung wird noch gearbeitet!


[/FONT]


----------



## robben89 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



NEoCX schrieb:


> Selbst mit dem kleinen Gehäuse sollte das kein großes Problem darstellen. Dauert halt nur etwas länger und man braucht wirklich viele Kabelbinder. Da Problem bei solch kleinen Gehäusen sind die scharfen Kanten, da kann man sich böse Schnittwunden zuziehen!
> 
> Aber sonst is das nichts wildes!! Man muss nur die Lust dazu haben und sich auch die Zeit dazu nehmen... Hehe, bekomm gleich Lust, da Ordnung reinzubringen


hab mir deine worte ans herz genommenund siehe da!!, 1.30 std haben sich gelohnt denk ich, die Luftzirkulation hat sich um einiges verbessert ,wie man hier bei vorher nachher foto sieht.ich glaube ich hab ca 40 kabelbindern benutzt,danke  an NEoCX und die anderen für die tipps!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marbus16 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

40? So wenig? Also ich bring mehr unter bei weniger Kabeln 

Mehr in einigen Wochen, wenn ich endlich mein Gehäuse habe


----------



## robben89 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> 40? So wenig? Also ich bring mehr unter bei weniger Kabeln
> 
> Mehr in einigen Wochen, wenn ich endlich mein Gehäuse habe


das hier ist kein "wer mehr kabelbindern verwendet" wettbewerb


----------



## NEoCX (19. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@robben89: Sieht doch schon sehr sehr gut aus für den Anfang... aber mehr geht immer:



> das hier ist kein "wer mehr kabelbindern verwendet" wettbewerb



ich hab eine komplette Packung Kabelbinder im System verbaut, und n bissel von ner zweiten Packung. Ich kaufe übrigens 100er Packungen


----------



## tj3011 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

jo so um die 100 müsste ich auch verwendet habe 
das mit der luftzirkulation habe ich geschrieben


----------



## Marbus16 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hehe, mal schauen, im Stacker gibts viele Kabel zum irgendwo festmachen 

Werde mir 2 100er Packungen holen, und dann zählen, was übrig bleibt - geht wohl schneller so


----------



## tj3011 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ja das glaube ich auch


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Meine Wenigkeit hat nur für Netzteil und einen 120mm Gehäuselüfter mittlerweile schon 53 (?) verpulvert. Die Rede ist von Kabelbindern


----------



## fr0z0ne (20. September 2007)

Mache heute Abend auch mal ein paar fotos von meinem Case...wie füge ich hier den ein Bild ein...?

Boah Kabelbinder *mich selbst anfass* 

Ihr seit mir ja eine witzige Truppe...

 PS: Sry für den doppel eintrag...falscher knopf gedrückt...
gefixed... McZonk


----------



## McZonk (20. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



fr0z0ne schrieb:


> Mache heute Abend auch mal ein paar fotos von meinem Case...wie füge ich hier den ein Bild ein...?



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=17 Falks HowTo könnte da hilfreich sein


----------



## tj3011 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

wir ne witzige truppe:p das eizige was wir sind das sind extreme overclocker


----------



## Marbus16 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Bin Extreme-ohne-vCore-anzuheben-AIR-Overclocker   

Rekord: 3,9GHz mit nem AC Freezer 7 Pro bei -20" Raumtemp 

Langsam wirds zu OT 

Gebts zu, ihr wollt mich nur einholen :p


----------



## Gollum (20. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

stichworte wie ohne vcore und air deuten ganz stark auf keinen EXTREM overclocker hin.
worte wie: voltmod und DICE / Ln2 schon eher


----------



## TALON-ONE (20. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Jin Bean schrieb:


> *Mal ne Frage, was ist das denn für ein CPU-Kühler?? Ist das ein umgebauter Zalman Kühler mit dem "Lightwriter" Lüfter, oder wer bietet sowas mittlerweile auch komplett an??
> Ist bis jetzt meiner Aufmerksamkeit vollkommen entgangen....
> *



Ist ein Thermaltake Blue Orb FX.
Kühlt mein Q6600 Idle auf ca.31°C und Last noch nie höher als 48°C bei 100% Auslastung der 4 Kerne. Liegt aber auch an dem exzellenten ZALMAN Gehäuse.
Ich häng noch mal ein Pic an, wenn der Lightwriter voll läuft. Anzeige dann: Thermaltake, Innentemperatur und Lautheit  in dB. Der Lüfter ist massiv Alu 
mit Kupferkern, wird zwischen 800 u. 2600 U/min vom Mainboard geregelt (PWM) und kühlt die umliegenden Kühler incl Heatpipe sowie Ram mit.


----------



## Marbus16 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Na, sich den Arsch bei -20° abzufrieren, während ein jungfräuliches ASRock 775Dual-VSTA alles aus dem aufgelöteten VIA-Chipsatz rausholt, der CPU-Kühler laut wie ein Hubschrauber wird, die CPU ca. +5° erreicht bei den eisigen Temperaturen - das nenn ich Extrem 

Zumal einige Leutchen grad frisch in die Ausbildung stolpern, diejenigen haben dann immer noch nicht das gepriesene Ausbildungsgeld


----------



## Gunt0r (20. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

zum thema kabelbinder:
kabelmanagement is ne tolle sache, aber wenn ihr 100 kabelbinder im PC habt, wird das net extrem umständlich, wenn ihr mal hardware austauschen wollt, wenn das zugehörige kabel 40x wo angebunden ist? oder wie macht ihr das? 

meine case-bilder:
(sorry, handy-cam ... und nicht sonderlich sauber verlegt. das case ist groß und die kabel sind zahlreich... und oftmals zu kurz für versteckte verlegung, besonders das dicke graue für den front-usb, das quer übers mainboard geht. aber ich arbeite dran. )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Da bei mir die HW eh alle Jubeljahre nur getasucht wird, isses :wurst:. Notfalls wird alles abgemacht, neue Kabelbinder gekauft, und alles von vorn


----------



## Malkav85 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

genau...sowas nennt man "Arbeitsbeschaffungsmassnahme"  

Aber ansonsten verbinde ich auch nur die nötigsten Kabel mit Kabelbinder. Die verstaue ich dann so, dass sie nicht gesehen werden können durch das Window


----------



## T-sW Sittich01 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

moin 

so nun nen paar bilder vom inneren!!


----------



## NEoCX (21. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



> kabelmanagement is ne tolle sache, aber wenn ihr 100 kabelbinder im PC habt, wird das net extrem umständlich, wenn ihr mal hardware austauschen wollt, wenn das zugehörige kabel 40x wo angebunden ist? oder wie macht ihr das?


Das mit dem Tauschen der Hardware ist eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem, es sei denn, es kommt ein neues Netzteil daher. Festplatte, Graka o. Prozessor etc. sind eigentlich ganz easy, abziehen, tauschen, wieder dranstecken - fertig. Die Positionen der Kabel verändern sich doch nicht groß!


----------



## Athlonxp (21. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steal-Angel (21. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Athlonxp:
Sag mal, liegt das bei dir immer so rum? Arbeiten oder anderes stell ich mir da etwas schwer vor


----------



## Kovsk (21. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Was ne Verdratung!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier mal meine Baustelle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## |L1n3 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Baustelle
> [pic]


Boah
hast du die komplette Thermalright Produktpalette gekauft ?! 
Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## robben89 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



|L1n3 schrieb:


> Boah
> hast du die komplette Thermalright Produktpalette gekauft ?!
> Gefällt mir gut.


hast rechtsiehts sehr edel aus


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



|L1n3 schrieb:


> Boah
> hast du die komplette Thermalright Produktpalette gekauft ?!



Noch nicht ganz, nächste Woche kommt noch was  



robben89 schrieb:


> hast rechtsiehts sehr edel aus



Danke


----------



## Marbus16 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Was willste denn da noch an Thermalright-Produkten verbauen? Ich seh da nur noch Platz für nen NB-Kühler (und evtl. nen IFX-14...)


----------



## TALON-ONE (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sehr sauber verarbeitet, Respekt ! 

Sehr schönes Gehäuse, ist ein LIAN LI  PC-60 oder V-Series, oder?

EDIT: No, steht ja drunter, LianLi PC7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Was willste denn da noch an Thermalright-Produkten verbauen? Ich seh da nur noch Platz für nen NB-Kühler (und evtl. nen IFX-14...)



Nen HR-11 und nen HR-09 Type3 passen noch . IFX-14 hat leider keinen Platz mehr, der würde mit dem netzteil zusammenstoßen.



TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Sehr sauber verarbeitet, Respekt !
> 
> Sehr schönes Gehäuse, ist ein LIAN LI  PC-60 oder V-Series, oder?
> 
> EDIT: No, steht ja drunter, LianLi PC7



Jap, is nen PC7 SE III.


----------



## Marbus16 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ach, du gibts immer schon vorher an mit nem neuen Kühler :p

Frag mal PCGH_Oliver, evtl. bekommste hier auch den Rang Mr. Thermalright


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Der HR-11 hätte eigendlich schon längst da sein sollen, aber bei PC-Cooling haben sie's verschwitzt mein Sample rauszuschicken x_X

Meinen "Mr. Thermalright" Rang im Luxx werde ich beizeiten mal ändern lassen, da nun plötzlich nen Dutzend User mit nem "Mr. ???" rumlaufen


----------



## martin_s (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



martin_s schrieb:


> Mein PC:
> 
> [FONT=Tahoma,Helvetica]* CPU:* Intel Core2Duo E4300 @E6600
> * MainBo:* ASUS P5B
> ...


  würde mich über bewertungen freuen.

danke martin
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1165&d=1190218557
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1166&d=1190218557
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1167&d=1190218557


----------



## patrock84 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein 4-Lüfter Silent Setup:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Tommy: Du hast Sorgen... und ohne HR-09 & HR-11 tztz *gg*



> Sehr sauber verarbeitet, Respekt !





Spoiler



Hmm, ohne Platten im Case und demontierte Front keiner Wunder


----------



## Maggats (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



patrock84 schrieb:


> @Tommy: Du hast Sorgen... und ohne HR-09 & HR-11 tztz *gg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:eek: Deiner ist ja auch nicht ohne :eek:
Ich denke, die Platten wird er genauso sauber integrieren....


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Die HDDs stecken in ner IBL20 Box die einfach vorne reingestellt wird, und zwar so, dass die Anschlüsse zur Rückwand liegen . Sieht man dann kaum noch kabel


----------



## TALON-ONE (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



martin_s schrieb:


> würde mich über bewertungen freuen.
> 
> danke martin
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1165&d=1190218557
> ...



Mach doch mal ´n paar scharfe Fotos ohne Seitendeckel und putz doch mal die Front
...wenn Du die Kabel sauber verlegt hast...

Ist nicht bös gemeint but fishing for compliments


----------



## pajaa (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Einen Rechner habe ich auch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S1lencer (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ohne RAM?????


----------



## ED101 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Den RAM kannst du auf dem 2 Bild erkennen wenn du dir Mühe gibst :p


----------



## Marbus16 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also ich erkenn den schon auffem ersten. einfach die 4 Schwarzen Linien rechts neben dem CPu-Kühler betrachten, drunter stecken sie


----------



## pajaa (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Diese schwarzen Linien entstehen durch die beiden Hälften der Heatspreader auf dem RAM > 4x 1GB Cellshock DDR2-800@925 (Micron D9GMH)


----------



## S1lencer (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ach sieh an habsch gar net gesehen sind ja doch da na sowas fehler meinerseits sry


----------



## Wassercpu (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



martin_s schrieb:


> würde mich über bewertungen freuen.
> 
> danke martin
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1165&d=1190218557
> ...


Case gut ,aber kommode nicht lol.........


----------



## martin_s (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Wassercpu schrieb:


> Case gut ,aber kommode nicht lol.........



was meinst du mit komode??


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Schau mal im 2. Bild rechts


----------



## Athlonxp (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Steal-Angel schrieb:


> @Athlonxp:
> Sag mal, liegt das bei dir immer so rum? Arbeiten oder anderes stell ich mir da etwas schwer vor



nein da war ja noch baustelle bzw müßte daten retten/sichern und das war bzw ist nur eine momentaufnahme sonst oder jetzt schaut es schon wieder ganz anders aus 



Kovsk schrieb:


> Was ne Verdratung!!!!!!!!!




ja das haben alte netzteile so an sich


----------



## ED101 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein neuer PC sieht im Moment so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist das Gehäuse vorraussichtlich erst wieder ab 02.10. lieferbar, also heißt es warten auf Gehäuse + Netzteil. Hoffentlich kommt wenigstens die GraKa nächste Woche.


----------



## Marbus16 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Habrn die Crucials denn ein schwarzes PCB?


----------



## McZonk (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Habrn die Crucials denn ein schwarzes PCB?



Ja haben sie. Sollte meine auch die Woche bekommen *sabber*


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Natürlich haben sie das


----------



## Marbus16 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Goil, eventuell werd ich mir dann statt der GEIL Black Dragon (DDR2-800 CL4, würde 4*1GB günstig bekommen) die Crucials holen


----------



## ED101 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ja definitiv schwarzes PCB, wenn du willst mach ich noch ein Foto


----------



## McZonk (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



ED101 schrieb:


> Ja definitiv schwarzes PCB, wenn du willst mach ich noch ein Foto


Damit der Thread hier On Topic bleibt (ganze PCs) wäre ich doch dafür, dass du dafür einen neuen Thread eröffnest, wo du vllt den ganzen Zusammenbau dokumentierst?


----------



## ED101 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Zu Befehl  Fortsetzung hier


----------



## Marbus16 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hrmf, die gibts ja nur als CL4 mit massig Overvoltage. Da nehm ich eher 4* die Geil Black Dragons, welche ich ja noch günstiger bekomme. Die laufen wenigstens DDR2-800 CL5 bei 1,8V


----------



## schitzophren (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

... hier mal paar bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mittlerwiele isser fertig als plexiglass oben drin und seitenteil auch gemoddet, es ist grad nur meine digi an sack desshalb leider keinen weiteren bilder.

Was das fürn System genau ist, wie er getaktet ist usw, könnt ihr in meiner Signatur nachlesen. 

hab maln paar mitm handy gemacht sind zwar net der bringer aber naja..

http://www.schitzophren-oc.com/CubE/23092007(003).jpg
http://www.schitzophren-oc.com/CubE/23092007(004).jpg
http://www.schitzophren-oc.com/CubE/23092007.jpg


----------



## memphis@Mg (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

sind aber auch deszent viele windows drin sind die originall?


----------



## Malkav85 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich glaube die Windows sind nachträglich reingebaut...sieht aber super gut aus muss ich sagen. Werd mir wohl bald auch nen neuen Tower holen...mein Monzart TX is mir doch ein wenig zu groß


----------



## GoZoU (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich glaube kaum, dass die original sind


@schitzophren: Hast du noch vor die Graka mit in den Kreislauf einzubinden? Das würde sich bestimmt anbieten^^

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## schitzophren (24. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

nee es sind alle windows selber eingebaut original is nix mehr.

Jo Graka wird auch eingebunden .. jedoch will ich auf nen quad umsteigen und quad und Gtx sind echt kraftwerke desshalb bau ich grad nen druchlaufkühler dann wird sie auf jeden fall eingebunden.

schitz


----------



## rico81 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem PC.

DFI Lanparty nF4 UltraD, Opteron 140 @2700MHz, 2GB DDR Ram, GeForce 7300GT 256MB, 250GB Maxtor, Cooler Master Hyper TX, Thermalright HR-05 Northbridge, Thermaltake Armor VA8000BWS, Thermaltake Hardcano12

p.s.: Grafikarte fliegt die woche raus und es kommt eine Geforce 8800GTS 640MB rein!


----------



## kmf (24. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Meine aktuellen Rechner, einmal der XP Rechner (SATA)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dann noch der Vista 64 Rechner (SCSI), der zur Zeit nicht betriebsbereit ist, weil er auf sein neues RAM wartet. Und deswegen auch weiterhin oben in meiner Baustelle steht. Also auch ned dran stören, dass noch keine Fußleisten an der Wand montiert sind. :o





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beide Rechner sind auf einem BAD AXE aufgebaut. Im Fiasko sitzen neben dem Intel Core 2 Extreme Quad QX6700 @ 3,20 auch noch ein 1900er CF-Gespann, im XP Rechner ein C2D E6700 @ 3,47 und die 7950GX2 mit einem vergrößerten Spacer, damit die innere Karte besser atmen kann. 

Man beachte auch den nach außen geführten Configjumper vom BAD AXE. Nie mehr die Kiste auseinander reißen, wenn mal zu viel des Guten beim OC.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pix vom CF:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Joar... und Kabelsalat hats neben viel Staub in beiden Rechnern reichlich, macht aber nix, die Kisten stehen eh unterm Schreibtisch. :p


----------



## rico81 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

sorry natürlich Opteron 144!


----------



## NEoCX (25. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@kmf: Interessante Rechner hast du da. SCSI hat man heute echt nur noch selten. Wären die Platten nicht so verdammt laut und teuer, hätte ich bestimmt auch ein SCSI System. Im Job hab ich viel mit Servern zu tun, von daher liebe ich die SCSI Technik, die Performance ist schon beeindruckend. Was für einen Controller benutzt du? 

PS: Aber den Kabelsalat könnteste wirklich mal Herr werden!!


----------



## Marbus16 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

SCSI FTW!!!einseinself   

Hab selber 2 10 Jahre alte SCCSI HDDs mit 10kRPM, da hört man, wie die Platten runterfahren  Neue SCSI-Hardware bekommt man oftmals bei eBay für 1/5 des Neupreises, und das mit massig Garantie (SCSI-HDDs haben halt sehr lange Garantie )..


----------



## jign (25. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Jo scsi ist einfach genial, habe auch welche im Rechner und die machen jede Raptor platt


----------



## Sambaddg (25. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@schitzophren sieht hamma aus dein kleiner Rechenknecht :p


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ganz nebenbei, ED101,

Wie tief ist die tiefste Stelle an der Heatpipe? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## schitzophren (26. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Sambaddg    thx


----------



## Kritz (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So, um mich auch noch mit einzubringen


----------



## GamerPC (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

schicker PC! 

Hab übrigens fast das gleiche Gehäuse, meins ist nur Silber-Schwarz:

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/8594/rimg0421rn0.jpg

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/9661/rimg0418vv1.jpg

SORRY wegen der Unordnung im Gehäuse. Demnächst hole ich mir wirklich mal Kabelbinder.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ich hoffe mal, das ich morgen meinen neuen PC hier vorstellen könnte, wenn nix schief läuft 

Der 2.66GHz Sellerie ist nicht wirklich spektakulär...

Ich poste hier mal meinen alten GamePC...


----------



## Malkav85 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sehe ich da einen Sonic Tower?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Yep, das war ein Sonic Tower...


----------



## Nelson (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Wenn meine Plexiglas scheibe endlich mal da is werd ich au mal anfangen mein pc mit discokugel,... auszustatten^^


----------



## tobyan (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@veress:

Hast du da eine Wakü von Thermaltake???

diese hier:

http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=HXLT77

dann ein Tipp:

ersetzte sofort das mitgelieferte Wasser durch destilliertes Wasser!!! Dieses Wasser dass die da mitgeliefert haben, lagert sich überall ab. Ich habe die selbe Kühlung (allerdings mit nem zusätzlichen Radiator) und spreche aus erfahrung, da ich meine ganze Wakü von diesen sch*** Rückständen reinigen musste. 

Ansonsten bietet die kühlung aber viel für´s Geld.


----------



## Evar Rave (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So da lasse ich mich net lumpen!

Ich habe einen nicht ganz Sinnvollen Rechner:

Asus Striker Extreme
Intel QX6700 @ 3,2Ghz
XFX 8800 GTX XXX
Corsair Dominator 800Mhz 2GB
Creative X-FI Extreme Gamer
1* WD Raptor 10000r/pm
1* Samsung 400GB
1* Samsung 500GB
1* Samsung 500Gb Extern

Fast alles Wasser gekühlt^^

Die bilder könnt ihr hier sehen: http://aquatuning.4eweb.de/thread.php?threadid=158&sid=&page=4

leider weiß ich nicht wie ich die einzelnen Bilder hier reinbekomme....Also meine Bilder sind die die von Ventilator reingestellt wurden also das NZXT Zero mit dem Kleeblatt Fenster^^

zieht es euch rein und gebt erhliche Kritik!!!


----------



## ED101 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Eine Anleitung wie du Bilder hoch lädst findest du hier


----------



## Marbus16 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hab endlich mein STC-T01 in Schwarz  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



30 Kabelbinder stecken da in etwa drin....


----------



## HeNrY (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sehr schön aufgeräumt 
1+ mit Sternchen!


----------



## patrock84 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das schwarze Stacker ist einfach geil:

Meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Danke Henry 

Ich schau mal, eventuell hau ich gleich noch paar Bilder auf deinen Server...

Hab doch geschlagene 2 Stunden gebraucht, alles einzubauen... Meine Schultern fanden das gar nicht so witzig. Meine Mutter, die das Paket noch n paar Meter zum Auto und von Auto ins Haus tragen musste, sah auch nicht grad freundlich aus


----------



## patrock84 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Die 3 USB-Kabel hätte ich jedoch über die Rückseite vom Mainboardschlitten verlegt


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich habs lieber alles direkt vor der Nase, außerdem halten so die Laufwerkskabel auch eher 

PS: Das eine ist der Audio-Stecker, sonst sinds nur 2 USB-Stecker da - alles andere wurde direkt am Frontpanel abgesteckt. Jetzt guck ich eh kaum mehr da rein 

*gähn* noch nen Happen einwerfen und ab inne Kiste, will ich meinen...

Nochma die Front:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab da die Standard-Lüfter alle rausgeworfen, vorn ist jetzt nen QuadColor LED-Fan drin (auch von Coolermaster). Hinten nen Arctic Fan 12L; oben hab ich nen YSTech drin (gabs 4fach umsonst dazu, als Goodie bei der Bestellung)


----------



## riedochs (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das Floppy solltest du auch noch lackieren. (erinnert mich an meinen :o)


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ist nicht mal angeschlossen, ich habs einfach reingesteckt. So erkenn ich wenigstens schnell, wo das Diskettenlaufwerk steckt. Bei dem schwarzen MidiTower vom Vater mit komplett schwarzen Laufwerken hockt man sich oft genug mit ner Taschenlampe vor, das will ich hier vermeiden 

Meine Fresse, sind die Komponenten KALT :eek:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Naja, Idle-Temperaturen sind auch uninteressant


----------



## McZonk (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

zumal hier wieder gilt: Physikalisch unmöglich... 21°C Chipsatz wirst du vllt bei 10-12°C Raumtemp erreichen, wobei ich das bezweifel, dass du die hattest :p


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Naja, Fenster war auf, aber ich habe kein Thermometer. Den Füßen zufolge war es aber eiskalt 

Zudem sind die VIA Chipsätze sehr stromsparend und werden eher kalt denn warm


----------



## riedochs (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mit den üblichen Messungenauigkeiten kann man da durchaus 10 Grad dazu addieren


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also 10° über Raumtemperatur empfinde ich bei sehr guter Belüftung und einem külen Chipsatz als reel....


----------



## riedochs (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die angezeigten Werte sehr positiv. 
Ich seh das bei meinem eigenen System: 31 Grad für einen passiv gekühlten X2 4200+ EE können bei 22 - 23 Grad Raumtemperatur nicht sein.


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Die CPU throttelt übrigens, wenn 80° CPU Temp angezeigt werden. Throttling-Point bei meiner CPU ist bei exakt 80° - sooo viel kann da nicht falsch sein....


----------



## HeNrY (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Die CPU selbst liest auch nur mit einer ungenauen Diode/einem ungenauen Widerstand aus 

So, nu aber bitte wieder btt


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Nur komisch, dass dann die 80° der Anzeige auch der 80° in der CPU genau übereinstimmen - sonst würd se ja nicht throttlen 

Die VIA Chipsätze mit eben dem Kühler waren bei mir schon immer relativ kalt. Voriger war ein ASRock K7VT4A Pro, VIA Chipsatz weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Selbiger ging mit nem Axiallüfter auf der CPU von 26-36° in einem schlecht belüfteten Gehäuse.


----------



## pajaa (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



patrock84 schrieb:


> Naja, Idle-Temperaturen sind auch uninteressant



Jop, die CPU in meinem Desktoprechner idle't mit ca. 50°, wird aber unter Last auch nicht viel wärmer.


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Unter Last gehts auch an die fuffzich - vorher allerdings noch etwas düber, jetzt etwas  unter 50°


----------



## Kritz (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Kommt doch mal *Back to Topic*, ich würde gerne noch ein paar mehr Computer sehen


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein aktueller Haufen....

Und die Basis meines künftigen Game-Systems (hoffe ich)...


----------



## tobyan (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Werd dann ma ein paar Bilder von meinem machen, aber bitte nicht schlagen! Es is nämlich sehr unaufgeräumt da drinn (Stromkabel mit den Festplattenkabeln und den Wakü- Schläuchen verknotet, keine Kabelbinder, Lüfterkabel hängt im Kühlblock von der CPU fest, ...)

Bilder werd ich dann ma morgen reinstellen


----------



## ED101 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein neues System noch mit standard LuKü und nur 5 Kabelbindern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imens0 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ed101
was ist das fürn gehäuse?


----------



## GoZoU (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Silverstone Temjin TJ07


----------



## ED101 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Danke GoZoU, korrekt


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So, hier nochmal die aktuellen Pics:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritz (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich sollte mir auch mal diese innovativen Kabelbinder zulegen....


----------



## CRAZYMANN (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen ich dacht ich zeig auch mal meine alte mühle.Ist nicht mehr der beste aber der neue PC kommt weihnachten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG Crazymann


----------



## S1lencer (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

also marbus16 deine hardware wirkt irgendwie wie verloren in dem gehäuse


----------



## Marbus16 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Tja, so ist es halt (noch).

Hab mir das Gehäuse ja gekauft, um es auszufüllen. Das wird aber erst Anfang nächsten Jahres geschehen mit ner Wasserkühlung. Dann werd ich sicherlich wieder null Platz haben 

Außerdem kommt dann ja auch ne lange GraKa (8800GTX) rein, dann schauts schonmal voller aus. Unten kommt dann ja der Radi hin.


----------



## Bang0o (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



CRAZYMANN schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen ich dacht ich zeig auch mal meine alte mühle.Ist nicht mehr der beste aber der neue PC kommt weihnachten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mich würde mal interessieren, wie leise die Revoltec Lüfter sind!


----------



## darksplinter (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier mein altes Case...

der kabelsalat ist nebensächlcih^^


----------



## X_SXPS07 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Bang0o schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie leise die Revoltec Lüfter sind!


Ich hab die gleichen drin allerdings 4 Stück. Von der Lautstärke sind angegeben 21dBa. Ich finde dieLautsatärke geht unter 12V. Sie sind zu hören aber sind nicht nervig(und ich hab ein Case mit Löchern an allen Seiten). Unter 7V so gut wie unhörbar.

Bilder von meinem Case gibts bald auch noch. Ist noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

CRAZYMANN,

ich weiß nicht weshalb, aber ich finde deinen VGA-Kühler ganz nett.


darksplinter,

das schwarze Brett ist 'ne Creative X-Fi?


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Meine aktuelle Zocker Möhre


----------



## Kritz (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das größte ist mal wieder der CPU-Lüfter


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Meine aktuelle Zocker Möhre



Was soll man sagen. Ein "2.0" auf'm Mainboard ist doch schon mal beruhigend.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Was soll man sagen. Ein "2.0" auf'm Mainboard ist doch schon mal beruhigend.


2.0?
Was, wo, wie??

Revision meines Brettes scheint 1.03G zu sein...


----------



## darksplinter (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> darksplinter,
> ...



ne das is ne   Trust Sound Expert Optical 514DX 5.1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.ciao.de/Erfahrungsberichte/Trust_Sound_Expert_Optical_514DX_5_1__1835313


sehr zu empfelen!!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Stefan Payne,

Auf Seite 23 hattest du bereits schon mal einen Beitrag hinterlassen. Dort ist dieses Bild zu sehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder handelt es sich hierbei um einen Zweitrechner?



darksplinter schrieb:


> ne das is ne   Trust Sound Expert Optical 514DX 5.1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sieht interessant aus. Jeweils zwei digital/optisch IN-OUT?


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Bild Nr.1: Er brauchte ein Übergangssystem, ich glaube, das System ist nicht mehr in Benutzung 

Bild Nr.2: Ja, so ist es. Habe ich zufällig auch  Trust hat nen geilen Treibersupport, selbst für die Beta2 gabs schon top Treiber - und das per persönlicher Email von Trust! Ohne Aufforderung natürlich  Klang ist sowieso um Welten besser als der onBoard... Ich steige wegen den Frontanschlüssen aber wohl auf ne X-Fi um. Aber dann hab ich ja wieder den miesen Creative Treibersupport unter Vista :/


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Stefan Payne,
> 
> Auf Seite 23 hattest du bereits schon mal einen Beitrag hinterlassen. Dort ist dieses Bild zu sehen:
> 
> ...


Achso, du meintest den Sellerie aufm Abit AA8XE, sag das doch gleich 

Wie Marbus 16 schon sagte, ist dieses System momentan nicht in Benutzung und diente nur als Übergangslösung, bis mein K8 eingetroffen ist...

Mal schauen, was ich damit noch machen werd...


----------



## Kritz (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mal schauen, was ich damit noch machen werd...



An mich verschenken!


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich könnte den gut als Client gebrauchen, ich möchte mir bald einen Terminal Server auf Linux/LTSP Basis aufbauen und könnte dafür sehr gut langsame PCs als clienten gebrauchen.


----------



## buzty (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ich könnte den gut alserst-pc gebrauchen:eek:


----------



## |L1n3 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



buzty schrieb:


> ich könnte den gut alserst-pc gebrauchen:eek:


tzz..
ich könnte evtl. den chipsatz kühlblock gebrauchen .. sonst aber auch nichts .. evtl. gieß ich mir aus dem blech nen neues gehäuse 

...Weil is ja sowieso klar das ICH der bin der den PC GESCHENKT bekommt


----------



## HeNrY (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

btt please...


----------



## streega (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier mein bescheidener Beitrag ... my "Coolermaster" ... like it says


----------



## Malkav85 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



streega schrieb:


> Hier mein bescheidener Beitrag ... my "Coolermaster" ... like it says


 
Du hast nicht zufällig Kühlungsprobleme? :eek:


----------



## streega (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

 Bisher nicht ... wie auch bei 10 ULTRA SILENT LÜFTERN ?! Manchmal mache ich mir Gedanken ob ich "Kondenswasserprobleme" bekommen könnte ...  zudem erzähl ich dir lieber nichts von meinem MOD Gefrierschrank ... aktuell not in use ...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

streega,

mich interessiert brennend, wie laut dein Rechner in Wirklichkeit ist. Dazu müsstest du dir mal eben des gute SONE-Messgerät von den Kollegen der PCGH ausleihen


----------



## Bang0o (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

LoL
Also das nenn ich mal ne Lüfterarmee!


----------



## streega (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

... was soll ich sagen  ... alle Lüfter laufen auf 5 Volt und ich verwende nur Revoltek 12 cm 1200U/min, Noctua 12 cm 1200 U/min und Pabst 8 cm 1200 U/min ... Ich möchte behaupten mein Netzteil von be quiet 750W ist das Lauteste am ganzen PC ... ich sitze tagtäglich direkt vor dem Gerät und meine Ohren haben noch keinen db Schaden davongetragen ... wobei der sone Wert würde mich auch mal interessieren. Vielleicht gewinne ich ja einen Preis für nen Lüfter MOD PC ...  Mein Schwagers PC mit nur 2 Lüftern incl. CPU auf Athlon XP ist lauter ...


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Vielleicht solltest du das BeQuiet mal gegen ein Seasonic S12II-500 einwechseln, den ndas ist kaum hörbar und bleibt immer mit 0,3 Sone sehr leise. 500W reichen übrigens völlig


----------



## streega (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du das BeQuiet mal gegen ein Seasonic S12II-500 einwechseln, den ndas ist kaum hörbar und bleibt immer mit 0,3 Sone sehr leise. 500W reichen übrigens völlig


 
Meinst du? Trotz Übertaktung? Bin am Überlegen  ... bisher schnitten die be quiet immer sehr gut in Tests ab, ich hatte zuvor ein Silverstone älterer Bauart und war sehr enttäuscht ... habe gerade mal mit dem Innovatek Rechner meine Verlustleistung kalkuliert ... räusper ... 429,nochwas W ... Herrgott !!!


----------



## Bang0o (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du das BeQuiet mal gegen ein Seasonic S12II-500 einwechseln, den ndas ist kaum hörbar und bleibt immer mit 0,3 Sone sehr leise. 500W reichen übrigens völlig


JAU!
Genau das hab ich!
Mein neuer PC ist lauter als mein alter...und der hatte nen XP...
Wie gesagt, ich hab ein Headset und Dauerbeschallung durch Lieblingsmusik. 
Momentan wetteifern der Grafikkartenlüfter (auf 100%) und der CPU Lüfter (Boxed; auf 100%) um den Titel "Lautester Lüfter des Jahres"
Allerdings werd ich mal meiner Gehäuselüfter wegen eine Lüftersteuerung erwerben, da die normalerweise das lauteste sind 
Manchmal möcht ich nämlich einfach nur ohne Musik surfen


----------



## streega (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Marbus ... Was meinst du zum Antec Phantom 500 W? Erfahrungen?


----------



## streega (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Bang0o schrieb:


> JAU!
> Genau das hab ich!
> Mein neuer PC ist lauter als mein alter...und der hatte nen XP...
> Wie gesagt, ich hab ein Headset und Dauerbeschallung durch Lieblingsmusik.
> ...


 
ach du ... vielleicht solltest du lieber endlich umsatteln?!  das klingt tragisch ... Ich betreue 3 Xp Rechner von Freunden aber ich glaube keiner topptnach Beschreibung deinen Geräuschpegel  P.S. ich kenne da einen guten Psychologen und HNO Arzt falls du Spätfolgen haben solltest ...


----------



## Bang0o (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Je kühler die Komponenten, desto länger halten sie!
Ich will ja auch noch in 5 Jahren DX10 mit meiner 8800GTS geniessen! :nochmehrugly:


----------



## streega (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

das war auch mein Gedanke beim Bau ohne Wasserkühlung ... meine CPU dankt es mir trotz 4 Gig mit ca. 32-34 Grad im Idle ... die Grafikkarte mit etwa 50 Grad ... unter Last gehts dann rauf bis max 55 und bei der GK bis 60 Grad ... 

Denkst du aufgrund der Rechenleistung nicht vielleicht doch über etwas neus nach? für ca, 200  und drunter bekommst du doch schon ein Sahne AMD System hingezaubert ...


----------



## HeNrY (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

btt please, alles andere wird jetzt erstmal gelöscht.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (7. Oktober 2007)

Bang0o schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie leise die Revoltec Lüfter sind!



moin ich kann mich net beklagen der 120 Lüfter ist ruhig der 80 Lüfter ist nur auf volle umdrehung laut.

MFG Crazymann



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> CRAZYMANN,
> 
> ich weiß nicht weshalb, aber ich finde deinen VGA-Kühler ganz nett.
> 
> ...



Danke hab ich selber gemacht weil der alte zu laut war musste zwar ne bishen dran rumsägen aber passt alles. Und den lüfter hab ich zur sicherheit drauf geschraub und ans netzteil gehängt.

MFG Crazymann


----------



## streega (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> @streega: Zum Antec: Warum unhörbar, wenns auch mit 0,3 Sone unhörbar geht?  So super sind passive Netzteile nie, zumal sie den Innenraum nur noch mehr auheizen. Und ich denke, dass du das javerhindern willst. Im gegesatz zum BeQuiet zieht das Seaosnic auch mehr Luft durch.


 
Wie hieß das Seasonic noch genau ? dein Beitrag wurde gelöscht ...


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Seasonic S12II-500

Immer diese eifrige Moderation hier...


----------



## S3l3ct (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Nachdem ich mich hier ein bisschen umgesehen hab und mir das alles ganz gut gefallen hat hab ich mir gedacht ich meld mich doch auch gleich mal an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streega (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Airwolf schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich hier ein bisschen umgesehen hab und mir das alles ganz gut gefallen hat hab ich mir gedacht ich meld mich doch auch gleich mal an
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Richtig so ...  hast du Leistungsdaten der Maschine?


----------



## Malkav85 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ziemlich geiles Gehäuse. Sieht innen ein wenig aus wie nen Chieftec Mesh...was ist das für eins?


----------



## S3l3ct (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das Gehäuse ist ein *Enermax ECA5001-B Big Chakra* wobei ich den Innenraum matt schwarz lackiert hab. 
In diesem Baby werkelt ein Pentium D 940(Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme mit Enermax UC-12AEBS) auf einem Intel D975XBX2, 4GB Kingston Hyper X 800, eine Ati HD2900XT und eine Raptor Platte mit 150GB.


----------



## Malkav85 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Stimmt, danke  Wusste doch, das ich das Gehäuse in der aktuellen PCGH gesehen habe.

Werd mir das evtl holen und auch umlackieren...finde deine Lackierarbeit sehr gelungen. Mir gefällt Schwarz persönlich besser als das "metallische".


----------



## CRAZYMANN (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Airwolf schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich hier ein bisschen umgesehen hab und mir das alles ganz gut gefallen hat hab ich mir gedacht ich meld mich doch auch gleich mal an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht sieht echt gut aus dein pc. Echt aufgeräumt. Was hast du für ein tower genommen der gefällt mir.

MFG Crazymann


----------



## McZonk (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Airwolf schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist ein *Enermax ECA5001-B Big Chakra* wobei ich den Innenraum matt schwarz lackiert hab.
> In diesem Baby werkelt ein Pentium D 940(Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme mit Enermax UC-12AEBS) auf einem Intel D975XBX2, 4GB Kingston Hyper X 800, eine Ati HD2900XT und eine Raptor Platte mit 150GB.



Einfach mal die Seite davor lesen


----------



## Bang0o (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Airwolf schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich hier ein bisschen umgesehen hab und mir das alles ganz gut gefallen hat hab ich mir gedacht ich meld mich doch auch gleich mal an
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessantes Kühlungskonzept!


----------



## S3l3ct (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Na das ist doch mal schön zu hören das das Gehäuse so gut ankommt 
Nur wenn ihr einen Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme verwendet gibts Probleme mit dem eingebauten 250mm Lüfter. Den musste ich nämlich leider gottes vorläufig ausbauen aber ich werd ma sehen was sich machen lässt.


----------



## NEoCX (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das mit der mattschwarzen Lackierung sieht ja echt Hammer stark aus. Wie hast Du das angestellt, professionell mit anschleifen, grundieren und lackieren oder haste einfach ne Farbdose ausn Baumarkt geholt und losgelegt? Das Ergebniss kann sich auf jeden Fall sehen lassen. In welche Richtung bläst der CPU Lüfter?


----------



## S3l3ct (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



NEoCX schrieb:


> Das mit der mattschwarzen Lackierung sieht ja echt Hammer stark aus. Wie hast Du das angestellt, professionell mit anschleifen, grundieren und lackieren oder haste einfach ne Farbdose ausn Baumarkt geholt und losgelegt? Das Ergebniss kann sich auf jeden Fall sehen lassen. In welche Richtung bläst der CPU Lüfter?


 
Ganz einfach 3 Dosen Autolack in matt schwarz im Hela Autopark geholt und vorher das Gehäuse mit Verdünnung ausgerieben um es von Fetten und Schmutz zu befreien, anschließend mit etwas Druckluft ausblasen und drauf mit der Farbe. Der Lack ist bombenfest!

Der CPU Lüfter bläst übrigens ins Gehäuse...


----------



## Klutten (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Wer hellgraue Bleche im Inneren seines PC´s findet, braucht diese nur entfetten. Es handelt sich hier nämlich um eloverzinktes Stahlblech, welches aus dem einen Grund hergestellt wurde, es sofort bei der Verarbeitung ohne weitere Vorarbeiten lackieren zu können. Im Standard-PC haben sie den Vorteil, dass sie nicht korrodieren, wenn man sie mit feuchten Händen berührt. ...nur als Info für Alle, die gerne die Spraydose schwingen.


----------



## S3l3ct (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wer hellgraue Bleche im Inneren seines PC´s findet, braucht diese nur entfetten. Es handelt sich hier nämlich um eloverzinktes Stahlblech, welches aus dem einen Grund hergestellt wurde, es sofort bei der Verarbeitung ohne weitere Vorarbeiten lackieren zu können. Im Standard-PC haben sie den Vorteil, dass sie nicht korrodieren, wenn man sie mit feuchten Händen berührt. ...nur als Info für Alle, die gerne die Spraydose schwingen.


 
Schon richtig was er da sagt, vor allem sollte man das wirklich gründlich machen. Gerade wenn man das Gehäuse schon eine Zeitlang im Gebrauch hatte und darin wie ein weltmeister Gebastelt hat. Sowie es bei mir der Fall war.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sogar die Molex-Stecker mit schwarzem Isoband abgeklebt. Aus Liebe zum Detail


----------



## S3l3ct (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Sogar die Molex-Stecker mit schwarzem Isoband abgeklebt. Aus Liebe zum Detail


 
Muss ja auch alles seine Richtigkeit haben 
Leider hat sich mein Netzteil heute Morgen in den Himmel verzogen was wiederrum heißt das ich das alles wieder rausreißen drarf was ich schon gemacht hab, zumindest das was nötig war. 
Wenn dann alles klappt gibts Morgen auch schon neue Bilder ^^ mit Kabelmanagement


----------



## NEoCX (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

mh... Mir ist mein BeQuiet auch schon 2x abgeraucht, dann hab ich mir n anderes geholt, das zweite mal war mir einmal zuviel  Wieso lässt du den CPU Lüfter ins Gehäuse reinblasen, wäre doch besser, wenn die warme Luft gleich nach draußen abgeführt würde...


----------



## streega (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mal eine andere Frage ... habt ihr Erfahrungen in Vergleich auf Lautstärke von beQuiet und Seasonic? ... will mich umentscheiden, da in meinem PC das Netzteil trotz 10 weiterer Lüfter !!! das lauteste Bauteil ist. Es handelt sich um das beqiuet Dark Power Pro 750W ... anschaffen will ich mir das Seasonic S12 Energie+ 650 ... Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## Dr.Helium (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ist schon ein wenig älter das ganze:
- Bei nacht
- gedärme
- Mit Blitz
- schräg von oben(der lack is mir sehr missraten...)
- saubere Kanten. Da sieht man sehr schön wieviel Arbeit ich in das Window (besonders das feilen) gesteckt habe.
Alle Bilder gibts auch nochmal bei Nethands, siehe Sig.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@streega: Das Seasonic S12II 500W ist ganz klar leiser als das BeQuiet. 

Das 650W ist doch a bissl overkill oO


----------



## S3l3ct (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



NEoCX schrieb:


> mh... Mir ist mein BeQuiet auch schon 2x abgeraucht, dann hab ich mir n anderes geholt, das zweite mal war mir einmal zuviel  Wieso lässt du den CPU Lüfter ins Gehäuse reinblasen, wäre doch besser, wenn die warme Luft gleich nach draußen abgeführt würde...


 
BeQuiet kommt mir jetzt erstmal nichtmehr ins Gehäuse da dies schon das 3. Netzteil war das mir in kurzer Zeit abgeraucht ist. Hab mir jetzt das Enermax Infinity 720 geholt. 
Was das mit dem Lüfter angeht.
Ich hab die beiden stellungen ausprobiert und so bekam ich wundersamerweise eine bessere Kühlleistung.

@Dr.Helium
Na der macht doch mal was her, schön aufgeräumt da drin trotz Wasserkühlung


----------



## streega (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> @streega: Das Seasonic S12II 500W ist ganz klar leiser als das BeQuiet.
> 
> Das 650W ist doch a bissl overkill oO


 
Danke dir ... warum overkill? Meine Systeme sind overkill ... auch zukünftige ... muß ja vorsorgen


----------



## Wassercpu (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ja be quit ist mir auch eins abgeraucht...billo die dinger mein Enermax liberty ...burnd die bude


----------



## streega (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Wassercpu schrieb:


> Ja be quit ist mir auch eins abgeraucht...billo die dinger mein Enermax liberty ...burnd die bude


 
... hab viel gutes von Seasonic gehört, kannte die marke aber bisher nicht und morgen bin ich schlauer wenn ich teste. 
Was deine Signatur angeht ... so verlief auch mein absturz in die Computerwelt ... heute ist es eine Sucht die behandelt gehört


----------



## Wassercpu (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



streega schrieb:


> ... hab viel gutes von Seasonic gehört, kannte die marke aber bisher nicht und morgen bin ich schlauer wenn ich teste.
> Was deine Signatur angeht ... so verlief auch mein absturz in die Computerwelt ... heute ist es eine Sucht die behandelt gehört


 
Ich hab auf gehört zu rauchen ...Müll zufressen...und trinken tu ich auch nur begrrenzt...irgend wo muss ich mein Sucht verhalten ausleben...lol


----------



## Wassercpu (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ach bin übrigens mein _Case am umbauen _...und kommentiere das _Tagebuchartig_....

_*Schaut mal rein*_..Is unter Casemod/Tagebuch einer Innenraum ausbesserung
hier ein aktuelles BIld...gibt auf schluss über die Geheimnissvolle Frage wofür ist Klopapier überhaupt gemacht worden....

LInk:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=2697




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S3l3ct (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das es nochmal so ordentlich wird ^^
Wobei das Kabelmanagement echt beschissen ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Bei mir siehts ohne CM sicherlich sauberer aus als mit


----------



## streega (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> @streega: Das Seasonic S12II 500W ist ganz klar leiser als das BeQuiet.
> 
> Das 650W ist doch a bissl overkill oO


 
... habe das Seasonic heute von e-bug bekommen, Montag bestellt, Mittwoch früh auf dem Tisch  ... natürlich auch gleich verbaut. Ich muß sagen ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Das be quiet liefert durch den Lüfter ein sehr unangenehmes mechanisches Geräusch ab (ich hatte bereits mehrere und alle klingen so) ... das Seasonic ist quasi unhörbar. Trotz der vielen Lüfter ist jetzt insgesamt nur noch ein leises Rauschen zu vernehmen. Und das bei prima Temps ... Herrlich ... also für eine perfekte Luftkühlung das Optimum. Einzig das Kabelmanagement lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig ...


----------



## Marbus16 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Meinst du das 500er oder das 650er? Freu mich , dass wieder einer mehr gemerkt hat, das BeQuiet nicht so ganz Quiet ist....


----------



## tj3011 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

mhh ok dann wir ma nächstes NT doch kein BeQuiet


----------



## streega (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Meinst du das 500er oder das 650er? Freu mich , dass wieder einer mehr gemerkt hat, das BeQuiet nicht so ganz Quiet ist....


 
Die S12 Serie von Seasonic scheint generell ein Geheimtipp zu sein ... wirklich quiet !!! ... vermessen wenn be quiet es sogar in seinem Namen verewigt und die Bauart nicht praktiziert ... Ein echter Trugschluss ... ich hatte bisher 4 Teile der Marke, 1 850 Dark Power Pro und 3 750 Dark Power Pro ... eines davon ist explodiert 

hier mein neuer ENERGIEVERSORGER ...


----------



## GoZoU (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Empfehlen kann ich auch die Corsair Netzteile der HX Reihe, die haben die Seasonic Technik aber ein besseres Kabelmanagement. Bin mit meinem auch sehr zufrieden^^

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## streega (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Empfehlen kann ich auch die Corsair Netzteile der HX Reihe, die haben die Seasonic Technik aber ein besseres Kabelmanagement. Bin mit meinem auch sehr zufrieden^^
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


 
Gibt es von der CORSAIR HX Serie ein 650W Netzteil ? Meines wissens nicht ... gehe bei der Leistungsaufnahme lieber auf Nummer sicher ...


----------



## AMDSempron (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein ElentPC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## water_spirit (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Empfehlen kann ich auch die Corsair Netzteile der HX Reihe, die haben die Seasonic Technik aber ein besseres Kabelmanagement. Bin mit meinem auch sehr zufrieden^^
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU




Was haltet ihr den von diesen Netzteilen?

- Cooler Master RealPower M620W
- Thermaltake Toughpower 750W bzw. 700W

Möchte mir zu Weihnachten ein PC zusammmen bauen 
Vielleicht kennt ihr sogar bessere Netzteile. Könnt ihr mir ruhig sagen ^^. Aber bitte nicht teurer als ca. 130


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Gar nichts.

Wie Streega jetzt auch sagte: Greif bei Seasonics S12II-Reihe zu. 

Erzähl uns erstmal, welche Komponenten da rein sollen


----------



## darksplinter (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

meine neueste kreation: ein Linkin Park case^^


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Wie geil is das denn? Nen Case mit löchern in der Seite - aber keinem Fenster? :eek:


----------



## darksplinter (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

mein baumarkt hatte kein plexiglas mehrda...kommt shon nohc

aber das wahr ne monster arbeit das herauszusägen (ich hab 2 1/2 stunden gebrauvht)


----------



## Sebastian84 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Bilder sind bissel verwackelt, war vorgestern 3Uhr fertig. Es ist nur noch ein Kühlkreislauf vorhanden, dafür ist eine weiter WD Festplatte als Backup für das Raid dazugekommen.


----------



## water_spirit (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Gar nichts.
> 
> Wie Streega jetzt auch sagte: Greif bei Seasonics S12II-Reihe zu.
> 
> Erzähl uns erstmal, welche Komponenten da rein sollen



System:
-Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
-Asus Blitz Formula
-Geforce 8800 GTX
-OCZ PC2-6400 OCZ2G8004GK
-Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 (ST3250410AS)
-LG GSA-H62N
-LG GDR-H10N/H20N
-und sonstige Sachen (wie z.B. Kühler, Lüfter, ...)

Ich möchte aber ein NT kaufen, welches für die nächsten Jahre bleiben MUSS. Außerdem möchte ich auch Übertakten ^^.


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hmm, da würd ich das 430W Modell nehmen, denn das hat 2 PCIe Stromanschlüsse für die GTX. Für ne GTS (selbst übertaktet) reicht das 380er.

Und dass das Netzteil beim nächsten Upgrade in die Tonne muss, stimmt nicht. Denn es hat auch noch leichte Reserven.


----------



## water_spirit (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Hmm, da würd ich das 430W Modell nehmen, denn das hat 2 PCIe Stromanschlüsse für die GTX. Für ne GTS (selbst übertaktet) reicht das 380er.
> 
> Und dass das Netzteil beim nächsten Upgrade in die Tonne muss, stimmt nicht. Denn es hat auch noch leichte Reserven.



Was ist den mit dem *Seasonic M12 - 600 W *? Hat außerdem Kabelmanagment. Oder kennst du ein anderes gutes NT mit min. 600W?


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Min. 600W? Kirre? oÔ

Ohne Kabelmanagement siehts oftmals aufgeräumter aus als mit  Von daher bleibt meine empfehlung auf der S12II Reihe. Hierbei ist das 430er die beste Wahl. Wenn du damit absolut nicht klarkommen willst, dass dein Netzteil so wenig leistet, dann kauf dir nen kleineres Tagan. Das ist höllisch laut, aber ein 400W 2TForce II zieht nen QX6700 mitsamt 2 Ultras durch den 3DMark06. Mit 500W und du bist voll bedient.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Wat willst mit 600W?!

FÜr ein Single GPU System ist alles über 450W völliger Overkill und selkbst das ist schon sehr viel, du kommst ja schon kaum über 300W Leistungsaufnahme...
600W brauchst höchstens, wenn du vor hast, 2 HD2900XT in einen Rechner zu klatschen, hast das wirklich vor??
Ich mein ich hab mal 'nen X1800CF (2x x1800XL) System mit 'nem 300W HEC NT betrieben, geht auch, wenns auch recht hart am limit ist....
Also was willst mti 600W, ist doch Geldverschwendung/Overkill....
Und sich ein NT für mehrere Jahre zu kaufen ist auch alles andere als Sinnvoll, da diese Spannungsquelle sehr stark altert....

Und Kabelmanagment ist in der Theorie ganz toll, in der Praxis ists aber Mist, da machts mehr Sinn, die überflüssigen Kabel zusammenzustrapsen und irgendwo zu verstecken....
Denn erstmal muss man die Kabel holen/suchen, wenns 'nen ANschluss zu wenig hast, zum anderen bauen solche Teile um einiges tiefer...
Und das die Fläche die man für die Kabel benötigt um einiges größer ist, darüber sprechen wir auch lieber nicht, über den zusätzlichen Übergangswiderstand/der zusätzlichen Problemquelle auch nicht...


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Nun ja, 450W Verbrauch kommt janz gut hin. Siehe den User streega 

Aber in allen anderen Punken stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hab mal zwei Bilder von meinem Acryltower geschossen...ist leider teilweise misslungen und die Front habe ich noch nicht fertig, aber wenigstens weiss ich jetzt, worauf ich achten muss *gg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## |L1n3 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Hab mal zwei Bilder von meinem Acryltower geschossen...ist leider teilweise misslungen und die Front habe ich noch nicht fertig, aber wenigstens weiss ich jetzt, worauf ich achten muss *gg*


Wo issn da das gehäuse ?! 

Naja bin nich so der fan von acryltowern aber sieht doch bestimmt ganz nett aus


----------



## Wassercpu (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Hab mal zwei Bilder von meinem Acryltower geschossen...ist leider teilweise misslungen und die Front habe ich noch nicht fertig, aber wenigstens weiss ich jetzt, worauf ich achten muss *gg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

alter wat du an den notuna Lüftern ausgegeben hast..bekommste schon nen neus Mainboard für respekt....


----------



## Wassercpu (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hi Jungs bin auch weiter gekommen mir meinem Case...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist mein 4. Tag...schaut einfach die Posts durch unter folgendem Link:

Mein Umbau Tagebuch


----------



## Bang0o (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Hab mal zwei Bilder von meinem Acryltower geschossen...ist leider teilweise misslungen und die Front habe ich noch nicht fertig, aber wenigstens weiss ich jetzt, worauf ich achten muss *gg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dir Fehlen noch mindestens 4 Gehäuselüfter, jeder von einer unterschiedlichen Marke, oben drauf und vorn! sosnt wird doch die Southbridge wärmer als Zimmertemperatur! >:O


----------



## Kevin91 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Joa das wäre dann mal mein PC

Hätte jemand vlt. auch noch eine Idee wie ich das mit den Kabeln besser hinbekommen könnte???


----------



## Bang0o (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Kevin91 schrieb:


> Joa das wäre dann mal mein PC
> 
> Hätte jemand vlt. auch noch eine Idee wie ich das mit den Kabeln besser hinbekommen könnte???


Überflüssige abklemmen, die restlichen in den Zwischenraum unter dem DVD Laufwerk schieben, da du ja oben einen Lüfter unterm Dach hast, richtig?


----------



## Kevin91 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ja, ich werde mir mal deinen Ratschlag zu Herzen nehmen und mal ausprobieren


----------



## Wassercpu (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hi. bin bei meinem 5.Tag....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toki13 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

so das is dann meiner 
folgende hardware is  verbaut:
X" 5600+ @2gb corsair @msi 8800gts320mb oc edition x-fi gamer
auf einem m2n32sli nt BQ 600w



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Versuch mal www.pctflux.net - alternativ im forum hochladen, wenn das Bild kleiner als 1,91MB ist.

Ich stell heut abend wieder mal nen Bild rein


----------



## Almdudler2604 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Moin,
unter dem Link kommt ihr zu meinem Pc... (Habs in der Zeit nicht geschafft, dass besser einzubinden- einfach draufklicken und in dem Album dann auf Pc gehen)
http://martin-jentsch.magix.net/

Sharkoon Rebel9 Value (250er hab ich nur manchmal drin) 
4  blaue Kathoden (30cm)
ASUS P5b E-Plus
E6600 @ 3,2Ghz -Silverstone NT06 
7900GTO @ 690/885


----------



## Pipe_Zero (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier mal meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht schlimmer verkabelt aus als es ist^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sYntaX (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier ist mein PC. Entschuldigt bitte die schlechte Quali. Hab leider keine Digicam sondern nur ein Handy.


----------



## Trigger060 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So hier mal meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Dir is ja wohl klar, das Dämmatten quatsch sind, wenn die Seitenwand ab is? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich werd heut abend ein Bild reinsetzen.


----------



## Mr.Speed (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hi Leute

dan zeig ich auch mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## buzty (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

vllt hat er das seitenteil ab um reifotografieren zu können?


----------



## wolf7 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

so hier ma mein PC...
ich weiß bisschen Kabelsalat aber bei 3 Festplatten und 2 Laufwerken weiß ich net wohin mit den Kabeln...


----------



## wolf7 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

mmh da hab ich ihn wohl aus versehen zwei mal verschickt na egal...


----------



## Kritz (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

du, findest ihn wohl so toll, dass du ihn gleich zweimal posten musstest?


----------



## wolf7 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

habs schon geändert...


----------



## Marbus16 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also, ich hab 3 HDDs und 1DVD-Brenner, dazu noch  ne aufwändige Lüftrsteuerung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, hab da wirklich nur GPU-Kühler, CPU-Kühler und einen Lüfter vor den HDDs.

Der Zalman VF900-Cu dreht bei 3,3V seine Runden (Zalman multiconnecter 5V, daran ne FanMate2)
Der AC Freezer 7 Pro dreht bei ca. 5V seine runden (FanMate2 an Zalman Multiconnector 12V)
Der Sunbeamtech Silend Anodized Fan vor den HDDs dreht ebenfalls @5V (direkt an Zalman Multiconnector 5V) (benötigt zwar nen Startschubser, aber irrelevant - die Kiste läuft jetzt erst mal paar Tage durch.)


----------



## Kritz (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



wolf7 schrieb:


> habs schon geändert...




war ja auch nicht bös gemeint


----------



## Fragman (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hi hier ist mein PC
die Lüfter sind zwar bischen verstaubt aber naja 

(PS: er soll verkauft werden, also bei interesse meden Thread wird gerade im Markplatz erstellt ^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freestyler (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

meine bilder kommen erst heut abend
leider noch vom alten pc
manboard: ds3p
und 4400 is heut bestellt worden
na ja mal schaun wie weit ich den ocen kann

p.s neue bilder werden nachgereicht


----------



## V8Actros (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier sind meine alten Bilder zu finden -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=3447&postcount=54

Nun hier die neuen aktuellen !

Prozessor : Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700
Motherboard : XFX 680i SLI
Grafikkarte : XFX 8800Ultra
Arbeitsspeicher : OCZ 2048MB DDR2-1066 SLI-Ready
Festplatte : WD RaptorX
Soundkarte : Creative X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series

Die WaKü für die Grafikkarte kommt noch, wohl so in einem Monat !


----------



## matze7172 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hallo alle zusammen

Hab mich auch mal hier angemeldet und hier ist meine Kiste:


----------



## ED101 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

schönes Teil Matze. Gibts Bilder vom Bau?


----------



## s0niC (15. Oktober 2007)

*Mein kleiner Schatz...*

Er ist zwarschon etwas älter hat aber immer noch ein bisschen Power...-zumindest habe ich bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt..-auch Spieletechnisch! (und ich spiele garantiert nicht lowRes :sm_B-): )

...-nur ne neue Festplatte muss her...-die jetzt klingt schon manchmal etwas komisch...*lol*...-naja ausserdem ist er ein bisschen LAN-geschädigt (was man ja sicherlich sieht)


----------



## matze7172 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Bilder vom Bau gibts leider keine,ärger mich selber über viele nicht dokumentierte Stunden.Das Unterteil ist aus 1,5mm Aluminium aus drei Teilen zusammen genietet.Die Plexiglasteile sind alle nur gesteckt,um schneller ans Innenleben zu kommen.


----------



## ED101 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Schade, da steckt bestimmt viel arbeit drin.


----------



## matze7172 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

tja,das ist mittler weile meine dritte Baustelle,von den ersten beiden gibts nur jeweils ein sehr unscharfes Foto von kleineren Lan-Partys die in meiner Küche stattfinden.Das erste war ne alte Mikrowelle(fand ich sehr praktisch wegen der Tür) und das zweite ein altes Midi-Gehäuse auf die Seite gelegt,neue Front gebaut und Plexiglasdeckel drauf.Diese Idee hat mein Bruder aufgegriffen und nachgebaut,nur steht der in einer Werkhalle am Flachlaser und hat sich seine Teile nach der Arbeit dort zugeschnitten.Da mußte halt ne neue Idee her.


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

drei bilder von meinem aktuellen pc findet ihr in dem nethands-link "workstation " in meiner sig.

das neue projekt startet aber bald... erste bestellungen sind raus. :oink:


----------



## Mini-MONK (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner Schatz...*



s0niC schrieb:


> Er ist zwarschon etwas älter hat aber immer noch ein bisschen Power...-zumindest habe ich bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt..-auch Spieletechnisch! (und ich spiele garantiert nicht lowRes :sm_B-): )
> 
> ...-nur ne neue Festplatte muss her...-die jetzt klingt schon manchmal etwas komisch...*lol*...-naja ausserdem ist er ein bisschen LAN-geschädigt (was man ja sicherlich sieht)




Oh wie knuffig! So einen Barebone hatte ich bis vor 3 Wochen auch! Leider konnte man die kleine Knutschkugel nur schwer aufrüsten...was dann schlussendlich auch zu seinem AUS führte....


----------



## tj3011 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hey das ist zwar kein Case Mod aber ich dachte ich zeige es trozdem ma
MB: 
Gigabyte K8NSC-939  (Durchgebrannt) 
Graka´s:
Rote:9800Pro(bei Kühlerwechsel abgeschossen is aber schon ne zeit lang her)
Blaue:6600GT(ka warum die kaputt gegangen ist )


----------



## Marbus16 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Steck noch nen 939er Prozzi (gibt hier im MP nen defekten...) und eine GraKa ausfs Board.


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



tj3011 schrieb:


> Hey das ist zwar kein Case Mod aber ich dachte ich zeige es trozdem ma
> MB:
> Gigabyte K8NSC-939  (Durchgebrannt)
> Graka´s:
> ...



hehe... ich hab hier ne diamond voodoo 2 an der wand...


----------



## SpyderHead (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Meine Case-Mods kommen leider momentan etwas zu kurz. An meinem neuen Gehäuse bastle ich nun seit etwa 2 Jahren rum, weil ich momentan nicht wirklich dazu komme weiter zu machen. Dafür sind meine Ideen, die ich verwirklichen will, um so ausgefallener


----------



## HTS (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Da haben wir 2 alte Bilder von meinem Chieftech mit Knightrider-Lauflicht 
Das Innenleben des Rechners hat sich mittlerweile geändert, aber aussen hat sich seitdem nur wenig getan... bin nach vielen Jahren noch immer so zufrieden mit dem Gehäuse, dass ich kein anderes will... es hat schon meinen TB900 beherbergt und wird hoffentlich noch ne Weile im Einsatz sein


----------



## Ace (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hi!
Hier mal meiner :sm_B-):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad-jo (18. Oktober 2007)

*mad-jo´s eXtreme GTX lAser eDition*

hi @all

hier darf meiner nicht fehlen....:oink:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin auf eure meinungen gespannt....

gruß mad-jo


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Rechner bei Oma


----------



## chief_jone (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein Sys:
Sieht viel schlimmer aus als es ist..aber ist trotzdem noch chaos genug...naja der luftstrom is meines erachtens noch relativ gut...
bitte um feedback und verbesserungsvorschläge!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier ist meiner .............

Eine ewige Baustellen.....wird ständig geändert.....:o



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derNetteMann (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das ist meine Baustelle... Die Kabel sind noch net geordnet da nächsten Monat eine Wasserkühlung rein kommt . Die Bilder sind net so gut da ich die mit meinem Handy gemacht habe.


----------



## Stormbringer (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Rechner bei Oma



LOL.... ein sogenannter classic-pc-look-mod. :sm_B-]:


----------



## Stormbringer (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

übrigens hab ich im netz noch bilder meiner allerersten wakü gefunden (damals auf einem tb1400) 
-> overclockers australia

[insider]ja genau, DER 1400er aus der wohl berühmtesten 1400er-serie[/insider]


----------



## CRAZYMANN (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Ace.KIA. schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hier mal meiner :sm_B-):
> 
> 
> ...





Sieht echt gut aus hast du auf jeden fall gute arbeit gemacht gefällt mir.

MFG Crazymann


----------



## core (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Schoene Bilder...


----------



## Ace (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@^^
Schön das es euch gefällt Danke!


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> LOL.... ein sogenannter classic-pc-look-mod. :sm_B-]:


Unter anderem, aber ich dachte es wäre jemandem aufgefallen, das da ein AMD Box Kühler auf dem P4 sitzt 
Oder ein Leadtek Kühler auf 'ner Sapphire 9200...


----------



## Carlo (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Alos so sieht mein C 64 :p aus. 
Ist nichts besonderes aber für mein ersten Versuch eigentlich ganz gut gelungen, oder?
Stolz bin ich auf die Front mit meinem Spitznamen.
Im Inneren sieht es so lala aus. 
Eine ATI x 1950 Pro mit 512 MB, ein AMD mit Asus A8N Sli Premium, 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher.

Aber der neue ist schon in Planung (leider ohne Namen auf der Front:frown:


----------



## Carlo (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

.....


----------



## Thunder (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So das ist mal meiner,einmal bei tag und einmal bei nacht.
Mitlerweile hat der Radi auch 9 Lüfter


----------



## sYntaX (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Krass. Ein Radi mit 9 Lüfter  
Ist das nicht ein wenig laut?


----------



## Thunder (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ne die lüfter sind relativ leise


----------



## der8auer (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

so, will mein heiligtum hier auch mal verewigen 

das in der seite auf dem 1. pic ist ein 12" TFT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isengard412 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sind ja schon mal coole PCs.

Hier ist mein momentaner PC...leider im Moment nicht so schön aufgeräumt, aber da werde ich mich in nächster zeit mal dran machen!  :sm_B-):





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AMD Athlon 64 3700+Zalman CNPS9500 LED
ASUS A8N32 Deluxe
Xpert Vision Radeon X1950GT
Insgesamt 1TB Speicher
1,75GB DDR-RAM
+kleine Aufrüstungen


----------



## der8auer (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

 also ich habe nen 21" TFT und mich stören große bilder eigentlich nich  aber für leute mit kleineren bildschirmen vielleicht etwas zu groß


----------



## Invisible (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

werd demnächst au mal meinen posten


----------



## Isengard412 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



der8auer schrieb:


> also ich habe nen 21" TFT und mich stören große bilder eigentlich nich  aber für leute mit kleineren bildschirmen vielleicht etwas zu groß



Jo, ich hatte vergessen sie zu verkleinern sry. hab s schon verändert :sm_B-]:


----------



## jign (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



der8auer schrieb:


> also ich habe nen 21" TFT und mich stören große bilder eigentlich nich  aber für leute mit kleineren bildschirmen vielleicht etwas zu groß



hähä dann warte mal bis ich hier meine Bilder mit 10Mp poste


----------



## der8auer (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



jign schrieb:


> hähä dann warte mal bis ich hier meine Bilder mit 10Mp poste


 
hab meine auch mit ner EOS 300D gemacht  hat auch 6Mp  

aber man kanns doch kleiner machen :oink:


----------



## Marbus16 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Oder man läd es bei www.pctflux.net hoch und gibt ne Thumbnailbreite von 800px an. BB-Code dann kopieren, hier einfüügen, fertig.

Heut hab ich mir vorgenommen, wieder mal etwas zu schräublen...


----------



## S1lencer (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

wenn ich meinen irgendwann mal aufräume bekommt ihr davon auch bilder aber momentan stresst das studium zu sehr also werde ich in absehbarer zeit leider nicht dazu kommen


----------



## Ace (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

800x600 ist das beste Bildformat für Foren daran sollte sich auch jeder halten sollte man vielleicht im  Anfangspost mit reinschreiben


----------



## Marbus16 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

800px Breite - Tiefe ist ja gewissermaßen egal und auch nicht einstellbar @ www.pctflux.net 

Und jetzt hat mich Anno wieder gefesselt - nix mit basteln


----------



## Sebastian84 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



der8auer schrieb:


> so, will mein heiligtum hier auch mal verewigen
> 
> das in der seite auf dem 1. pic ist ein 12" TFT
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
sowas sieht man nicht sehr oft, schaut einfach Hammer aus. Da steckt sicher viel Zeit und Kohle drinn und der kleine Inno Radi sieht ja niedlich aus.


----------



## pajaa (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@der8auer
CPUs wassergekühlt
RAM wassergekühlt
Chipsatz wassergekühlt [?]
Aber auf den Spannungswandlerkühlern diese kleinen Quirle?
Das kannst du aber so nicht lassen... 

Außerdem fände ich es besser, wenn jede CPU 2GB zur Verfügung hätt, atm laufen sie nicht im Dualchannelmodus, oder?


----------



## Ace (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

^^neee das geht nun wirklich nicht


----------



## Phoenix1990 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Nett, ich glaub da kann mein Rechner nicht mithalten..........


----------



## V8Actros (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mal wieder ein Bilder Update !

Verändert hat sich der Grafikkarten Kühler


----------



## der8auer (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



pajaa schrieb:


> @der8auer
> CPUs wassergekühlt
> RAM wassergekühlt
> Chipsatz wassergekühlt [?]
> ...


 
jo das problem ist, dass ich keine passenden chipsatzkühler finde^^ wenn ihr einen kennt kauf ich mir die sofort. hab schon ma bei watercool nachgefragt.. aber denen is die nachfrage zu gering..

zu den RAM... jo die laufen nicht im dualchannel im moment stehen jeder CPU 1GB Ram zur verfügung. was deutlich zu wenig ist und was sich in ca 12 tagen ändert 
kost halt alles jede menge geld und davon hab ich im moment nich mehr viel


----------



## pajaa (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



der8auer schrieb:


> kost halt alles jede menge geld und davon hab ich im moment nich mehr viel



Joa, bei den geschätzten 350W, die das System im Leerlauf zieht... 
Hast aber recht, bei der geringen Nachfrage wird es sich für die meisten großen Hersteller nicht lohnen.
Aber frag doch mal bei Leuten im forumdeluxx.de nach, oder bei Anfitec, die bauen dir sicher einen eigenen Kühler dafür.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



der8auer schrieb:


> jo das problem ist, dass ich keine passenden chipsatzkühler finde^^ wenn ihr einen kennt kauf ich mir die sofort. hab schon ma bei watercool nachgefragt.. aber denen is die nachfrage zu gering..


 
Musst halt 2 Standard ASUS NB Kühler nehmen...
Sind halt 2 Standard MCP55 drauf 

Was ist eigentlich unter dem Kühler da unter der CPU-0?


----------



## stadler5 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hier ist mein baby


----------



## pajaa (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Musst halt 2 Standard ASUS NB Kühler nehmen...
> Sind halt 2 Standard MCP55 drauf
> 
> Was ist eigentlich unter dem Kühler da unter der CPU-0?



Das passt imho nicht, da der Kühlblock dafür aus einem Stück besteht und per Heatpipe an demnKühlkörper unterhalb von CPU0 angebunden ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



pajaa schrieb:


> Das passt imho nicht, da der Kühlblock dafür aus einem Stück besteht und per Heatpipe an demnKühlkörper unterhalb von CPU0 angebunden ist.


Öhm, ja und??
Was spricht dagegen aus einem Kühler 2 zu machen??

Vom ASUS M2N32WS gabs auch eine Version mit 4 Kühlern statt einem

Kommt also eher drauf an, wie groß der Kühler ist...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



der8auer schrieb:


> jo das problem ist, dass ich keine passenden chipsatzkühler finde^^ wenn ihr einen kennt kauf ich mir die sofort. hab schon ma bei watercool nachgefragt.. aber denen is die nachfrage zu gering..
> 
> zu den RAM... jo die laufen nicht im dualchannel im moment stehen jeder CPU 1GB Ram zur verfügung. was deutlich zu wenig ist und was sich in ca 12 tagen ändert
> kost halt alles jede menge geld und davon hab ich im moment nich mehr viel




Schau mal bei alphacool nach.....die liefern zwar seit diesem Monat nicht mehr direkt an Endkunden, haben aber einer Liste Ihrer Distributoren.....auch Onlineshops.....

Jedenfals haben die spezielle Spannungswandlerkühler für Asus Boards....habe dort meinen auch her ....  ( Im Zweitrechner verbaut )

Hier ein Foto davon....ich denke der könnte passen............




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pajaa (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, ja und??
> Was spricht dagegen aus einem Kühler 2 zu machen??
> 
> Vom ASUS M2N32WS gabs auch eine Version mit 4 Kühlern statt einem
> ...



Nichts, die Frage, die ich dazu im Hinterkopf hatte, war nach den mögl. Montagemöglichkeiten, also möglicher Löcher im PCB. Die hat sich aber nun geklärt: Link zum Bild.
Also steht der Wasserkühlung der 2 nForce nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



pajaa schrieb:


> Nichts, die Frage, die ich dazu im Hinterkopf hatte, war nach den mögl. Montagemöglichkeiten, also möglicher Löcher im PCB. Die hat sich aber nun geklärt: Link zum Bild.
> Also steht der Wasserkühlung der 2 nForce nichts mehr im Wege.


 
das problem ist, dass über den 2 chipsätzen kein platz ist. ansonsten würden ja welche von Watercool passen^^


----------



## pajaa (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



der8auer schrieb:


> das problem ist, dass über den 2 chipsätzen kein platz ist. ansonsten würden ja welche von Watercool passen^^



Dann mach doch ne Anfrage bei Andreoid und Finnzwerg > www.anfi-tec.de Die fräsen alles, sogar Kühlkörper. Musst ihnen nur die Maße geben. 
Wenn du das wirklich willst 

Oder Kühler anderer Hersteller? Heatkiller, DangerDen, D-Tek, Swiftech? Haben die nichts?


----------



## Marbus16 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das Problem ist sicherlich, dass hier ja die beiden 8800GTS über den Kühler ragen - also müsste man da schon was etwas ausgefeilteres basteln.


----------



## @@RON (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Und meiner ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist sicherlich, dass hier ja die beiden 8800GTS über den Kühler ragen - also müsste man da schon was etwas ausgefeilteres basteln.


 
jo genau das is das problem. mann müsste 2 verschiedene kühler machen, deren anschlüsse in der mitte zwischen den 2 grakas nach oben geht oder man macht einen kühler für beide chips mit den anschlüssen in der mitte


----------



## Marbus16 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also mir kommt da grad ne Idee: Man baut einen Kanalkühler, womit die beiden Chips und die SpaWas darüber abgedeckt werden. Anschlüsse dann über den SpaWas anbringen.

Wenn du dir das nicht zutraust, es gibt einige, die das eventuell für dich tun würden.


----------



## core (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Schön!


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Also mir kommt da grad ne Idee: Man baut einen Kanalkühler, womit die beiden Chips und die SpaWas darüber abgedeckt werden. Anschlüsse dann über den SpaWas anbringen.


SpaWas dürften nur auffer anderen Seite sein...


----------



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

dieser kühler könnte eventuell auch auf mein board passen:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1996_MIPS-Asus-M2N32-WS-Pro-Mosfet-Freezer.html
muss ich gleich mal ausmessen


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier noch 'nen Pic von 'nem K8 in 'nem Antec Aria.
Fragt bitte nicht was das für ein Rechner ist, das weiß ich nämlich selbst nicht mehr (wobei: müsst 'nen Asrock K8NF4G sein, mit 'nem Sempron 2600+), Festplatte ist aber 'ne 7200.7


----------



## rheumas (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das hier ist noch mein altes System, das Innenleben wurde aber bereits vor einem Jahr verkauft und musste damals meinem ersten Intel weichen...

Derzeit läuft das System meiner Signatur ohne WaKü, aber ich denke dass ich sie demnächst wieder reinbasteln werde, der Winter wird lang und ich hab noch über 20 tage Urlaub, da geht bestimmt noch einiges...

Neue Bilder mach ich demnächst mal, im Innenraum isses jetzt auch n bissl aufgeräumter was die kabel angeht, da ich mittlerweile ein modulares NT sowie S-ATA only habe...


----------



## der8auer (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hab noch ein pic von meinem alten rechner gefunden.. damals noch ein ASUS M2N32 WS Professional, AMD 5200+, 2x Geforce 7800GT SLi, 2048MiB DDR2 800 OCZ Platinum RAM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebastian84 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Retro PC´s
Hier mein alter, sah mal sehr aufgeräumt aus. Zum schluss hatte er einen vMod für die CPU, Chipsatz, GPU und VMEM. Brachte so ca. 9100Punkte im 06er.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Mods an den Grakas und das Ergebnis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/7518/3dmark06sh0.jpg

Gruß
Seb


----------



## water_spirit (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Sebastian84

Könntest du vll. deinen aktuellen PC mit vielen vielen Bilder vorstellen


----------



## Sebastian84 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Bitteschön.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=2624&postcount=5
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1928&d=1192116570
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1929&d=1192116570

jetzt ist es nur noch ein Kreislauf mit einem 360er Radi ohne Lüfter,
mehr Bilder sind im Sysprofil.de, auf Sig klicken


----------



## streega (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Sebastian84 schrieb:


> Bitteschön.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=2624&postcount=5
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1928&d=1192116570
> ...


 
Was hast du für Benchwerte und Temperaturen? Gruß streega


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier mal mein Hauptrechner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (3. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

wer noch nen altes BigTower Gehäuse zum bastel sucht... siehe Marktplatz.
Dort verschenke ich eins


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (9. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So einen Thread gibts hier ja auch, das is ja klasse.

Da will ich euch mein Baby nicht vorenthalten :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunt0r (9. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Mr.Miyagi schrieb:


> So einen Thread gibts hier ja auch, das is ja klasse.
> 
> Da will ich euch mein Baby nicht vorenthalten :
> <bild>


woah, sehr hübsch umgebauter stacker-tower. ich besitze den gleichen, nur eben "standard".


----------



## silentno1 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

meiner ,noch original


----------



## L0cke (10. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



silentno1 schrieb:


> meiner ,noch original



hi, was ist das denn für ein Tower???


----------



## S3l3ct (11. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ein kleines Update


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mr.Miyagi,

Die Slotabdeckungen hinten werden ausgelassen?


----------



## buzty (11. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

stimmt...zum graka kühlen?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Gut, wäre mir aber zu Schade, weil Herr Staub ja dann eingeladen wäre


----------



## buzty (11. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

joa...aber wenns hinten rausgepustet wird...vllt sollte man da (ist ja genug platz) noch einen lüfter anbringen für den luftstrom?


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (12. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also wenn ich da zB ein Haar davorhalte, sieht man deutlich, dass Luft herausgeblasen wird.
Also wäre das kein Problem vom Staub her.

Normalerweise sind die Slotblenden allerdings drin. 
Hatte da provisorisch nen 80er Lüfter rausblasend montiert um zu sehen, ob sich was an den GraKatemps tut und evtl so n bissi mehr OC möglich ist. 
Aber war nix. 
Waren zwar minimal bessere Temps, die sich aber leider nicht in den Taktraten bemerkbar machten.


----------



## der8auer (12. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Mr.Miyagi,
> 
> Die Slotabdeckungen hinten werden ausgelassen?


 
is bei mir auch so, seit ich die 8800GT drin habe, weil der kühler die warme abluft so ungünstig herausbläst


----------



## JSL (12. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier mein neu erbaute PC, das Tagebuch könnt ihr euch hier durchlesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=4734

da habt ihr dann auch Bilder zu dem PC


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



JSL schrieb:


> Hier mein neu erbaute PC, das Tagebuch könnt ihr euch hier durchlesen:
> http://http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=4734
> 
> da habt ihr dann auch Bilder zu dem PC



Doppelt gemoppelt @ Link


----------



## Janny (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das is mein Schatz, zu weihnachten kommt neue Hardware rein, dan Poste ich nochmal.


----------



## Overlocked (25. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Na dann
> 
> Hier mal 'ne kleienre Sammlung ehemaliger Rechner...
> Teilweise 'nur' Office Rechner, teilweise sogar Game PCs.
> ...


WOW, sowas nen ich mal Urzeitpcs
(nehms mir nicht übel)


----------



## Murxwitz (25. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

mein rechner

nicht wundern wenn ihr ein paar kabel vermisst
hab welche zwischen der haltewand fürs mb und der gehäuserückwand langelegt
->weniger kabel vorn im weg


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Murxwitz schrieb:


> mein rechner
> 
> nicht wundern wenn ihr ein paar kabel vermisst
> hab welche zwischen der haltewand fürs mb und der gehäuserückwand langelegt
> ->weniger kabel vorn im weg



Das Netzteil hat unterhalb keine Schlitze zum Absaugen der warmen Luft?


----------



## Malkav85 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ha mir aus Langeweile nen Plexi-Cube gebaut ^^ 

Ist leider nicht einwandfrei verbaut, aber er verrichtet seinen Dienst 

Er hört auf den Namen "Qub" ^^ Die Innereien sind:
AMD Sempron 3000+
Gigabyte GA-69schießmichtot mit AMD/Ati 690 Chipsatz
2 GB DDR2 667 Ram von Corsair
160GB ATA Samsung
DVD Rom an einem IDE Controller
Grafik und Sound onboard  (Ati X1200)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Wer hat denn die Scheiben runtergebissen? 

Was man nicht alles tut aus Langeweile.
Solltest Dir ne Freundin anschaffen oder ne vernünftige Säge 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Freundin habe ich...nur keine vernünftige Säge 

Wobei...meine Freundin is meist ne Nervensäge, aber das zählt ja nicht


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sehr geil 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tbird (28. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

meinz 

Codename: Aluminia H²O
vorn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hinten (das Passive NT hat zwischenzeitlich den Geist aufgegeben...WaküNT ist nun drin)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hinten 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wakü-seite mit mora (älteres Bild, das heck ist nun gecleant (siehe erste beiden bilder)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



licht aus, spot an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH-Ultra (29. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Carlo schrieb:


> Alos so sieht mein C 64 :p aus.
> Ist nichts besonderes aber für mein ersten Versuch eigentlich ganz gut gelungen, oder?
> Stolz bin ich auf die Front mit meinem Spitznamen.
> Im Inneren sieht es so lala aus.
> ...


Das zweite Bild ist sehr geil!


----------



## Janny (29. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sehr Geil der Tower, hat aber bestimmt auch seinen Preis.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Wie viel wiegt der Koloss insgesamt?


----------



## tbird (29. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

die gehäuse sind sehr leicht, 7kg pro Tower. 

Zusammen wiegt er ETWA 35 bis 40kg (das liegt hauptsächlich am Mora und den 3 SilentStars ... )


----------



## blueman (30. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein Schatz

*Edit: *Bitte keine lahmen Imageshack und Co. Links. Habe das Bild angehangen. Danke.


----------



## tbird (30. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

leider sieht man vom eigentlichen PC bei dir nicht viel, blueman ...


----------



## blueman (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

wenn mein rechner umgebaut wird, dann mache ich ein paar bessere und neue bilder. bis dahin dauert es noch was. ich warte auf die lieferung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Was liegen noch für Arbeiten an, blueman?


----------



## Mr.Speed (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hi Leute,

 habe da mal was neues

hier ein paar erste Inpressionen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## Marbus16 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Welches Lian ist das denn


----------



## blueman (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



> Was liegen noch für Arbeiten an, blueman?


Och nicht viel! Neue Grafikkarte, 2.te Festplatte mit Vista, vielleicht nen neuen CPU Kühler und nen neuen VGAKühler. Mehr eig. nit.

@MrSpeed

Hast du da ne 8800GTX drin?


----------



## Mr.Speed (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ Marbus16

 es ist ein Lian Li PC-101A (silver) 

@blueman

nein leider nicht  Es ist nur eine alte GTS mit grüner PCB 

MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## Marbus16 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das dat ne GTS von XFX ist, hätte man aber auch am Aufkleber und den Stromsteckern erkennen können. 

@Mr.Speed: Danke des Hinweises...


----------



## Janny (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich find den Tower richtig schick,btx is schon was schönes


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Leider hat sich der Standard bis heute noch nicht etablieren können.


----------



## SeoP (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

so...hier komm ich 

nachdem nun alles so läuft wie ich mir das als Laie wünsche und hinbekommen hab:

C2D: 6320 @ 2,96GHz ( 1,35V) / mehr geht nicht warscheinlich wegen Vista
Golden Orb 
4Gb Ram @ 850 (2x Geil 800 +  2x Corsair 800 beide 4-4-4-12)
1x HD 2900 Pro OC (Riva 702/900 MHz)
1x HDD Samsung SH203N
1x DVD Samsung 
Be Quiet 520 Watt
No-Name Gehäuse 
64-Bit Vista



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in meinem Spielzimmer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Overlocked schrieb:


> WOW, sowas nen ich mal Urzeitpcs
> (nehms mir nicht übel)



Urzeitpcs??
Das erste Bild ist 'nen 3500+ oder so, AM2 auf 'nem MSI K9A Platinum, gut die Celsius 670 mit dem Iwill DF-400 (OEM Version von DX400-SN) mit i860 und den beiden 1,8GHz Xeons kann man so bezeichnen, die MECC dazu siehst aufm nächsten Bild, dann kommt ein Benzium 4 (2.4 oder 2,66GHz, weiß ich nicht mehr genau) auf Abit IS7, ein weiteres Bild des K9A Platinum Systems, als mir die Aopen 6600 LP verreckt ist und 'die neue' Karte noch nicht da war und abschließend ein 3500+ (ev. gar 3700+) auf 'nem ASUS A8V-VM -> K8M890 mit VT82*51*.

Sind also nicht soo alt...


----------



## Mr.Speed (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



lefre4K schrieb:


> Ich find den Tower richtig schick,btx is schon was schönes


 

Danke, aber muss dich da mal bisschen korrigieren. Das ist kein BTX, sonder WTX.  
Diff.: WTX ist um 180° auf rechts gedrehtes ATX .

MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Seop:
was leuchtet da bei deinem ram so rot?  das sieht gut aus is das der ram oder hast das selber gemacht?  hätt ich auch gern sowas rotes am ram  mein pc is im mom total blau und mitlerweile wieder bisschen überarbeitet aber ich mach nach weihnachten mal nen bild mit neuen teilen und so hoffe das wird was mit dem wenigen geld was mir zu verfügung steht


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Mr.Speed schrieb:


> Danke, aber muss dich da mal bisschen korrigieren. Das ist kein BTX, sonder WTX.
> Diff.: WTX ist um 180° auf rechts gedrehtes ATX .
> 
> MfG
> ...


Nee, WTX ist etwas anderes, das ist aus der Serverecke...
Das ist, öhm, nunja, 'etwas' größer als ATX (das war AFAIK 31x31cm klein oder 12x9,6"), WTX ist 35x41cm (14x16,5") 'klein'...
Anbei noch ein oder zwei Links

WAs du meinst ist dieses sog iATX oder wie auch immer der Hersteller das nennt...


----------



## Mr.Speed (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ Stefan Payne

Danke,  man lernt halt nie aus. 

MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



lefre4K schrieb:


> Ich find den Tower richtig schick,btx is schon was schönes


Bei Mr. Speed? Eher umgedrehtes ATX, das AB9 QuadGT ist doch kein BTX-Board, oder?
Aber die teureren Lian-Lis haben das ja teilweise umgedreht, dass die CPU unten und die Grafikkarte oben steckt und ganz unten das Netzteil.

Edit: Hm, ich hab die letzten Posts übersehen.


----------



## Janny (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

wieder dazugelernt


----------



## chief_jone (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



chief_jone schrieb:


> Mein Sys:
> Sieht viel schlimmer aus als es ist..aber ist trotzdem noch chaos genug...naja der luftstrom is meines erachtens noch relativ gut...
> bitte um feedback und verbesserungsvorschläge!
> 
> ...



Ich bitte immer noch um Feedback und Verbesserungsvorschläge^^
Danke schonmal!


----------



## SeoP (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Freak,

das sind die Lichter der G.E.I.L. DDR II 800 Dragon Edition. 
is ganz huebsch...aber Lichter sind mir eigentlich voellig Wurscht. Hauptsache die Kiste rennt ein her.


----------



## Tobbe (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Dann will ich auch mal :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Tobbe


----------



## abstrakt (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

schaut sehr gut aus dein ding @tobbe 

alles ziemlich sauber bei dir und hast das design auchschön elegant gelassen. is das ein lian.li tower?


----------



## Bang0o (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



abstrakt schrieb:


> is das ein lian.li tower?


negativ--->Aplus


----------



## Tobbe (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Jep, das ist ein Aplus Black Pearl.

Stimmt aber, man denkt schnell das es ein LianLi ist da es die selben Maße+Aufbau besitzt wie das V2000 von LianLi


----------



## Bimek (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*



Sebastian84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Weiss jemand wie dieses Gehäuse heisst??

Danke


----------



## Ace (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Tobbe

sieht ja ganz nett aus aber die tausend Winkel das kann man schöner machen!!
nur als Tip 11/8mm Tygon oder Masterkleer Schlauch verwenden dann bekommst du einen schönen Radius und kannst die Winkel verschwinden lassen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobbe (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ja, aber dieser Schlauch ist mir zu teuer, und zudem sieht es bei dir ja noch gut aus mit den Bögen, denn du hast die beiden Spawas ja nicht mit eingebunden.
Hatte es mal bei mir, sieht zu wild aus 

Gruß


----------



## Ace (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Naja wer eine Wasserkühlung hat sollte nicht am Schlauch sparen 2,99 ist nicht so Teuer für den Masterkleer ok Tygon mit 4,99 etwas mehr hatte auch mein voriges Mainboard komplett unter Wasser und sah sehr gut aus naja jeder wie er mag war nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## Lee (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Da ich meinen Pc jetzt auch endlich fertig habe werde ich euch die Bilder nicht vorenthalten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[URL=http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00099ep7.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/URL]


----------



## L0cke (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Mr.Speed schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe da mal was neues
> 
> ...



Kannst du mal Bitte messen wie groß der Abstand zwischen Bodenplatte und der Platte  über dem Netzteil ist?


----------



## L0cke (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure PCs!*



Bimek schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wie dieses Gehäuse heisst??
> 
> Danke



Ist ein [FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]Lian Li PC-201B. http://www.pc-cooling.de/Gehaeuse/Lian+Li/600020200/Lian+Li+PC+201A+-+ohne+Netzteil.html  , gibt es aber nur noch als WTX Version.
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

[]

Wär schön, wenn das WTX wäre...

ES IST IMMER NOCH UM 180° GEDREHTES *ATX*. Wie oft muss man das denn noch sagen -.- Es heißt *ATX*, nicht BTX, CTX, DTX, ETX, WTX, ITX, *TX...

[/]

Das nächste mal vorweg einen Blick auf http://www.formfactors.org/ werfen...


----------



## y33H@ (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

*Komponenten*


*CPU* Intel Core 2 Duo "Conroe" E6300 @ 2.4GHz 
 *GPU* Radeon X1900XT/512Mb 
 *Board* GigaByte GA-965P-DS3 Rev3.3 [F10]
 *RAM* Kingston Value RAM 2x1024Mb DDR2-667 CL5
 *HDDs* Samsung Spinpoint SP2504C (250Gb SATA)
 *Sound* Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2
 *Netzteil* Be Quiet! P5 520W
 *Case* Antec P180


*Kühlung*


*CPU:* Scythe Ninja (passiv)
 *GPU: *Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 mit 2x Scythe Kaze Jyu 1500 @ 5 Volt (570rpm)
 *Mainboard:* Thermalright HR-05 passiv
 *Gehäuse:* _oben:_ Scythe S-Flex SFF21F @ 5 Volt (560rpm)


*Temperaturen:*

*Raumtemperatur:* 30°C (!)



 *CPU:* Idle: 41°C / Load: 56°C (semi-passiv @ Coretemp v0.95/Everest)
 *GPU:* Idle: 40°C / Load: 58°C (aktiv @ Rivatuner v2.0)
 *HDD:* Idle: 30°C / Load: 37°C (im Quiet Drive via Speedfan v4.32)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Mods*


 E6300 undervolted (1.088 Volt unter Last)
 X1900XT undervolted (621/720 bei 1.3v/1.785v load; 168/288 bei 0.9v/1.785v idle)
 alle gestanzten Lüftergitter heraus gedremelt und die Lüftergitter am Netzteil ausgebaut 
 Gehäuselüfter und Netzteil entkoppelt
 beide 80mm Lüfter im Netzteil gegen leisere Be Quiet Silent Wings getauscht (unter Last ~700rpm)
 Zalman ZM-MFC1 Steuerung regelt GPU- und Gehäuselüfter
 HDD entkoppelt im in einem Scythe Quiet Drive auf zwei Lagen Schaumstoff 
 Thermalright HR-05 verschraubt
 Ninja in der Revision A, standardmäßig per Retention Modul montiert
 alle Blenden offen mit _Mamas Strumpfhose_ als Staubschutz


*Lautstärke*

Sehr leise, nur ein extrem dumpfes, eigentlich fast nicht wahrnehmbares Rauschen.​

*Stromverbrauch*



 *idle:* 93 Watt
 *load:* 191Watt
 
*Bilder*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## kunibert_babenco (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So, hier is mein kleiner 

*Gehäuse:* Thermaltake Soprano
*NT:* Enermax Liberty 400
*MB:* Abit AW9D-Max
*CPU:* C2D E6300 1,86GHz @ 2,3GHz
*CPU-Kühler:* Cooler Master HyperTX 2 ohne Lüfter
*Graka:* Saphire Radeon X1950XT
*Graka-Kühler: *Arctic-Cooling Accelero S1
*HDD:* 2xMaxtor Diamont Max 21, RAID0

Alles nich mehr so ganz up to date, funktioniert aber prächtig


----------



## abstrakt (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@kunibert_babenco
wieso haste denn vom coolermaster TX den lüfter abmontiert? wegen der lautstärker oder einfach nur so? denn mit lüfter wäre die kühlleistung doch besser


----------



## stadler5 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hier mein neues system mit der 3870


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein neuer AMD Rechner


----------



## stadler5 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hallo@payne hast du keine kabelbinder???


----------



## RoXA (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



stadler5 schrieb:


> hallo@payne hast du keine kabelbinder???



AMD's haben gegenüber Intel Systemen weniger Leistung sprich 
kaum Abwärme ,da brauch man dann keine Kabel binden 
lüppt auch so


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



stadler5 schrieb:


> hallo@payne hast du keine kabelbinder???



Du, an dem System wird (meist) so viel geändert, das ich in 'ner Woche 'ne halbe Packung Strapse brauchen würd, daher lass ich das


----------



## RoXA (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du, an dem System wird (meist) so viel geändert, das ich in 'ner Woche 'ne halbe Packung Strapse brauchen würd, daher lass ich das



Wieso eigentlich ändert sich bei dir ständig die Hardware ?
ist das ein kleiner Tick von dir oder hat das mit deinen Beruf zu tun


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



RoXA schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich ändert sich bei dir ständig die Hardware ?
> ist das ein kleiner Tick von dir oder hat das mit deinen Beruf zu tun



Hab einfach Bock drauf, just 4 Phun


----------



## RoXA (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hab einfach Bock drauf, just 4 Phun



Zuviel Geld wohl eher  oder keine Freundin an der du rumbasteln kannst


----------



## kunibert_babenco (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@abstrakt: hab den Lüfter abgebaut, da der mit einem Plastikrahmen an den Lamellen befestigt wird und die ganze abwärme direkt nach unten auf meine spannungswandler der CPU leitet (siehe Bild), hat mir nie eingeleuchtet diese konstruktion. nachdem ich dann den Lüfter abgebaut hatte stellte sich raus, dass die CPU bei standardtakt maximal 3° wärmer wurde, dieser Plastikkäfig behindert den Lüfter wohl doch ganz schön... 
Der Lüfter hängt jetzt außen, weil sich das einfach ganz gut macht auf dem Schreibtisch und ich zusätzlich mehr Spielraum beim hochtakten hab  hab jetzt bei 320Mhz FSB moderate 50°, und das bei vertretbarer Lautstärke...
LG
Pat


----------



## Mantiso90 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier mein Rechn0r:

Thermaltake Shark
700 W Be Quiet Straight Power
Asus P5N32- E SLI nforce 680i
Zalman CNPS 9700 LED 
Q6600@3 GHZ
XFX 8800 Ultra
2 GB G.SKill DDR2 800 cl 5-5-5-15


----------



## Atosch (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein Schatzi


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Atosch,

Was für ein Augenschmaus. So viele bunte Lichter und Farben...


----------



## JeyBee (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ Atosch, Was ist das für ein schwarzes Kabel, dass an dem 5 1/4" Käfig angebracht ist?


----------



## Mike1 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



JeyBee schrieb:


> @ Atosch, Was ist das für ein schwarzes Kabel, dass an dem 5 1/4" Käfig angebracht ist?


Ich tippe mal auf Erdung

Argh...ich möchte auch so einen schön aufgeräumten PC haben wie manche hier! Aber in meinem LianLi PC-G50b lassen sich die langen, und schwer biegbaren (ATX) Kabel meines Netzteils einfach nicht ordentlich verstecken...


----------



## Marbus16 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also teilweise sind solche starren Kabel auch schön anzusehen. Insbesondere wenn die immer nen schönen Bogen haben 

Evtl. wäre auch ein Silverstone Short Cable - Netzteil was für dich.


----------



## Atosch (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



JeyBee schrieb:


> @ Atosch, Was ist das für ein schwarzes Kabel, dass an dem 5 1/4" Käfig angebracht ist?




Jop das is die Erdung vom NT.


Ach ja ordentlicher hätt ichs auch gerne. Aber ich werd mir jetzt dann so Bitumen Boxen für die HDD basteln und dann wirds wenigstens untenrum nimmer so Chaotisch.


----------



## Atosch (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Evtl. wäre auch ein Silverstone Short Cable - Netzteil was für dich.




Wie ist das von der Lautstärke?

Ich hab alles relativ silent gebracht.


----------



## kunibert_babenco (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@atosch: Oder was häst du von nem Enermax Liberty? Sind nicht zu hören und die Kabel sind schön dünne...


----------



## Atosch (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein Lüfter klappert eh und ich hab noch Garantie. Ich hab mal direkt bei Tagan nachgefragt und wart noch auf ne Antwort. Ich dachte an ein Liberty oder ein Seasonic. Was anderes hat mein Händler eh nimmer.

Aber wenn Tagan direkt tauscht solls mir recht sein ich bin von dem NT echt begeistert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Evtl. wäre auch ein Silverstone Short Cable - Netzteil was für dich.



Da kann er auch 'nen OCZ SilenXtreme nehmen, ist günstiger und hat in meiner 500W Variante auch sehr kurze Kabel...


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Atosch schrieb:


> Mein Lüfter klappert eh und ich hab noch Garantie. Ich hab mal direkt bei Tagan nachgefragt und wart noch auf ne Antwort. Ich dachte an ein Liberty oder ein Seasonic. Was anderes hat mein Händler eh nimmer.
> 
> Aber wenn Tagan direkt tauscht solls mir recht sein ich bin von dem NT echt begeistert.


 
Hab mir auch nen Tagan geholt und bin auch sehr positiv gestimmt. Recht leise und super Werte  

Sind zwar 2x 80mm Lüfter drin, aber die drehen nicht hoch und sind kaum wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Wers leise mag, der nehme ein Seasonic S12II. Wers noch leiser mag, der kaufe sich nen passives NT oder stecke nen Nanoxia FX12-1250@4V in ein 80+ rein. 

@Atosch: Meinte mike1 mit dem Post..


----------



## Overlocked (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 3350Mhz
Nvidia GeForce 8800gts 650/950
Gigabyte X38 DS5
2 GB Kingston DDR2 800
160 GB Samsung
Xilence 480 Watt


----------



## Mike1 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Also teilweise sind solche starren Kabel auch schön anzusehen. Insbesondere wenn die immer nen schönen Bogen haben
> 
> Evtl. wäre auch ein Silverstone Short Cable - Netzteil was für dich.


Naja, möchte mir kein neues Netzteil kaufen, unter andrem auch weil ich n' schlechtes Gewissen bekomm wenn ich an nem niegelnagelneuen Netzteil rumlöt 

Ich könnte ja diesen transparenten Plastikschlauch und das ?Edelstahl?geflecht von den ATX Kabeln runterschneiden, da diese die meiste "Steifheit" verursachen, Problem ist bloß das die Massen einzeln nicht isoliert sind, heist ich müsste dann wieder irgendeine Isolierung drüber machen, stellt sich blos die Frage wie? und welche?
(Ich könnte natürlich irgendso nen Isolierschlauch drauf geben (zb. http://www.conrad.at/goto.php?artikel=542931) , aber da stellt sich dann die Frage wie ich sowas über den ATX Stecker bringe, und nochdazu würde das Ganze dadurch dann wieder steifer werden.)

: gerade eben etwas gefunden das wohl geeignet wäre: 
KABELSCHUTZSCHLAUCH SHR 20 MM​ http://www.conrad.at/goto.php?artikel=545632

stellt sich blos die Frage wie flexibel und dick das Zeug ist...


----------



## Marbus16 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Warum denn rumlöten? Hat relativ flexible Kabel, welche auch ne angenehm geringe Länge haben.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Heut mal meinen ältesten, aber noch voll funktionstüchtigen und als Datenserver ausgemusterten PC saubergemacht und fotografiert

Asus K7V-133
Athlon Slot A 750 > 850 @ 1,65V
Radeon 9200 AGP Passiv (War vorher ne Geforce 256 von Elsa drin, welche aber nen zu lauten Lüfter hatte)
1x 512 MB SD 133 + 1x 256 MB SD 133
Soundblaster Player 1024
10/100 Mbit Realtek Lan
2x 80 Gb WD 7200/8Mb
24x12x48x Sony Brenner
Nicht angeschlossenen Wechsel Rahmen
Und das obligatorische Floppy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schafft immerhin noch gut 5800 Punkte bei 3D Murks 01SE


----------



## kunibert_babenco (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

yea ich glaub der erste pc mit agp-graka in diesem thread, oder?!?


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Forgotten: Bitte sag mir, das du die GeForce 256 noch hast und die zum Verkauf anbietest


----------



## ForgottenRealm (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ja hab ich noch 

Kommt drauf an was du bietest, wobei ich die eigendlich gern als Notfallkarte behalten würde.


----------



## Overlocked (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Heut mal meinen ältesten, aber noch voll funktionstüchtigen und als Datenserver ausgemusterten PC saubergemacht und fotografiert
> 
> Asus K7V-133
> Athlon Slot A 750 > 850 @ 1,65V
> ...


Wow, wie alt ist diese Hardware schon?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Wow, wie alt ist diese Hardware schon?


 
Von der Grafikkarte abgesehen is alles von ~ August 1999 oder 2000 wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Die Kiste wird einmal die Woche angemacht, neue Downloads (Treiber, Software, Patches ect), Bilder, Videos, Dokumente und wöchendliche Backups werden dann raufkopiert und dann darf die Kiste wieder 6 Tage schlafen. 

Läuft seit gut 5 Jahren mit Win 2000 Pro ohne irgendwelche Probleme/neuinstallationen oder abstürze.
Wird 2 mal im Jahr sauber gemacht, Defragmentiert, Scandisc und alte Sachen rausgeschmissen. Wenn ich noch nen UDMA PCI Controller find der 500gb HDDs erkennt, kommen die beiden 80er raus und 4 500gb (Raid5) rein.


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Forgotten: Hab leider erst im neuen Jahr wieder das Geld...Autosteuer wird abgezogen -.-

Würde um die 30,- bieten  exkl. Versand.


----------



## Mike1 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Warum denn rumlöten? Hat relativ flexible Kabel, welche auch ne angenehm geringe Länge haben.


Naja, bei mir sitzt ja das Netzteil im Laufwerksschacht -> Rückwand vom Netzteil-Gehäuse weiterhin hinten festgemacht, und per drangelötetem Kabel mit dem restlichen Netzteil verbunden


----------



## Marbus16 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hmm, da sollte doch eine einfache Kaltgeräte-Verlängerung mit nem Winkelstecker was bringen. Dann kann man da ja nen normales NT reinbauen...


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ein aktuelles Bild von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JeyBee (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Schön auf Silent, oder wie?
So einen HDD Halter möchte ich auch.


----------



## Wassercpu (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Tobbe schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kannste mal bitte Gehäuse öffne und zeigen wie du den unteren teil verbaut hast ..sieht sehr geil alles aus


----------



## mad-jo (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Mr.Miyagi schrieb:


> Ein aktuelles Bild von mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schaut echt geil aus !!

biste zufällig noch bvb fan ??


----------



## Janny (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Jo sieht sehr Schick aus bis auf die ganzen Einschübe, da müssten welche weichen, dan wers auch mein fall !


----------



## tbird (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

dann muss mein heute zusammengezimmerter server hier auch rein. 

zwei prestonias (xeon, hyperthreading) mit 1800mhz. 

elsa erazor x2

512mb rdram

320gig ATA + 2 * 36gig scsi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overlocked (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



tbird schrieb:


> dann muss mein heute zusammengezimmerter server hier auch rein.
> 
> zwei prestonias (xeon, hyperthreading) mit 1800mhz.
> 
> ...



So hat mein alter PC ausgeschaut... denkst du schon ans Aufrüsten?


----------



## tbird (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

nein?

lesen!

das ist ein server für kleinere zwecke...mein anderer rechner ist zwar auch nicht schneller, aber das wird sich bald ändern.


----------



## Overlocked (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sieht trotzdem cool aus... cool... wie lange ist der schon in Betrieb?


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



tbird schrieb:


> dann muss mein heute zusammengezimmerter server hier auch rein.
> 
> zwei prestonias (xeon, hyperthreading) mit 1800mhz.
> 
> ...


Hm, schaut wie ein ein 3/4 Compaq Evo W6000 aus 

Frisst der eigentlich die 320GB Platten anstandslos oder wird nur 'die hälfte' erkannt??


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Mr.Miyagi
sehr saubere Arbeit, ordentlich verlegte Kabel, Respekt 

Hier ist mein Rechner, leider stand mir nur eine 2Mpix Handykamera zur Verfügung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrSt3r (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Na dann möchte ich jetzt auch noch mal ... 

Da ich mir ja grad ne "Sony Cybershot DSC-T70" zu Weihnachten geschenkt habe, sollte man die mal testen. Alle Fotos hier wurden mit einer Auflösung von 640x480 aufgenommen. 8.1MP würde dann doch den Rahmen etwas sprengen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein offenes Gehäuse mit dem CNPS 9500LED und 3x120mm Lüftern. OPTERON 175@2,58GHz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch ein Foto mit Kamerablitz ... (alles ein bissel staubig *hust*) ... hier besser zu erkennen, meine 3GB RAM und die 2900XT. Alles fein verbaut auf dem A8N32 SLI Deluxe.
Der Kabelwirrwarr stört den Luftstrom der 2x120mm aus dem vorderen Gehäuseteil nicht, sieht nur so konfus aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desktop unter normalen "Arbeitsbedingungen" am Abend, und ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... das Ganze noch einmal mit dem (ach so tollen) Kamerablitz. Ich mag Blitzlicht nicht  Bin doch so ein Nachtmensch. 

Arbeitsplatz mit BenQ FP91GP und super atmosphärischer Lavalampe 
Dazu gesellen sich als Eingabegeräte die G15 Refresh und die G9 Laser. Zur Soundausgabe stehen das Logitech X530 5.1 oder das Headset PC151 aus dem Hause Sennheiser bereit. 

So, das soll es erst mal von mir gewesen sein. Gehabt euch wohl ihr Recken des Verdorbenen


----------



## tbird (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Sieht trotzdem cool aus... cool... wie lange ist der schon in Betrieb?



ich hab ihn gestern zusammengekloppt, dann wird er wohl seit gestern in betrieb sein, oder? 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hm, schaut wie ein ein 3/4 Compaq Evo W6000 aus
> 
> Frisst der eigentlich die 320GB Platten anstandslos oder wird nur 'die hälfte' erkannt??


jau, frisst er anstandslos.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Auch nochmal Bilder

von innen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und im dunkeln:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darksplinter (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

so hier ein update von mir

(sagt bitte nichts zu meinem kabelgewirr..das kommt in den ferien i.O.)


----------



## exa (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

lol cpu übertaktet und alles wird ausgebremst durch die graka^^


----------



## CrSt3r (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Vll ist es nur 'ne Übergangslösung, weil seine andere GraKa den Geist aufgegeben hat 
Wer weiß das schon


----------



## darksplinter (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ja allerdings....hatte ne 7800gtx...jetz kommt ne 8800gts rein *Tobias23M zuzwinker*


----------



## der_schnitter (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Was lustig wäre- einen PC im Heizkörperstyle an die Wand hängen


----------



## Phoenix1990 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Eine Frage 
Mr.Miyagi was hasst du für einen CPU Kühler???
Welcher Hersteller??


----------



## Lee (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das ist ein Thermalright IFX-14


----------



## Phoenix1990 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Danke


----------



## m4Tze (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Jetzt kommt meiner einer.....

Edit: Die waren eig auch noch dabei....


----------



## JeyBee (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

da sieht man ja nicht gerade viel.


----------



## darksplinter (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

huuuuuuuiiiiiii..der is aber blau^^ wie hast du das mit der beleuchtng gemacht??


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



darksplinter schrieb:


> huuuuuuuiiiiiii..der is aber blau^^ wie hast du das mit der beleuchtng gemacht??



Schonmal was von Kaltlichtkathoden und lüfter mit LED`s gehört?


----------



## darksplinter (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Kaltlichtkathoden und lüfter mit LED`s gehört?


ne..ich net^^ ich meine nur wo er die kathoden angebracht haz^^


----------



## buzty (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

spontan würd ich wenn ich mir die bilder so anguck sagen: am deckel und am boden parallel zum fenster oder? 
nur iwie sind die auf einigen bildern aus...?


----------



## CrSt3r (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Blau ist super ... aber zu blau ist mir auch zu viel 

Cool wäre noch, wenn man bei der "LOGITECH G15 Refresh" ähnlich der "LOGITECH G9 Laser" die Farben der LEDs umstellen könnte. So habe ich die Farbe der Maus-LED auf die Tasta abgestimmt ... aber ne andere Farbe als orange wäre schon cool. So nen sattes rot oder nen ordnetliches grün ... oder lila ... oder doch blau. 
Auf jeden Fall vermisse ich das ein wenig bei der neuen G15


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein neuer mit neuer Camera.

daher:
*updated*


----------



## CrSt3r (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

 ... und ich dachte schon, ich hab zu viel getrunken


----------



## porgatorie (17. Dezember 2007)

*na dann ich auch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


link mit größerem Bild http://saved.im/ntizodhjngk/c2de6600innen.jpg
Und noch 2 Bilder vom Gehäuse (nicht sehr spektakulär)
http://saved.im/ndkxmhyyatu/c2de6600front.jpg
http://saved.im/ndkxmzzumdq/c2de6600seite.jpg
Ich mags halt schlicht von Außen.
My sysProfile !


----------



## m4Tze (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



buzty schrieb:


> spontan würd ich wenn ich mir die bilder so anguck sagen: am deckel und am boden parallel zum fenster oder?
> nur iwie sind die auf einigen bildern aus...?



Ja hast recht und noch neben dem Slotblech, ich hab da so einen Schalter im Slotblech damit kann man die ausmachen und dank dem UV Plexi-Panel hat das auch noch was besonderes wenn die Kathoden aus sind, wobei die Kathoden meist nur auf LANS oder ähnlichem an sind. Oder ich mal wieder entsaube! xD  Die LED´s die auf die Graka leuchten sind LED Lüfterschrauben hatte die vorher nach außen, was schon den großteil des raumes beleuchtete, mir aber nicht mehr so gefiel. Da da aber ein Anteil UV mit im Licht ist hat das durch das UV Panel noch mehr wirkung


@ porgatorie was hast du da auf deine 8800 drauf gemacht ne Platikschiene? Sieht so aus als ob damit alle Schlitze vom Kühler, wo die warme luft ins gehäuse kommt, abgedeckt werden!?


----------



## darksplinter (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

könntest du ma detail- bilder reinstellen und sagen welche komponenten du veerwendest hast


----------



## m4Tze (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



darksplinter schrieb:


> könntest du ma detail- bilder reinstellen und sagen welche komponenten du veerwendest hast



Also 

CCFL´s : 2x 20CM Blau und 1x30CM von AC Ryan
 2x SilentEagle 2000 80x80 von Sharkoon und ein CoolerMate 80x80
Viele Kabelbinder
 AC Ryan Acryl Panel 3mm - black 
 AntiVibe dinger für die Lüfter im PLG 
Levicom Visible Power 450 Watt
Blau LED Lüfterschrauben (nicht mehr Lieferbar nur in Rot und Grün)
Lüftersteuerung

Er wollte Detailbilder....für mich sind das Detailbilder! xD


Der Spiegelboden wird noch erweitert, hatte bisher noch keine andere Platten gekauft und auch keine Zeit gefunden!


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mein neuer mit neuer Camera.
> 
> daher:
> *updated*



neue Pics mit neuer Cam.


----------



## CrSt3r (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

*LOL* ... ich glaube darksplinter wollte eher sowas wie ne Einkaufsliste haben a la "Revoltec Dark Blue 80mm, ... blablabla" ... und nicht da ist ein Lüfter und da noch einer und hier das Netzteil 

Hoffe ich zumindest, sonst bin ich in das Fettnäpfchen getreten 

Ich glaube jedem PC-Nutzer in diesem Forum sollte bekannt sein, aus welchen komponenten ein Rechner besteht und sie auch auf den hier geposteten Fotos identifzieren können. 

Haunse, CrSt3r


----------



## Kritz (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Und ich dachte immer unter dem großen Kühler steckt der RAM! Danke für die Aufklärung *g*

Hätte nicht gedacht dass da soviele Kaltlichtkathoden drin sind. Auf den vorherigen Bildern sah es dunkler aus


----------



## porgatorie (17. Dezember 2007)

*@ porgatorie was hast du da auf deine 8800 drauf gemacht ne Platikschiene?*

Das ist eine Mitgelieferte Halterung damit die Karte die ja doch etwas wiegt nicht so rumschlabert. Und nein die verdeckt keine Lüftungsschlitze.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Another set of pics:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Ausnahmsweise" mal von 'nem externen Bilderhoster (bin gerad faul)


----------



## darksplinter (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

thx an m4Tze für die bilder....es stimmt ich wollte sowas wie ne einkaufsliste ^^ werde mir die kathoden jetzt auch zulegen^^


----------



## m4Tze (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Kritz schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht dass da soviele Kaltlichtkathoden drin sind. Auf den vorherigen Bildern sah es dunkler aus



Kann die am Slotblech ausschalten, ein paar Fotos sind mit angeschalteten Kathoden und ein paar ohne. Find sieht beides gut aus, man muss die ja auch nicht immer am leuchten haben! Wobei ja bald Weihnachten ist! 

Zum Vergleich mal ein paar Bilder (Ist durch die Cam auch ein wenig dunkler geworden....)



darksplinter schrieb:


> werde mir die kathoden jetzt auch zulegen



Nur bei mir wurde die 30cm so warm das sich das Klebematerial löste und ich aufeinmal die Kathode quer durch das Gehäuse hängen hatte. Und ich das Kabel aus dem Rohr der Kathode ziehen konnte, scheint i.wie ein Montagsprodukt gewesen zu sein. Die anderen beiden sind schon um einiges Kühler. Und auch stabiler.


----------



## Invain (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So dann will ich auch mal mit meiner Hilfskonstruktion protzen 
Zum Testen einer widerspenstigen HDD - aus Teilen von alten PCs (GF2 mx-200, XP2600+,A7N8X-Deluxe,...) und Teilen von meim Bruder (siehe Case im bg) - für 15 Min am Laufen gehabt.


----------



## CrSt3r (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das ist ja schon fast wieder retro


----------



## Invain (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

War ziemlich bescheiden, weil ich das alte Mainboard in die Nähe von irgendeinem Case klemmen musste um nen Startknopf zu haben  Aktuelles ausbauen und altes rein wäre viel zu umständlich gewesen. Abgesehen davon hat der Athlon nur mit 1GHz getaktet, frag mich net warum.


----------



## Marbus16 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Wofür ist denn die Platine mit dem Kühler überhalb der CPU?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Gigabyte DPS MOdul, gibt 'ne zusätzliche Phase bei den 'alten' NXP Modellen von Gigabyte.


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hui....nochn alter Silent Boost ^^ Die waren echt silent *Zwinker* *große Ironie* ^^


----------



## Invain (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Allerdings, auf Standarddrehzahl unerträglich silent ^^
Der dient jetz trotzdem als Gehäuselüfter an meim aktuellen (von neu kamma da nimmer sprechen) PC. Allerdings mit manueller Lüftersteuerung (VF-900 sei Dank). Immerhin dreht der bescheidene AMD boxed-Lüfter jetz net mehr mit 5000RPM. Die warn noch lauter und nerviger ...
Hilft eigentlich nur eins: dauerhaft Musik laufen haben


----------



## chief_jone (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Startknopf???
Ich schließ das einfach immer nu kurz...!!!
Ich hab grade 3h HDD-testen an 3 verschiedenen PC's hinter mir....
Is relativ kompliziert, ging auch um ein paar daten...!
Hier die Systheme:

1.)Mein aktueller PC, ich denke neu kann man noch sagen, steht ja in der Sig...

2.)"Server" von mir und dem User Nelson, auch hier im board:
GA-K8T800 
Athlon 64 3200+
AC Ultra Silencer oder so
1 Gig Ram DDR400 Kingston+takeMS: Cl 2.5
Wahlweise ne Radeon 9550(passiv) und ne GeForce FX 5900 XT, die wir auf Ultra modden wollen (Mod-Bios)
NT: erst gestern erhalten, i-ein altes Arlt NT, is aber relativ leise...
Schrottplatz Gehäuse, von mit (schlecht) gemoddet

3.)PC von meim Freund, den ich gerade restauriere:
Microstar Mainboard mit SIS chipsatz, S478
P4 2,5 Ghz mit nem multi von 19(!)
256mb Ram DDR333
GeForce 4 ti

Zu meiner HDD-Test Session sei gesagt: Es handelt sich um meine externe HDD (160 Gb, IDE), und es hat sich rausgestellt, das die wichtigen Daten auf der HDD sich nicht lesen lassen, und nich verschieben lassen  
Außerdem ist das extrem kurze IDE-Kabel (so um die 5cm) des HDD-Gehäuses am ******. Ich muss jetzt ein ellenlanges "normales" IDE Kabel nehmen, was natürlich nicht in das Gehäuse passt...
Also wenn jemand noch so ein Kabel rumliegen hat, meldet euch 
wäre bereit  maximal 5 Öcken mit Versand zu zahlen...!


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hab mal 'nen bisserl aufgeräumt, viel besser gehts mit dem Rechner kaum noch, ein 'großes Problem' sind die ganzen Fan Mates X-D

Achja, ein Bild vom Speicher hab ich auch mal gemacht...


----------



## altness (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

fehlen da nicht ein paar kabel an den oberen beiden hdd's?


----------



## r3z0r (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier mal meine Kiste, sorry für die bescheidene Qualli habs gerade mit meiner Handycam gemacht 

http://www.abload.de/img/dsc0001558z.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/dsc00028u2f.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/dsc00039bt1.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/mycnpskkj.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/dsc00034iwi.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/dsc00027xkh.jpg

Hoffe euch gefällts, neue Hardware kommt auch bald.

An alle auch ein schönes Fest....lasst euch reich beschenken


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



altness schrieb:


> fehlen da nicht ein paar kabel an den oberen beiden hdd's?


Ja, ist aber beabsichtigt, die oberen beiden sind einfach nur 'Datenklos', die nur bei Bedarf angeklemmt werden.

PS: mittlererweile ist der Rechner auch nicht mehr aktuell, habs wieder ins Cube Case gepackt, da ich die beiden Onboard SCSI Anschlüsse mitm Chenbro Case nicht nutzen kann (hätt mir doch 'nen 107 kaufen sollen statt des 209s )


----------



## ForgottenRealm (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Und hier 2 meiner 3 "aktuellen" PCs.

Bevor die Frage aufkommt; ja ich bin Asus-Fangirl :p

Fangen wir mit dem Arbeits-PC an; ist wie der Name sagt, zum Arbeiten (Audio/Foto/Video editing, Word, Excel, Powerpoint, bissl Frontpage für CD/DVD Inhaltsverzeichnisse, Musik hören, DVDs anschauen und für Internet halt)

Chieftec 601 Blau Metallic (das Pinke wird über Weihnachten neu lackiert *freu*)
Xilence 420 Watt Netzteil (Noch, wird bald gegen Seasonic 430 Watt getauscht)
Asus M2A-VM / HDMI (Bios 1501)
AMD x2 4400 Brisbane (EE) @ Boxed Lüfter vom 6000er
Grafik Onboard @ Samsung 206BW
Sound Onboard
Pinnacle PCI DVB-T 250i 
Nicht angeschlossener Coolermaster Slotlüfter
2x 1024 MB Kingston cl 5/12 @ 667
1x LG GSA 4163b IDE
1x Samsung 250 GB IDE (Backups, Videobearbeitung)
1x Samsung 250 GB Sata (Boot, alte Spiele für zwischendurch, like CnC RA2, Warcraft III ...)
Und nen Floppy

Zusätzlich sind noch 4 Gehäuselüfter drin; 2x 80mm Enermax (Der 1. auf 3Pin > 1200 RPM und der 2. am selbstgebasteltem 5V Adapter, siehe bei den Festplatten), ein weiterer 80mm Enermax (3Pin > 1200 RMP) und ein 4. 80mm Enermax im Seitenteil, ebenfalls am 5V Adapter.

Als OS Win XP Pro





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kommen wir zu meinem Spiele PC;

Ebenfalls nen Chieftec 601 in Silber Metallic
Seasonic 430 Watt Netzteil
Asus M2N-E
AMD x2 6000 EE @ Asus Silent Knight 2
Asus GF 7950 GT mit Coolermaster Slotlüfter (Soll anfang 2008 ne 8800 GT oder GTS rein, dann wandert die Karte in den Workstation PC) @ Iiyama E1900S
Audigy X-Fi Music
2x 1024 MB Corsair CL 5/15 @ CL4/12 @ 800
1x LG GSH H55N Sata
1x Samsung 320 GB Sata
Und wieder nen Floppy in Silber
Auch in diesem PC sitzen 4 80mm Enermax; 2 vorne und 2 hinten, alle auf 3Pin Boardanschluss mit jeweils 1200 RPM

Und ebenfalls Win XP Pro





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So, da mir das Chenbro SR-209 und dem 370DE6 zu eng wurde 
Hier mal mein aktuelles Setup.

Ich muss sagen, so ein Cube Gehäuse ist wirklich klasse, vorallendingen kann man da so schön seine Füße draufpacken


----------



## Mike1 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Und hier 2 meiner 3 "aktuellen" PCs.
> 
> Bevor die Frage aufkommt; ja ich bin Asus-Fangirl :p


Sorry, aber das is doch absolut bescheuert!
Wenn du einen fixen Grund hast, zb. das der Hersteller _immer_ gute Hardware liefert, oder garantiert keine Kinderarbeit zulässt, oder sonstetwas tut kann ich das ja verstehen. Aber da einfach so eine Firma symphatischer zu finden und dann vielleicht mehr Geld für schlechtere Produkte auszugeben ist doch idiotisch!


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich nicht, wenn ich Geld hätte, würd ich mir nur noch Supermicro und Iwill holen, sind mit Abstand die problemlosesten Boards die ich jemals hatte (und hier wohl kaum einer kennt), ASUS ist aber auch bei weitem nicht so schlecht, wie sie hingestellt werden, bei dem Rotz, der so allgemein aufm Markt ist, gehört ASUS noch mit zu den Besten, getreu dem Motto: unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König...


Aber das ist völlig OT und gehört wirklich NICHT hierhin...


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Jup...wobei ASUS meiner Meinung nach die besten und stabilsten Mainboards herstellt 

Soviel zum OT. Ich werd mal ein ein paar Tagen wieder Fotos von meinem PC machen, da ich die Hardware, ja in ein Lian Li umgebaut hab


----------



## Marbus16 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

*Beim Thema Supermicro auf deinen Thread im HWL weis*

Solange jemand nur sagt, dass er Fanboy/girl ist, isses doch i.O. - man sollte erst anfangen zu meckern, wenn dann die FB/G typischen Verhaltensweisen auftreten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> *Beim Thema Supermicro auf deinen Thread im HWL weis*


1. ach, da hast ihn erst gefunden? :|
Nicht hier im Forum oder im 3DCenter, wo er auch existiert...

2. Ist das halt das Problem von Serverhardware...
Das Problem dürft wohl am Chipsatz bzw Shitsatz liegen...

Naja, mach dann gleich noch 'nen paar Fotos, z.B. von der Delle die ich noch hab...


----------



## Ace (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich frage mich immer warum einige hier ihre Bilder so groß machen müssen   800x600 langt vollkommen und man sieht alles wunderbar!!


----------



## Marbus16 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Eben nicht. ne 800er Vorschau mag reichen, aber das Bild sollte es noch größer geben


----------



## simons700 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Genau denkt auch mal an die armen Leute mit ISDN da kann man nicht einfach mal so ein Bild aufmachen da muss man sich´s vorher schon genau überlegen.


----------



## Maggats (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

so immo voll die baustelle 

ne 2. raptor verbaut, ddr 2 800 anstatt ddr 2 667 verbaut und meiner 8800 gt nen accelero s1 spendiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

schicker Tower, sieht echt Edel aus. *Daumen hoch*


----------



## V8Actros (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier ist mal meine aktuelle Kiste 

Verbaut ist folgende Hardware:

Prozessor : Intel QX9650
Mainboard : XFX 780i SLI
Grafikkarte : XFX GeForce 8800 Ultra
Arbeitsspeicher : OCZ 2GB DDR2-1066 SLI-Ready
Festplatte : WD RaptorX 150GB
Soundkarte : X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty

öhm, jo das war so das Grobe


----------



## Ace (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Schöne Bilder wie ist das Board? nirgends verfügbar


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Kleines Upgrade meinerseitz.


----------



## HeNrY (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Verbaust du jetzt deine Lüfter/Kühler nach Last?


----------



## RoXA (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Kleines Upgrade meinerseitz.


Sieht ziemlich Antik aus


----------



## 2fink (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

wieso hängt der eine passikühler runter? 
außerdem siehts net grad nach deinem main-rig aus, oder? tippe mal auf server


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



2fink schrieb:


> wieso hängt der eine passikühler runter?
> außerdem siehts net grad nach deinem main-rig aus, oder? tippe mal auf server


Weil ich bei der Arbeit irgendwie den Kühler runtergerubst hab, als ich den Kühler tauschen wollte 
Habs beim Foto machen nicht gemerkt, das der 'daneben' hängt 

PS: und ja, das ist mein bester Rechner und nicht Server


RoXA schrieb:


> Sieht ziemlich Antik aus


Och, sind nur 2 1GHz P3, alter hält sich eigentlich in Grenzen 




HeNrY schrieb:


> Verbaust du jetzt deine Lüfter/Kühler nach Last?


Naja, das Problem ist, das die guten Intel Box Kühler, die ich verbauen wollte nicht passen, die '70er Kühler' passen auch nicht, weil da irgendwas im Wege ist, bleibt also nur dieses '60er Zeugs' über...

Ist irgendwie ziemlich blöde, das meine guten Kühler nich gehen X-D


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@V8Actros
Sieht sehr teuer aus vor allem der Prozi.
Aber sonst sau geiler PC  würd ich auch gerne haben.


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier hab ich meinen alten PC ein bischen gepimpt.
Hab 2 Tage lang n bischen mit Stichsäge, Blechscheere und Feile herumgepfuscht.
Das ist dabei herausgekommen:
(leider kein Platz mehr für den eigentlichen Inhalt  besser gehts mit micro-ATX)

Ich hab noch vor, Plexiglas, Lochgitter, Fans und Kaltlich-Kathoden einzubauen. Das Zeug is schon bestellt, aber erst in 3 Wochen lieferbar .


----------



## ultio (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich finde, dass das hässliche MB alles zu Nichte macht, hättest du ein Schwarzes sähe das Ganze schon viel besser aus :/. Aber ansonsten ganz nett .


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mapro,

Für den ersten Anfang sieht es vielversprechend aus. Wie mein Vorschreiber auf schon dezent schrieb, springt einem das Mainboard eher als alles andere ins Auge.


----------



## m4Tze (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



V8Actros schrieb:


> Hier ist mal meine aktuelle Kiste



Hast du die Lüfterlöcher (vom Radi und dem am NT) selbst reingemacht? Sehr saubere Arbeit. ist doch das A10-A oder? Und wie hast du dein Wasser von der WäKü laufen? von CPU Graka? oder anders?


----------



## Ace (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ Mr.Miyagi
Schöner Stacker hatte auch mal einen Umgebaut (lang ist es her) siehe Forumdeluxx deswegen war mir der Name so bekannt


----------



## S3l3ct (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Auch mal wieder ein Bild von meinem kleinen 
Hab den Rams mal den Kühler von OCZ gegönnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandiago (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hallo, bin der neue ^^

bin mal so frei und zeig mal mein casemod. bild ist etwas unscharf, aber man kann so ziemlich alles erkennen... das cd laufwerk wechselt die farbe wenn der schlitten ausfährt, kleine spielerei halt *g*
irgendwann kommt sogar noch ein kleines display über die festplatte... irgendwann ~~


----------



## S3l3ct (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Bessere Quallität 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Airwolf,

Blau, blau, ich sehe blau 

Die Arbeit mit dem dicken Ram-Kühler und der Grafikkarte war doch schweißtreibend, nicht? Wenn ich mir so den noch verfügbaren Platz der beiden ansehe...


----------



## Janny (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ Airwofl

Sieht echt ma geil aus,dein Tower, besonders die RAMkühler gefallen mir 

MfG


----------



## Mr.Speed (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hi leute, 

ich habe da mal wieder was




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## Invain (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Helf mal jemandem, der grad gut auf der Leitung steht 
Is des noch ATX? Auf Anhieb hatt ich gedacht du hättest das MoBo umgekehrt eingebaut. Macht aber keinen Sinn da die ganzen Anschlüsse ja an der "richtigen" Stelle sind. BTX kenn ich so aber auch nicht.


----------



## Mr.Speed (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

das Thema wurde schon einige Seiten vorher dikutiert. Und wir belassen es bei 180° gedrehtem ATX.


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das ist ATX, war ATX und wird immer ATX sein!


----------



## buzty (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Invain schrieb:


> Helf mal jemandem, der grad gut auf der Leitung steht
> Is des noch ATX? Auf Anhieb hatt ich gedacht du hättest das MoBo umgekehrt eingebaut. Macht aber keinen Sinn da die ganzen Anschlüsse ja an der "richtigen" Stelle sind. BTX kenn ich so aber auch nicht.



soweit ich das seh ist das einfach ein atx-board auf den kopf gedreht?


----------



## Invain (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich ergeb mich 
Danke trotzdem


----------



## Mr.Speed (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ich würde mich mal freuen wenn mal jemand was zum Bild sagen würde. bzw. dem Case, Aber irgend wie trette ich immer irgend welche Vermutungen etc mit dem Case los. Da weil ist das doch nichts besonderes


----------



## buzty (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

dann sag ich mal so: nice 
ne echt, schön verkabelt, schöne komponenten, sehr chic


----------



## S3l3ct (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Airwolf,
> 
> Blau, blau, ich sehe blau
> 
> Die Arbeit mit dem dicken Ram-Kühler und der Grafikkarte war doch schweißtreibend, nicht? Wenn ich mir so den noch verfügbaren Platz der beiden ansehe...


 
Schweißtreibend ist garkein Ausdruck, ich hab Blut und Wasser Geschwitzt bis ich das ding sitzen hatte. Ein bisschen mehr Platz hätte man doch wohl verlangen dürfen, aber naja..was macht man nicht alles 



lefre4K schrieb:


> @ Airwofl
> 
> Sieht echt ma geil aus,dein Tower, besonders die RAMkühler gefallen mir
> 
> MfG


 
Thx


----------



## L0cke (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Mr.Speed schrieb:


> ich würde mich mal freuen wenn mal jemand was zum Bild sagen würde. bzw. dem Case, Aber irgend wie trette ich immer irgend welche Vermutungen etc mit dem Case los. Da weil ist das doch nichts besonderes



Ich würd  mal gerne wissen wie viel cm Höhe zwischen den beiden Böden um das Netzteil ist.


----------



## Mr.Speed (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ locke

übern Netzteil sind es ca 0,5cm darunter ca 2,5cm an Platz.


----------



## Masselchen (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier mal Bilder meines PCs!!!


----------



## Marbus16 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das nächste TJ07... *gähn*


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Masselchen schrieb:


> Hier mal Bilder meines PCs!!!



Kleine, vielleicht dumme Frage am Rande: Das "FF" auf dem Board steht wofür? "Failure Free"? 

Sonst macht der Rechner einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Auch hier stecken sicherlich tagelang schweißtreibende Arbeit. Ist der Kollege übertaktet?


----------



## Masselchen (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Kleine, vielleicht dumme Frage am Rande: Das "FF" auf dem Board steht wofür? "Failure Free"?
> 
> Sonst macht der Rechner einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Auch hier stecken sicherlich tagelang schweißtreibende Arbeit. Ist der Kollege übertaktet?



So lange hat es nicht gedauert. Hatte den Rechner an einem Tag fertig.
Ist ja das schöne am TJ07, man hat viel Platz zum arbeiten. 

Meiner Meinung nach eines der besten und schönsten Cases.

"FF" auf dem Board steht für "Boot attempt". Soll wohl die Anzeige für einen erfolgreichen Boot Vorgang sein.

Steckt ein Core2Duo E6850 drin der Stabil auf 3,84GHz übertaktet ist.


----------



## buzty (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

öhm FF=Boot Attempt?  wie kommt man denn auf die abkürzung?


----------



## Masselchen (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



buzty schrieb:


> öhm FF=Boot Attempt?  wie kommt man denn auf die abkürzung?



Tja steht so im Handbuch.

Genau wie: 
"CF  -  Test CMOS read/write functionality"
oder
"C1  -  Detect memory:  Auto detection of DRAM size, type and ECC, auto detection of L2 cache"

Macht alles nicht wirklich sinn ist aber so


----------



## ultio (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ja, bei meinem Board ist FF auch für einen erfolgreichen Boot, das beginnt ab dem Moment in dem das OS bootet.
Sieht btw sehr schön aus .


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

FF = 256 (oder 255, je nach Ansicht), ist also die höchste, mit 2 Stellen darstellbare Zahl


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> FF = 256 (oder 255, je nach Ansicht), ist also die höchste, mit 2 Stellen darstellbare Zahl



Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen das es Hexadezimal ist.


----------



## ED101 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das sind die POST Codes, sollte eigentlich jeder kennen der mal Rechner repariert hat


----------



## S3l3ct (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

schick schick

haste noch n pic mit seitentür?


----------



## Janny (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Find den Tower nicht so besonders. Aber die Hardware ist schick! sieht gut aus!

haste vielleicht nen Link von den Ramkühlern?

MfG


----------



## Marbus16 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a280423.html 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bald sollte noch ne X-Fi Audio kommen, denn liegt das Audiokabel auch nicht so beknackt auf dem Board. Den VF900-Cu sollte ein AC Accelero S2 ersetzen, welcher aber nicht auf meine Grafikkarte (Sparkle 8600GT) passte.

Oben rechts siehts unordentlicher aus, als es ist  - werd ich mal beigehen, wenn das System denn die nächste Zwischenstufe erreicht.


----------



## Masselchen (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



lefre4K schrieb:


> haste vielleicht nen Link von den Ramkühlern?
> 
> MfG



Bin mir sicher das es die sind!

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=172673


----------



## GoZoU (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier mal ein kleines Review: klick


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## S3l3ct (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Masselchen schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher das es die sind!
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=172673


 
Richtig 

@Mapro Ein Bild mit Seitentür kann ich auch noch machen


----------



## only.for.a.day (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

C2D E6600 
2 x 1024 Teamgroup DDR2 800
Xpertvision 7900GS 
Abit AW9D-Max
Seagate 80GB Sata 2


----------



## S3l3ct (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



only.for.a.day schrieb:


> C2D E6600
> 2 x 1024 Teamgroup DDR2 800
> Xpertvision 7900GS
> Abit AW9D-Max
> Seagate 80GB Sata 2


 
Gefällt mir, schön sauber das ganze


----------



## only.for.a.day (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

danke  wie sagt meine großmutter immer : Ordnung muss sein ma jung


----------



## Player007 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier ist jetzt auch mein neuer PC. (mit GPU)


----------



## Janny (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sieht ja ganz schick aus!,aber die Kabelverlegung *hust* kann man besser lösen.


----------



## ultio (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ja, als ich die Kabel gesehen hab musste ich schmunzeln, nicht ganz so ordentlich . 
Aber ich muss auch zugeben, ich kann keine Firefwirekabel einbauen, weills einfach nicht passt, ist teilweise echt blöd gelöst von den längen her, wer brauch denn bitteschön ein extrem langes Firewire/usbkabel, welches dann auch noch ziemlich schlecht biegbar gemacht ist? Hmpf, naja, vlt. wirds im neuem Gehäuse was, dann poste ich hier auch mal (neue) Bilder..


----------



## culli1983 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

jetzt mal meiner! Die Bilder sind nicht so gelungen, meine Camera is schon fünf Jahre alt.


----------



## Player007 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



lefre4K schrieb:


> Sieht ja ganz schick aus!,aber die Kabelverlegung *hust* kann man besser lösen.




Ja, die Kabelverlegung muss ich noch ma überdenken^^


----------



## NV_FAN (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sooo das ist mein Rechenknecht....

http://www.LupiUpload.de/090210/KxFiwFK.jpg
http://www.LupiUpload.de/090210/ZwdzflFy.jpg
http://www.LupiUpload.de/090210/Byybmqyh.jpg

MFG    NV_FAN
_________________________________________

Hardware:

C2D E6750
Abit IP35-E
2GB G.E.I.L Black-Dragon-Serie Cl4
GeForce 8800GTS 512 von Asus
250GB von Seageat
Windows XP Prof.
Antec Nine Hundred Gamer Case


----------



## freaki80 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also vorweg kann ich schonmal sagen  MAN SEHEN EURE INNEREIEN COOL AUS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hardware:

Intel Core 2 duo E6600 @2.4GHZ
Asus P5B
2048MB Ram der Marke OCZ 800Mhz
Sparkle GeForce 8800GTS 640MB  G80
1x 400GB Festplatte für Windows
1x 500Gb Samsung Für meine Daten
Als BS kommt Win VIsta Home Premium 64bit zum einsatz
Als Gehäuselüfter wurden überwiegent welche aus der Scythe S-Flex serie gewählt

MFG freaki


----------



## Overclocker06 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Dann schließe ich mich mal an:
Q6600 @3GHz @Scythe Mugen
Gigabyte P35c-DS3R
4096MB Corsair DDR2-800 CL5
Gainward 8800GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3200+nb (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



NV_FAN schrieb:


> Sooo das ist mein Rechenknecht....
> 
> http://www.LupiUpload.de/090210/KxFiwFK.jpg
> http://www.LupiUpload.de/090210/ZwdzflFy.jpg
> ...






Die 8800gts WERDE ICH MIR AUCH KAUFEN; DEIN SYSTEM IST ECHT SUPER


----------



## Koloss (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sind ja sehr geniale Cases hier zu sehen! Hut ab! Hier nun meins...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Mein Profil: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Koloss


----------



## Erix23 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

....da sind ja wirklich einige schöne Rechner dabei!
Hier is meiner:
-Asus P5W DH Deluxe
-Enermax 720W
-Intel C2D E6700 @ 3,1Ghz (1,3V)
-XFX GeForce 8800GTX
-Corsair 2048mb DHX DDR2 800Mhz CL4
-Samsung HD401LJ
-Watercooled by Innovatek, Watercool, MIPS

MfG erix


----------



## phiwa (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein zweit SysteM (dateiserver, der verbindet  )

Intel 4 1.8
Geforce 3 Ti 400 
500 GB HDDs
4 Lüfter
Windows 2003 enter(Preis)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehlem (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So dann schließ ich mich mal an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 @ 3,2GHz
EVGA 122-CK-NF68 680i SLI
BFG 8800GT OC,512MB GDDR3 (coming soon 2x BFG 8800GT OC 512MB SLI)
4x 1GB Mushkin  EM6400 5-5-5-12
Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy
Corsair HX520 Watt

Sry die Bilder sind nicht gerade gut hab sie mit dem Handy gemacht hatte nix anderes zur Hand


----------



## memphis@Mg (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Overclocker06@ soll das nen NOTfall aufhängung sein beim infinity?


----------



## reaver48 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also, ihr immer mit euren riesen Oschis...
Ich hab auch keine probleme mit Kabelsalat ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Laptops raus!


----------



## Overclocker06 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



memphis@Mg schrieb:


> Overclocker06@ soll das nen NOTfall aufhängung sein beim infinity?



Nein nein, 
nur der Kühler hängt ein wenig nach unten und da wird der 1. Kern schon mal 9°C wärmer als der unterste. Ich weiß nicht wo drans liegt, hab sogar schon den Kühler neu montiert.
Joa dann hab ich mir diese Konstruktion ausgedacht und jetzt sind alle Temperaturen gleichauf.


----------



## aex33 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hallo, mein erster Beitrag hier 

und zwei Bild von meinem ersten CaseCon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier gibts noch ein paar Bilder und was noch so drinne steckt

http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php?user=aex33

für Kommentare und Anregungen bin ich jederzeit dankbar


----------



## m4Tze (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Kleines Update meinerseits...

Der Boden hat noch ein paar zusätzliche Spiegelelemente bekommen...

Der Grakakühler mit Tesa abgeklebt damit die Luft auch aus dem Case geht nicht aus den Schlitzen wieder ins Case..

Und ein wenig den kabelsalat am Boden aufgeräumt! 

Und das Laufwerk einen Slot höher angebracht, damit das LW kabel nit so durch hängt.


----------



## Sugave (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So meine Wakü will ich auch zeigen ^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xpfreddy (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

da bei meinem aktuellen "Gamer" PC das Netzteil durchgebrannt ist, mach ich erst Fotos davon, wenn das neue be quiet! da ist. Deshalb ist erstmal mein (sehr leiser) Home-Server dran:

CPU: AMD Sempron 3600+
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA69VM-S2
Grafik: onboard
RAM: 2 GB MDT KIT 800er
HDD: WD AAKS500 GB

http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/1253/07012008103wg7.jpg
http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/7105/07012008104xw4.jpg
http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/7851/dscf1754or4.jpg
http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/9227/dscf1750cy4.jpg


Zu Ostern gibts dann vielleicht ein anderen CPU-Kühler (irgendwas passives) und einen Scythe S-Flex 800.  Optional noch eine neue HDD, allerdings ist meine auch in der Scythe Box ziemlich laut.


----------



## Fuba (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So, stelle hier mein Wooden Arrow vor. Den PC hab ich als Tischler Gesellenstück gemacht. 
Bei Fragen einfach melden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Fuba schrieb:


> So, stelle hier mein Wooden Arrow vor. Den PC hab ich als Tischler Gesellenstück gemacht.
> Bei Fragen einfach melden
> 
> 
> ...




Absolut Sauber 

Super Top gemacht !!!! Respekt !!!


----------



## Fuba (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

THX 
Mmmhh, der speichert meine Signatur nicht -.-


----------



## Malkav85 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Super geil  

Hoffentlich haste da ne Bestnote drauf bekommen  Sieht sehr, sehr gut verarbeitet aus. Auch die Schublade gefällt mir *g* Sehr praktisch, wenn man auf LANs einige Dinge wie Schrauben, Kabel, etc. als "Notfall" mitnehmen möchte.


----------



## Fuba (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Endlich mal jemand der nicht fragt, wozu der dient ^^


----------



## Namitu (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

 

Supeeer Geil das Stück...!!! Respekt... Darüber sollte es mal nen Artikel in der PCGH Zeitschrift geben! 

Ps...was würde ein nachbau davon Kosten?
Ps...hast du die Baupläne davon noch? Käuflich?


----------



## buzty (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

xD die schublade ist ja genial!!! (ist jetzt ernst gemeint) sowas fehlt mir IMMER!


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Kleines Upgrade meinerseits.


----------



## Thomas2605 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So hier ist mein kleiner "Bolide" 

Die 1. Bilder sind noch mit meinem Asus P5N-E SLI Board und ner 8600gt
mittlerweile ist das Asus durch nen MSI P35 Neo2-FR getauscht worden und wie auf dem letzten Bild zu sehen sind grad 2 HD2900Pro drin! (Eine werd ich aber bald wieder abgeben da es sich meist nicht lohnt)

Ganz neu ist mein geliebtes OCZ Modstream 520 (schönstes Netzteil was es jemals gab) einem Coolermaster RealPower M 520W gewichen da es nur eine 12V Leitung mit 36A hatte und die Effiziens extrem schlecht war! ( Das CM zieht Idle 30W weniger und unter Last 90-100W)

Bin natürlich für Meinungen/Anregungen offen


----------



## altness (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

diesen holzpc find ich echt scharf, es sieht allerdings so aus, als würde bei ein bisschen gewackel der griff von der schublade gegen das glas stoßen. das wär ja nich so gut, insbesondere wenn man das ding transportieren will, zB zu ner Lan zum protzen


----------



## ugimen (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

naja
bis auf das gewicht und die grösse...mal abgesehen,

ist das holz gehäuse eine feine sache...


----------



## culli1983 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Die Schublade musste ja rein! Echt ne coole Idee zum Gessellenstück! Da ham die Meister mal blöd geschaut!


----------



## ED101 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Fuba echt super dein Case, mit der Schublade da drin, gefällt mir echt richtig gut. Kann man glatt neidisch werden. Was gabs den für ne Note drauf?


----------



## NGamers (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich mach einfach mal mit.
Bilder sind teils schon etwas älter, find die jedoch gelungen.

Bitte das Poster ignorieren *g*


----------



## Aks-ty (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hier ist meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

denke mal sieht ganz gut aus

hier mein sysprofile für die Leute die wissen wollen was drin ist:
http://www.sysprofile.de/id42031


----------



## Fuba (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Namitu
Habe mal grob gerechnet, was das Case kostet. Holz+Material+Gesellenstunden ca 4500 ^^
Kann dir gerne die 1:1 Zeichnug geben, aber ob du daraus schlau wirst, glaube ich eher nit 
Hab eine gute 3 bekommen. Ob das ein PC Case ist, dass war denen egal

Der Griff an der Schublade stößt nicht an die Glasscheibe.

Für den Transport (tragen), braucht man 2 Leute. Um mein Case zu bewegen, habe ich unten Kugelrollen montiert, dann rollt es.
Wieviel mein Case genau wiegt, dass fragen mich viele, aber so ca 35kg.


----------



## Mille306 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hallo hier ist meine Gamestation:

Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3.15 Ghz
4 Gb Kingston HyperX DDR2
GigaByte GV-NX88X768H-RH GForce 8800 GTX
2 X Western Digital Raptor WD1500ADFD
Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate 64-Bit und Xp Pro 32-Bit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pinki87 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hab schon einige Perlen gesehen.

Dachte mir ich zeig euch meinen auch mal. Bin aber noch net fertig, willnoch einiges ändern.


----------



## .:warranty:. (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

CPU: Intel C2Q Q6600 @ Thermalright IFX 14
Board: Gigabyte P35 DS4
GPU: GeForce 8800 GTS 512 (G92)
RAM: 2x2048MB G.Skill
HDD: 500GB Samsung t166
NT: Corsair HX 520 
Case: Lian LI SE-B III PC 7





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## E-K (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hallo, hier ist mein Rechner!

Will demnächst auf 5000+ BE umsteigen. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Lee (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Eigentlich alle 5000+ BE schaffen um die 3,0 ghz auf ich glaub 1,35 volt (kommt aufs Exemplar an). Ansonsten: Geringer Stromverbrauch guter Preis, gute Leistung (mit und ohne OC) und nicht zu vergessen: GEILE VERPACKUNG XD!!!


----------



## E-K (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Danke, 

aber vielleicht soll ich warten bis Foxconn bios updatet und mein Board endlich Phenom unterstützt. 

Wie läuft denn das Gigabyte Board so?


----------



## FuNzeL (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spezifikationen könnt ihr meinem SysProfile entnehmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ Funzel

Alter wie fett ist das denn? Ein downstream von über 22335 kBit/s... man muss das geil sein (ich habe nur ne dsl2000er leitung )


----------



## FuNzeL (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Tja Standleitung halt...
Dafür hatte ich 21 Jahre kein Internet.
Naja, wie gesagt, die Server sind zum Messen eigentlich zu lahm, deshalb hab ich ja den Praxis-Screenshot.
4GB hat man in guten 10 min 

Hier noch ein Screenshot mit über 12.000 KiloByte/Sekunde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber jetzt nicht abdriften: Hier sollen ja PC gezeigt werden...


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ey, da limitieren meine Platten und mein LAN ja eher


----------



## Namitu (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So hier mein Liebling:

AMD Athlon X2 @ 2,36 Ghz 
2* 1GB Corsair DDR2 667
Asrock AliveSata2Glan 
HIS Radeon 3850 256MB
Samsung Spinpoint 320 GB
Bequiet Darkpower Pro P6 430Watt
CPU Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX2
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Cosmos
Belüftung: 3*SilenX @ 11db 
               1*Nanoxia


----------



## buzty (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

och das board is ja putzig  da passen ja 2 von rein...


----------



## Namitu (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



buzty schrieb:


> och das board is ja putzig  da passen ja 2 von rein...



tja...ich hab einige Fehlkäufe hinter mir  ...ich hoffe ich hab bald nen neues...

Hab dieses Jahr erst so richtig angefangen mit Pc und so...vorher hatte ich nen Aldi PC mit 1,0 GHZ... 

hab mir schritt für schritt was angelesen und halt dem Geldbeutel entsprechend nen PC zusammengebaut...


----------



## Namitu (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

wenn es hier irgendjemanden interessiert könnte ich ja mal anhand von 4 oder 5 Bildern den werdegang meiner Pc Safari posten....  die sich innerhalb kürzester zeit abgespielt hat...


----------



## philipp-dahmer (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also meine PC sieht so aus:
http://www.philipp-dahmer.de/pc/7.JPG
http://www.philipp-dahmer.de/pc/1.JPG
http://www.philipp-dahmer.de/pc/3.JPG
http://www.philipp-dahmer.de/pc/2.JPG
http://www.philipp-dahmer.de/pc/4.JPG
http://www.philipp-dahmer.de/pc/5.JPG
http://www.philipp-dahmer.de/pc/6.JPG

Mein System:
http://www.sysprofile.de/id50545


----------



## X_SXPS07 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Könntest du bitte die Bilder runterskalieren oder als Anhang anhängen, den so sehe ich nicht wirklich viel davon (max 900 Breite is glaub sogar eine Forumsregel)
Danke


----------



## McZonk (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte die Bilder runterskalieren oder als Anhang anhängen, den so sehe ich nicht wirklich viel davon (max 900 Breite is glaub sogar eine Forumsregel)
> Danke


Ganz recht. Derart große Bilder (3072xXXXX) bitte runterskalieren oder per Link einbinden. Habe den Beitrag editiert


----------



## ultio (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Namitu schrieb:


> tja...ich hab einige Fehlkäufe hinter mir  ...ich hoffe ich hab bald nen neues...
> 
> Hab dieses Jahr erst so richtig angefangen mit Pc und so...vorher hatte ich nen Aldi PC mit 1,0 GHZ...
> 
> hab mir schritt für schritt was angelesen und halt dem Geldbeutel entsprechend nen PC zusammengebaut...



Also, ich weiss doch nicht was du hast, eine VIA Southbridge ist doch Hammer ..

Kann dir als billiges, aber als relativ billiges und gutes MB nur mein abit IP35-Pro ans Herz legen, oder direkt auf den P45 warten, wird sich haber wohl nicht sooo viel lohnen. (Bei dem verlinkten ist auch irgendso ne WLAN Karte dabei, war bei mir garnicht, naja egal  ).
Ansonsten sind deine Bilder ja ganz nett .


----------



## Soulja110 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hab auch mal paar Schnappschüsse von meinem PC zusammengebastelt.

Allerdings ist die Kiste noch nicht fertig. Die 2 schwarzen Laufwerke werden natürlich noch gegen 2 silberne SATA getauscht und die Kabel werden noch bissl versteckt. Außerdem hängen momentan nur 2 Lüfter an der Lüftersteuerung...

Techn. Daten siehe Signatur, würde mich über Kommentare freuen


----------



## Fuba (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Gabs im diesen Thread schon ein MDF/Holz Case (auser meins S.65  )?


----------



## X_SXPS07 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier im Thread, nicht aber HIER


----------



## Lee (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



E-K schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> aber vielleicht soll ich warten bis Foxconn bios updatet und mein Board endlich Phenom unterstützt.
> 
> Wie läuft denn das Gigabyte Board so?



Wenn du meins meinst, das board ist solide stabil und hier 
findest du einen ausführlichen Bericht von mir. Overclocking ist auch drin. Ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Timmmmm (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier ist mal mein Beitrag. Qualität der Bilder ist leider nicht so gut ... hab meine Digicam nicht gefunden 

Es ist ein Chieftec Bigtower, Front geändert , Dualradi ins Gehäuse eingelassen , im inneren Riffelblech und und und 

weitere folgen...


----------



## ultio (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Soulja110 schrieb:


> Techn. Daten siehe Signatur, würde mich über Kommentare freuen



Bis auf die Front finde ich es wirklich schön, es glänzt auch gut, ist es neu oder geputzt? Bei meiner kamera kommt soas leider nicht rüber, die ist so alt . Die Verkabelung ist auch echt gut gelungen, kannte die Platzierung des NTs unten noch garnicht.


----------



## rw2007 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hi Leute,

jetzt mein System!

Intel C2D E6700 @ 3,0 GHz (10x300) Standardspannung 1,34 V ohne EIST/Speedstep
cooled by Zalman CNPS 9700 NT (25/27 °C CoreTemp)
Asus P5W DH Deluxe (40 °C)
4 GiByte Corsair Dominator CM2X1024-6400C4D @ 800 MHz (eff.) 5-5-5-15 @ 1,9V
Asus EN8800GTX @ Standard (58 °C Core)
Plextor PX-760A/PX-716A
2x Samsung HD501LJ

http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/9595/deckbildug5.jpg


----------



## Steal-Angel (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Man man man, was soll den so ein Bild.....
Ich meine ich finde es schön und toll, dass hier so viele posten und mir auch Anregungen liefern, was ich ändern/neu machen könnte, aber sowas muss doch nicht sein.
Das Ding hat 3888px......wer soll sich das den anschaun?


----------



## McZonk (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Richtig erkannt!

1. Verwende doch bitte die Funktion Bild hier direkt im Forum zu hinterlegen und nutze nicht so langsame Dienste wie Imageshack.

2. ein fast 4000Pixel breites Bild sprengt das Forum! Bitte höchstens per Link einbinden, oder eben skalieren.


----------



## Namitu (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



ultio schrieb:


> Kann dir als billiges, aber als relativ billiges und gutes MB nur mein abit IP35-Pro ans Herz legen, oder direkt auf den P45 warten, wird sich haber wohl nicht sooo viel lohnen. (Bei dem verlinkten ist auch irgendso ne WLAN Karte dabei, war bei mir garnicht, naja egal  ).
> Ansonsten sind deine Bilder ja ganz nett .



Danke für den Tip...aber ich bin ein AMD Fan und bleibe denen treu...weil Sie nicht so ein Mist bauen mit den Kunden wie Intel und Nvidia...


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Namitu schrieb:


> [...]weil Sie nicht so ein Mist bauen mit den Kunden wie [...] Nvidia...



Teste Linux mit ner HD26er Karte und sags mir dann nochmal


----------



## Namitu (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Teste Linux mit ner HD26er Karte und sags mir dann nochmal


 den hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden...


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

AMD HD2600 Karten laufen nicht unter Linux, genau sowenig wie die meisten anderen. Bei nVidia gibts da bedeutend weniger Probleme.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein Arbeitsrechner.

Mal was anderes als der Rest 

Hab sogar 'nen beleuchteten Lüfter, im Netzteil ^_^


----------



## Soulja110 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



ultio schrieb:


> Bis auf die Front finde ich es wirklich schön, es glänzt auch gut, ist es neu oder geputzt? Bei meiner kamera kommt soas leider nicht rüber, die ist so alt . Die Verkabelung ist auch echt gut gelungen, kannte die Platzierung des NTs unten noch garnicht.



Das Case ist aus gebürstetem Alu und ist neu  Allerdings hats auch dementsprechend gekostet  Aber wenn alles fertig ist, mach ich nochmal paar schönere Bilder. Netzteil unten sieht man nicht oft aber ist meiner Meinung nach irgendwie besser (bei Big-Towern). Man kann auch den ganzen Kabelmist besser verlegen...

@Stefan Payne: Das gehört wohl eher in den Nostalgiebereich oder? ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Soulja110 schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne: Das gehört wohl eher in den Nostalgiebereich oder? ^^


Nö, wie kommst darauf? :|

Soo nostalgisch ist der Quecksilber mit der 9500 PRO nun auch nicht (R300 ist nunmal das beste wo gibt für 'nen AGP Mac)...


----------



## saman1989 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier Mein aller Liebster schatz^^

Daten:
Netzteil 550 Watt
Intel Core Q6600 4x 2,9 GHz
Asus P5N-E SLI
2x GeForce 8600GT
1x 320Gb Sata 2 Festplatte
Wasserkühlung von Zalman
Corsair Extreem 2048 DDR2 PC-800
2 Gehäuse Lüfter
2 Neonstangen in Rot von Revoltec


----------



## ultio (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Namitu schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip...aber ich bin ein AMD Fan und bleibe denen treu...weil Sie nicht so ein Mist bauen mit den Kunden wie Intel und Nvidia...



Oh, naja, wie sagt mans dann in diesem Fall...
Sorry !?
Ne, ist ok .

Mal ne Andere Frage: Dieses Silverstone Gehäuse war hier ja schon oft, wie heisst das denn genau?! (Siehe rw2007!)
Mein Kumpel brauch noch'n Gehäuse und das finde ich echt schick.

Edit: Ich meinte das:



> http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/9595/deckbildug5.jpg




Edit²:
Ach habs schon gefunden, ist ok .


----------



## Soulja110 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@saman1989:

Sieht sehr schön aus, aber schäm dich so ein Rechner mit so ner schlechten Kamera zu fotografieren ^^


----------



## sockednc (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier mein Rechner. Schlicht von außen, aber mit viel Power innen.

Schaut Hier: http://www.sysProfile.de/id48296


----------



## BIGFOOTMINI (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hallo
Hier zeig ich euch meinen Not-modd vor, nach ausfall von NT und Graka einfach ein bischen überlegt  was ich noch so hatte... dabei kam daß raus... mir gefällts und teuer wars au net. 

P.S. der neue Rechner ist schon in Planung ( TTL-Lan BOX ) drum die günstige variante...

http://www.sysprofile.de/id51803


----------



## dr-a-77 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hallo zusammen.
hier mal meine aktuelle Kreation!
Ich dachte mir was kann ich aus meinen alten PC Komponenten denn machen?
Einfach nen HTPC aus nem Yamaha Verstärker bauen. Der PC dient nun zum DVD schauen, als Router und als Datenspeicher für meine anderen PC´s.

Drinnen stecken ein ASUS Mainboard, AMD Sempron 2600, 2x 512MB RAM Corsair DualChannel, 2x 80 GB SATA RAID 0, Geforce 4000MX über SVideo am TV, ein Bluetooth Stick zur Bedienung übers Handy, DVD Laufwerk, 2x120mm Scythe Lüfter regelbar, 1GB D-Link Netzwerkkarte und ein Standart Netzteil.

Die größte Schwierigkeit war die höhe des DVD Laufwerks so anzupassen das es mit der Frontblende des Verstärkers raus und rein fährt ohne zu verkannten. Die getönte Plexiglasscheibe war im Verstärker versenkt und dies sollte auch weiterhin so bleiben. Nach Stundenlangem tüfteln gelang es schließlich.
Weiterhin sind die front LED´s des Verstärkers für Power und Source als Powerled und HDDled zweckentfremdet worden.   Auch der Powerschalter dient nun zum Anschalten des PC´s. Die CD Taste öffnet und schließt das DVD Laufwerk.  Der RESET  Taster heißt  allerdings FM/AM (mann kann nicht alles haben ). 
Die Lüfter sind durch den Bass bzw. Treble Poti regelbar. Ich mußte allerding die 20 und 30 KOhm Potis entfernen und 220 Ohm Potis verbauen. Den CPU Lüfter regelt die Software Speedfan. Das Teil ist so unhörbar!!

Das Netzteil musste leider seine Hülle verlieren da es sonst nicht gepasst hätte. Da ein Lüfter nun direkt oberhalb bläst muss ich mir aber keine Sorgen wegen Überhitzung machen.

Das wars soweit viel Spaß beim Bilder durchschauen!

Servus


----------



## S3l3ct (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sieht irgendwie nicht schlecht aus @dr-a-77 

Hier mal was von meinem kleinen 
Noch nicht sonderlich aufgeräumt und toll aber der schwarze Lack und das saubere verlegen kommen noch  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chief_jone (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

alle machen stefan paynes pcs fertig..;(
hab selber noch ne 9550 rumliegen, aber der reicht ein mini-passiv kühler, da is der northbridge kühler meines normalen pc größer 

der mod mit dem yahama verstärker sieht echt super aus, optimale lösung für nen htpc meiner meinung nach!


----------



## Janny (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ Airwolf.

das innenleben sieht echt gut aus.. aber das Gehäuse naja, ich steh nicht so auf Chieftec obwohl ich selbst hier noch nen Blauen Dragon rummfliegen hab. Sind mir ein bisschen zu Schwer die dinger. 

MfG


----------



## Namitu (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

auf Seite 68 ist mein Liebling zu sehen...würde mich über Kritik...oder anregungen freuen...


----------



## rc127 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier mein Baby!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S3l3ct (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



lefre4K schrieb:


> @ Airwolf.
> 
> das innenleben sieht echt gut aus.. aber das Gehäuse naja, ich steh nicht so auf Chieftec obwohl ich selbst hier noch nen Blauen Dragon rummfliegen hab. Sind mir ein bisschen zu Schwer die dinger.
> 
> MfG


 
Nicht dieses Chieftec 
Ist im großen und ganzen ziemlich leicht.

@rc127 Sieht gut aus, nur mir persönlich gefällt das Gehäuse nicht so


----------



## Soulja110 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Räumt mal bissl besser auf in euren Kisten, sieht ja aus wie bei Hempels unterm Sofa


----------



## Namitu (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Soulja110 schrieb:


> Räumt mal bissl besser auf in euren Kisten, sieht ja aus wie bei Hempels unterm Sofa



guck dir meine an...Page 68^^


----------



## Nemesis (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hi Leute... bin noch nicht lange hier... (sieht man sicher an der Anzahl meiner Posts ) ... aber hier mal mein PC. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S3l3ct (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Soulja110 schrieb:


> Räumt mal bissl besser auf in euren Kisten, sieht ja aus wie bei Hempels unterm Sofa


 
Du spezialist 
Gugg ein par Seiten davor oder im Sysprofile Link ^^

@ Nemesis: Sieht einfach nur genial aus, was hast du denn da drinn so verbaut?


----------



## Nemesis (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

danke   

Ist ein LianLi V300 (sieht man ja, denke ich), da drin ist ein ABIT AN-M2, A64 6400+ Black Edition, XFX 8800GTS, 2 Samsung Festplatten, ein BeQuiet 600W, eine Laing, 2 Ice-Rex D8-9, ein selbstbau AB, Zalman Wasserkühler auf der 8800er, Rombus Wasserkühler (kleiner Notbehelf) auf der CPU. 
Zwei weitere Festplatten und der Asus DVD Brenner sind in dem extra Gehäuse, das ich aus einem alten Midi Tower gebaut habe.


----------



## sebmaen (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Tach zusammen

Hier mal mein PC!

Zur Hardware:
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4
4x 1024MB OCZ DDR2 800MHz CL4 Reaper
Core2Duo E6850
XFX 8800GTX XXX
3x 500GB + 2x 320GB S-ATA
Be-Quiet Dark Power 750Watt
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Shark
Kühlung: Termalright IRF14 + Einige Revoltec AirGuard Lüfter
Beleuchtung: Superflux LED Strahler Marke Eigenbau


----------



## Mr.Speed (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Moin,



Soulja110 schrieb:


> Räumt mal bissl besser auf in euren Kisten, sieht ja aus wie bei Hempels unterm Sofa


 
äh ja das musst du gearde von dir behaupten. Der der ein Silverston Termjin TJ-07 so lieblos zusammen gebaut hat.  
Erst mal an die eigene Nase fassen.  Front stealth'n, Lüftergitter ab, Kabel verstecken etc.
Im HwLuxx würde sie dich fast steinigen so wie deins aus schaut. 

Deins

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=5854&d=1199904375

Hier mal meins zum vergleich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erix23 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@sebmaen
is keine schlechte Idee mit dem Ausschnitt im "Deckel"
ich würde nur noch en bisschen die Ränder vom plexiglas glätten.
aber super gemacht!


----------



## sebmaen (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hm hast recht..wenn mans sich so ansieht is es nich arg sauber ausgesägt. Is mir noch garnie so aufgefallen. Werde da nochmal weng Hand anlegen. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Erix23 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

was sagt Ihr´n zu meinem "Innenleben"... die polierten Verblendung ham tierisch viel arbeit gemacht!
zu finden auf seite 64


----------



## Soulja110 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Mr.Speed schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OH! DU WAGST ES!!!! 

Zufällig steht meins schon im HwLuxx drin und ich hab sehr gute Kommentare dazu erhalten  Das es noch nicht fertig ist mit den Kabeln hab ich schon gesagt, die Lüftergitter sind Geschmackssache (ich finde sie gut und werde sie dranlassen) und Stealth. Ja, ich habe drüber nachgedacht aber bei all der Schönheit soll der Komfort nicht leiden, also kommen noch normale silberne SATA rein.

Und allgemein: Wenn alle von der Brücke springen, tust dus dann auch???


----------



## chief_jone (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

HI
Hab mein Sys mal komplett ausgebaut und wieder zusammengeseztt und dabei die Kabelführung ein wenig überarbeitet!
Die GehäuseLüfter sind jetzt von 12V auf 5V gemoddet worden, was eine deutliche senkung der Lautstärke um 2D-Modus nach sich zog, im 3D dreht das NT ordentlich auf...mal schaun vlt werd ich mir ein Seasonic 430W zulegen und ein paar speicherkühler für die Spawas...
Bitte um Feedback und Verbesserungsvorschläge!!!!
Vorher und nachher kann man ganz gut erkennen schätz ich..^^


----------



## darksplinter (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ sebmaen: wie hast du das gemacht....leuchtet dein laufwerk oder wie??


----------



## Erix23 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@chief_jone
..jo schaut schon besser aus. ich würde aber noch versuchen alles en bisschen gerader zu verlegen.


----------



## Namitu (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



chief_jone schrieb:


> Bitte um Feedback und Verbesserungsvorschläge!!!!
> Vorher und nachher kann man ganz gut erkennen schätz ich..^^


 
schau Dir mal das an...damit bekommt man die Kabel noch schöner hin... 


http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28_425&products_id=1735

und mit dem kann man das Netzteil "modden" :

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28_425&products_id=2339


----------



## sebmaen (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

das laufwerk leuchtet ja.

das hab ich aufgeschraubt, in das obere blechteil hab ich das fenster reingedrehmelt. dann die bechteile innen mit chrom und außen mit schwarz lackiert. die front und den schlitten lackiert. den schalter zum laufwerköffnen hab ich durch plexiglas ersetzt, das von leds angestrahlt wird. die laufwerk LED selbst durch ne blaue ersetzt und noch 4 stück so ins laufwerk gebastelt. und dann hab ich gehofft, dass es noch geht.


----------



## darksplinter (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

kannst da ma en foto von machen


----------



## sebmaen (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Paar Bilder vom Bau hab ich auch noch gefunden!
*verdammt* Bei dem Blitz sieht man ja jeden kleinen Kratzer im Plexiglas


----------



## XeloGTX (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Jemand Tipps hat wie man die Kabel noch besser verstecken kann, dann würde ich mich freuen wenn mir da Einer was sagen könnte.


SuperFlower 550W Netzteil
Asus M2N32 SLI-Deluxe WiFi
AMD Athlon X2 6000+ 
Zalman CU9500LED nVIDIA
nVIDIA GeForce 8800GTS 640MB
2GB Corsair Dominator DDR2 800 CL4 (SUCHE weitere 2GB, außer ebay hat das keiner mehr)
2x 500GB Seagate HDD (16MB, 7200rps)
2x DVD Brenner (Alle Formate außer BD-DVD und HD-DVD, LightScribe, 18x DVD ...)
FDD Silber (voll sinnlos aber besser als nen schwarzes Loch da unten) 

Das ist mein bescheidenes System

...danke für den Hinweis Namitu, da hab ich schneller getippt als gedacht...


----------



## Namitu (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



XeloGTX schrieb:


> 2GB Corsair Domintor DDR2 800 CL3
> 
> Das ist mein bescheidenes System




wenn dann bitte 2GB.... Dominator...  und nicht Domintor


----------



## chief_jone (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Namitu schrieb:


> schau Dir mal das an...damit bekommt man die Kabel noch schöner hin...
> 
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28_425&products_id=1735
> ...



Ich schätz mal die Investitionen lohnen sich für das veraltete NT nicht mehr, werd mir in den nächsten tagen wohl ein Seasonic holen...
Außerdem kann ich mich erinnern wie wassercpu stress mit so nem ähnlichen kit hatte 
wie sind die Corsair NTs so, vor allem von der Lautstärke her?

mfg


----------



## Marbus16 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Namitu schrieb:


> auf Seite 68 ist mein Liebling zu sehen...würde mich über Kritik...oder anregungen freuen...





Namitu schrieb:


> guck dir meine an...Page 68^^





Erix23 schrieb:


> was sagt Ihr´n zu meinem "Innenleben"... die polierten Verblendung ham tierisch viel arbeit gemacht!
> zu finden auf seite 64


Immer diese Compliment Fisher...

Eure Cases sehen scheixe aus, wie könnt ihr sowas nur zeigen.

Just my op.


----------



## Namitu (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Immer diese Compliment Fisher...
> 
> Eure Cases sehen scheixe aus, wie könnt ihr sowas nur zeigen.
> 
> Just my op.



Danke...das ist echt das was ich gebraucht hab...das hat ein bischen was aufbauendes...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein Pc siehe unter http://www.sysprofile.de/id50710 . 
Irgendwie hört man nie auf mit Casemodding .


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

wow ist cool... sowas nenn ich mal vollgepackt


----------



## Murxwitz (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

kleines update: 
neuer cpukühler
und netzteil gedreht

gehäuse ist ehemals von einem p2 300mhz oder noch älter und das netzteil wird verkehrtherum eingebaut lüfter nicht unten sondern oben
jetzt hängst an kabelbindern
weiteres prob ist dass nur ein 6cm lüfter eingebaut werden kann daher ->daueroffen
bin am überlegen ob ich löcher in die seitenwand mache und lüfter einbauen
frage ist nur noch wo
vorne oben oder hinten bekomme ich nicht so einfach welche rein wegen 3mm stahl

aber wenigstens stabil ist es und plastik findet man nur an den schaltern


----------



## Janny (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

sieht schick aus, sieht so nach eigenbau aus dein Tower?!


----------



## Murxwitz (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



lefre4K schrieb:


> sieht schick aus, sieht so nach eigenbau aus dein Tower?!



ne nur uralttower
und mein vater hat auch noch einen davon

den kann man auch geschlossen ohne probs betreiben ein athlonXP 3200+ heizt nicht ganz so wie ein q6600

das schloss ist auf lans ja praktisch man kann ihn schnell und einfach wieder aufmachen, denn zu wirds "etwas" zu warm nur wenn man den schlüssel mal vergisst^^

edit: bilder gedreht


----------



## Knie (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Moin, 
ich poste auch mal was...ist nicht dolle aber er reicht.
Nächsten Monat kommt nen Penryn Q9450 mit nem Gigabyte GA-X38 DQ6 rein.

System:
C2D E6320 1,8Ghz@2,8Ghz | cooling: Termalright Heatsink 120
Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R
4GB DDR2 800 MDT CL5
250GB + 80GB Seagate Baracuda
500W SuperFlower Aurora
AIT EAX x1950Pro/HDTP

Mit Blitz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Blitz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr: http://www.sysprofile.de/id36847

Mfg Knie


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mal ein Foto von meinem 'Gamin Rechner'...


----------



## zottn (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

falls eure aktion mit zeigt her eure pc's noch nicht vorbei ist möchte ich gern wissen wie ich die bilder von meinem pc hochladen kann????????????


----------



## zottn (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

System
e6600
Asus P5B Deluxe
4Gb-4*1Gb Corsair pc800
Asus EAH2900xt mit thermaltake passivkühler
Be quiet 550W
WD 2*250GB raid0
Chieftec CS Dragon mit Dämmkit


----------



## sockednc (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ich muss schon sagen Airwolf, dein http://www.sysprofile.de/id22681
gefällt mir sehr gut - geiles Case.

Und auch das von sebmaen sieht hammer aus.

God work. macht weiter so.


----------



## sockednc (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hi XeloGTX, ich hatte das Case selber und ich muss sagen das Case ist schr*tt. In dem Case kannst du nicht viel verstecken, da es ziehmlich klein ist.
Tipps für Verbesserungen und Anregungenge habe ich genug  . Hier ein paar davon:

-Du sollstest dir einen Staufilter aus Nilonstrumpfhosen basteln, den du dir hinter die Staubdüse hängst 
-Wenn dir das Case gafällt, kauf dir die BigTower version und kleb dir ein paar Dämmatten und/oder Spiegelfolie rein. So hast mehr ModEffekt. Du kannst kleine Kabel hinter die Folie/Dämmatten verstecken. Größere Kabel kannst du in freie Laufwerksschächte oder zwischen Gehäusewand und Festplattenschacht (von oben oder von vorn auf das Case betrachtet - rechts) verstecken.
-Und nimm den Rat von *Namitu* an und schau mal da rein: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...oducts_id=1735

Werd ich mir warscheinlich auch zulegen.




MfG


----------



## NoNo!se (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Und hier mal mein Rechenknecht...

Drin steckt nichts besonderes:
Athlon 64 3800+ @ 2700 MHz
1GB Infineon DDR 400
Asus 1950 Pro

Aber dafür ist er wunderbar leise


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



sockednc schrieb:


> Hi XeloGTX, ich hatte das Case selber und ich muss sagen das Case ist schr*tt. In dem Case kannst du nicht viel verstecken, da es ziehmlich klein ist.
> Tipps für Verbesserungen und Anregungenge habe ich genug  . Hier ein paar davon:
> 
> -Du sollstest dir einen Staufilter aus Nilonstrumpfhosen basteln, den du dir hinter die Staubdüse hängst
> ...



Der Link funzt nicht


----------



## sockednc (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Danke,
jetzt funzt er


----------



## Kampftablette (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier meiner:

auch nix besonderes, kann mir jedoch nicht sofort nach Neuproduktionen nen PC leisten.
AMD Athlon 3800+ derzeit @ 2570 MHz (muss natürlich noch höher!!!)
1024 MB Ram bestehend aus 2x512MB billigram
ATI Radeon X1600XT 256MB @ 634,50MHz Chiptakt und 729MHzSpeichertakt
MSI K8N Neo4-H
550W Netzteil Noname glaub ich
und 1x Maxtor 250GB Festplatte + 1x Samsung SpinPoint T166 500GB
der rest ist unwichtig

Und sry wegen den Handykamerabildern aber ich hab nix anderes!!


----------



## sockednc (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



sebmaen schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> 
> Hier mal mein PC!
> 
> ...


 
Mit was hast du eingendlich deinen Tower zersägt? mit der Flex oder Stich? 
Gibt ne Seite wo man Erfährt wie man CaseMod macht?
Ich hab nehmlich keinen Bock meinen teuren Kandalf zu zerstören (Fehler zu machen) Und wo bekommt man dickes Plexisglas her?
Ich will jetz in den Club der CaseModder einsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



sockednc schrieb:


> Mit was hast du eingendlich deinen Tower zersägt? mit der Flex oder Stich?
> Gibt ne Seite wo man Erfährt wie man CaseMod macht?
> Ich hab nehmlich keinen Bock meinen teuren Kandalf zu zerstören (Fehler zu machen) Und wo bekommt man dickes Plexisglas her?
> Ich will jetz in den Club der CaseModder einsteigen
> ...



Wie dick soll denn die Plexi sein?
Weil bei uns im Baumarkt gibst verschiedene "Stärken".

Also Modding-seiten gibst genug...z.B. http://modding-faq.de/

oder 

http://www.modding-station.eu/index.php?chapter=20

Wo man auch fündig wird ist zum Beispiel Youtube (da gibts ja alles xD)
Nur das da halt die meisten videos englisch sind....aber das ist nicht das Problem oder?

Edit: was auch vielleicht wichtig wäre das du dir erstma ein schrottgehäuse und ne plexi zum testen besorgst...um dich erstma einzufinden und dich nicht gleich aufs teure gehäuse stürzt (Ist nur nen Tipp, hinterher ärgert man sich)


----------



## sebmaen (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich hab es mit nem Drehmel gemacht. da gingen zwar ein paar Trennscheiben drauf, dafür konnte ich sehr genau arbeiten. Die Flex ist mir n weng zu extrem. 
Plexiglas bekommst du in 2 und in 4mm bei OBI. Ich hab für die Fenster 2mm verwendet, das genügt. Wenns jeh mal bricht gibts halt n neues, dann sind schon auch die ganzen Kratzer raus, die einfach mit der Zeit reinkommen 

Moddinganleitungen findest du über www.google.de viele. einfach mal Modding FAQ Howto Tutorial usw weingeben


----------



## Mr.Speed (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Naja einer muss ja mal was sagen 
aber sont ist alles schön. Aber man büsst kein Komfort ein wenn man den DVD Brenner oder der gleichen richtig stealth't.  

Hmm Brücken springen ist wieder out, war damals mal so vor 10Jahren in. 

MfG

Mr.Speed




Soulja110 schrieb:


> OH! DU WAGST ES!!!!
> 
> Zufällig steht meins schon im HwLuxx drin und ich hab sehr gute Kommentare dazu erhalten  Das es noch nicht fertig ist mit den Kabeln hab ich schon gesagt, die Lüftergitter sind Geschmackssache (ich finde sie gut und werde sie dranlassen) und Stealth. Ja, ich habe drüber nachgedacht aber bei all der Schönheit soll der Komfort nicht leiden, also kommen noch normale silberne SATA rein.
> 
> Und allgemein: Wenn alle von der Brücke springen, tust dus dann auch???


----------



## sebmaen (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hehe...keine Sorge...das is nu n popliges Laufwerk, der Brenner ist im schacht darunter, den sieht man ja nciht


----------



## djnoob (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal meins hier präsentieren:

http://www.sysprofile.de/id34499


----------



## Janny (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



djnoob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann will ich auch mal meins hier präsentieren:
> 
> http://www.sysprofile.de/id34499



Nen Shark is immer Schön *gg* hast du deine Festplatte(n) in den Laufwerksschacht eingebaut?

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Butterkneter (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das hier ist mein aktueller Büro PC . . . 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Sorge zum arbeiten nehme ich die Plexischeibe mit dem Einschussloch raus.

Grüsse
Butterkneter


----------



## Mr.Speed (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

das ist ein schöner Mod, kann man nichts gegen sagen.


----------



## TH3.BUG (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hui.. Jetzt haben wir schon ne richtige "Legende" unter den Moddern im Forum 

Wirklich genial gemoddet.
Gibt es auch Bilder vom PC ganz links im Bild?


----------



## exa (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

da musst du mal in den älteren news von pcgh schauen, das war glaub ich ein intel oder microsoft mod contest in münchen


----------



## TH3.BUG (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Au... Wegen meiner Microsoft-Allergie hab ich den Thread nicht beachtet 

ähhh...dit:
So toll ist der ja gar nicht


----------



## Crusher82 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

*Nun hier mal mein rechner
Board: Asus Maximus se
CPU: Intel Q6600 Kühler Scythe Ninja
Ram: 4* 1gb aenon X- TUNE
Grafickkarte Kommt Noch GFORCE 8800 GT Von XFX
*


----------



## Yorkfield (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Dann möchte ich meinen kleinen, feinen Rechner auch mal hier verewigen.

*CPU* E2140 @ 3,4 Ghz/425 Mhz (112,5 % mehr Leistung)
*Mainboard* ASUS P5E *
Speicher* G.Skill 4GB Kit PC2-8000U CL5 @ 1020 Mhz 
*Grafikkarte* Gainward 8800 GT Golden Sample @ 741/1836/1044 *
Festplatten* 3 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB (ST3250410AS) 
*CPU-Kühler* Noctua NH-U12P *
DVD-Brenner* 2 x Pioneer DVR-115D *
Netzteil* be quiet Dark Power PRO, BQT P7-PRO-450W 
*Gehäuse* Lian Li PC-B25B *

Monitor* Acer P241wd (24")




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*>> SysProfile <<*​


----------



## Jack (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein neues Baby  Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe bekommt es noch ein besseres Kabelmanagement...


----------



## Gus Quandt (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hallo erstmal. Habe festgestellt, das du das selbe Board hast wie ich.
Habe es mir mit einer AGP Graka gekauft und wollte nun wissen, welche Graka du denn über PCIe laufen hast, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eine neue zu kaufen, aber sichergehen will, dass sie auch läuft.
Ich würde mich über eine baldige Rückschrift freuen


----------



## McZonk (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Jack schrieb:


> Mein neues Baby  Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe bekommt es noch ein besseres Kabelmanagement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is das etwa der Jack, für den ich ihn jetzt halte?


----------



## diemilchmachts (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Wie lad ich denn hier meine Kiste hoch - tschuldigt bin neu hier 
michl


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



diemilchmachts schrieb:


> Wie lad ich denn hier meine Kiste hoch - tschuldigt bin neu hier
> michl



Na einfach wenn de nen Beitrag schreibst unten auswählen "Anhänge verwalten"


----------



## Jack (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



McZonk schrieb:


> Is das etwa der Jack, für den ich ihn jetzt halte?



Weiß nicht? Kommt darauf an für welchen du mich hälst... 


(P.S. Denke schon)


----------



## Maggats (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

mein neues altes schätzchen


athlon xp 2200+ @ 2250 mhz

Asus A7N8X-X

2+256 mb pc 3200 ram

Elsa Winner pci graka

4,3 GB hdd

baue gleich noch nen 120er lüfter drauf (der 80er macht nen höllenlärm)
ne geforce 5200 kommt rein
nochmal 512 mb ram.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hey, 'ne S3 Virge. Mit der habe ich auch angefangen  Fragt mich aber genau, welche das war.


----------



## rabit (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
sind ja einige nette PC´s hier im Forum.

So fang ich mal mit meinem Pc an.
Hoffe das es sich auch sehen lassen kann....


wie fügt man denn bilder ein hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoNo!se (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Auf "Antworten" und dann "Anhänge verwalten"


----------



## rabit (13. Januar 2008)

Danke NONOISE

So dritter versuch!


----------



## GoZoU (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Rofl....du gehst unten auf "Erweitert"----->"Anhänge verwalten"---->"Durchsuchen" und hochladen 

Das Bild fügst du dann mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein. Ich hoffe diesmal klappt es bei dir.

BTW brauchst du nicht immer einen neuen Post machen, hier gibt es nen Edit-Button. Bilder über 800 Pixel Breite, sollten glaub ich nur als Thumbnail ins Forum eingebunden werden, aber das ist ja automatisch der Fall wenn du es nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So ich denke es klappt.
Gruß an Timo an dieser stelle.

Also hab nun ein buntes Gerät, habe damit die Ruhe und Geduld um mein altes Gehäuse aufzumotzen...

Ach ja die komponenten

Board:   MSI P6nSLIFI
Grafik:   XFX 8800 GTX
CPU:     E6850  
RAM:    4GB (Ziel Vista) bestehend aus
           Corsair CM2X1024 mal 2
           Geil     CL4-4-4DDR2-800 1024MB mal2
Cooler:  Freezer Pro AC7
Storage: 820GB aus 2 Platten


----------



## rabit (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Thanks Gozu musste nur noch die pics komprimieren


----------



## sockednc (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wie dick soll denn die Plexi sein?
> Weil bei uns im Baumarkt gibst verschiedene "Stärken".
> 
> Also Modding-seiten gibst genug...z.B. http://modding-faq.de/
> ...


 
Danke, mach ich.
Ich hab bereits angefangen, eins erstmal zu lackieren.
Die Teile für meinen richtigen Mod kommen aber erst noch.
Ich hab Sie bei Caseking und Aquatuning bestellt.
Mal sehn, wenn ich Zeit finde, werd ich den Bau von drei CaseMods reinstellen und das Feedback abwarten .


----------



## diemilchmachts (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

The flying Lokus
Hatte viel Sachen rumliegen die ich nicht mehr brauchte und woll mir mal nen gut   belüfteten PC für evtl. Overl. zusammeneiern - das kam dabei raus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diemilchmachts (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Fr3@k - Danke!


----------



## mad-jo (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

mal wieder was von meinem kraftwerk..

die lasershow !!


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hey, 'ne S3 Virge. Mit der habe ich auch angefangen  Fragt mich aber genau, welche das war.



Nein, das ist 'ne Trio64, die Virge hatte 4MiB RAM oder 2MiB für Sockel.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



diemilchmachts schrieb:


> Fr3@k - Danke!



Kein problem! Helfe doch gerne


----------



## X_SXPS07 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ mad-jo 
sieht irgendwie lustig aus mit den lasern da drin  Machst du da auch "Nebel" rein oder sieht das nur so aus


----------



## Gus Quandt (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein Computer 

Sony DVD Brenner
550 W Netzteil
Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2
Intel Core 2 Due E4300
2mal 1GB JetRam 667MHz
3mal 160GB
Geforce 8600GTS
FireWire Karte
TV Karte ... und schnick schanck


----------



## xXRaKEtEXx (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

^^so da werd ich auch mal mein kleinen reinstellen
prozessor mainboard und arbeitsoeicher sollen bald ausgetaucht werden deshalb auch noch keine ordendliche kabelverlegung


----------



## Invain (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Und auf dem NT steht dick "Cable Management" 

Mich stört des allerdings net besonders. Wenn die Kabel den Luftstrom net allzu arg stören, kann ich mit Unordnung ne Weile leben. Mein PC war über 1 Jahr lang der reinste Saustall innen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein aktuelles Setup.

Und nein, ich tu kein Windows nutzen, mit dem Setup 

dit:
Und die initialisierung vom COnti.


----------



## tarnari (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So, hier mein PC, die zweite.
Auf Seite 8 ist mein altes Setup. Da noch mit 7900Gt, anderem CPU-Kühler und anderem Gehäuse.
Und stelle immer wieder fest, wieviel Spaß doch ein neues Gehäuse macht.
Mann kann es quasi richtig erforschen, durchforsten, untersuchen, gestalten, kennen lernen...
Falls ihr wisst, was ich meine 
Ich hab das ganze auch mal in den Lufstrom/Pfeile Thread gestellt, falls es jemanden interessiert.

Gruß an alle!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



tarnari schrieb:


> So, hier mein PC, die zweite.
> Auf Seite 8 ist mein altes Setup. Da noch mit 7900Gt, anderem CPU-Kühler und anderem Gehäuse.
> Und stelle immer wieder fest, wieviel Spaß doch ein neues Gehäuse macht.
> Mann kann es quasi richtig erforschen, durchforsten, untersuchen, gestalten, kennen lernen...
> ...



Oja ich weiß was du meinst

Ich kaufe mir rund 4 Gehäuse im Jahr
Weil ich immer was neues entdecken und ausprobieren will.

Zufällig will ich genau dein Gehäuse auch haben

Kannst du ma deine Erfahrungen über das gehäuse mir/uns mitteilen? Also ist es leise, gut verarbeitet usw. ...wäre echt nett

Hast du das mit Window oder ohne? Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden...


----------



## tarnari (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Kannst du ma deine Erfahrungen über das gehäuse mir/uns mitteilen? Also ist es leise, gut verarbeitet usw. ...wäre echt nett
> 
> Hast du das mit Window oder ohne? Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden...



Gerne mach ich das! Wird aber schwer fallen, mich kurz zu fassen.

Ich hab das Gehäuse vor ein paar Tagen gekauft. Der Langzeittest steht also noch aus  Aber ich traue mir wohl doch ein Voraburteil zu.

Ich habe für mich für dieses Gehäuse ganz bewusst und gezielt entschieden. Schon lange Zeit wollte ich mir ein neues zulegen. Wichtig war mir, es soll nicht zu groß aber geräumig sein. Für mich sehr wichtig war, dass ich hinter die Laufwerksblenden einen 120er Lüfter setzen kann. Und das auf Höhe der CPU und auch auf Höhe der Graka. Auch hinten wollte ich einen 120er haben. Ebenfalls sehr wichtig war, dass ich Kabel gut verlegen und vor allem verstecken kann.
All dies bietet dieses Gehäuse. Ich konnte es mir beim hiesigen Händler anschauen und habe gleich zu geschlagen. Mit Fenster hätte der Geizhals 20 mehr haben wollen und da hab ich mir gedacht "Mach ich lieber selbst!".
Das kommt aber später erst.

Also bis jetzt bin ich begeistert. Das Gehäuse besteht zwar aus Lochblech, hat aber dahinter einen Staubschutz. Finde ich sehr gut! Da kenn ich anderes. Bei mir laufen die Lüfter auch so leise, dass es eigentlich kaum einen Unterschied in der Lautstärke macht. Ein ganz kleines bißchen vielleicht. Die Temps profitieren bei mir Gegenzug dazu.
Viel Frischluft! Bereits vorinstalliert sind drei 120er. Einer mit blauen LEDs hinter der unteren Frontblende. Da war ich erst skeptisch, aber er fällt kaum auf wenn man von außen guckt. Es muss nicht alles bunt leuchten 
Die beiden anderen befinden sich hinten in der Rückwand und in der Seitenwand auf Höhe der Graka oder der CPU, wie man möchte.
Ich hab ihn rausgenommen.  Die Lüfter sind nicht super-silent. Aber mit Volt-Adaptern passt das. "120er"+"langsam drehen"="nahezu-supersilent"
Es gibt für meinen Geschmack genug Platz. 5 Festplatten, 4 optische Laufwerke. Die Festplattenhalterung ist vielleicht Geschmackssache. Ich habe gelesen, dass sie die Schwingungen auf das Gehäuse übertragen solle und klapperig sei. Nun ja, so ganz kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Da muss sich vielleicht jeder selbst ne Meinung bilden!
 Okay ich beeil mich Fr3@k.
Doe Kabel lassen sich super verstecken. Zumindest ist mir das glaibe ich ganz gut gelungen. Das Netzteil unten kommt ebenfalls der Kühlung zu Gute! Also alles in Allem: Für 70 ein Super-Gehäuse


----------



## tarnari (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Nachtrag: Man kann zwischen Rückwand und Mobo einen Lüfter einbauen. Was ich sehr interessant finde. Muss aber ein 80er sein mit 15mm Höhe. Hab ich nicht da. Wäre interessant zu wissen, was es bringt. Werds aber auf jeden Fall irgendwie testen!


----------



## xXRaKEtEXx (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Invain schrieb:


> Und auf dem NT steht dick "Cable Management"


 das steht drauf und is auch drinne aber nich draußen *g*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Cool danke,
du hast mich überzeugt^^
ich würde auch den Lüfter an der Seite abmachen...

Aber was mich stört ist warum ist bei son geilem Case der Innenraum nicht schwarz lackiert??

Finde ich echt schade...naja vielleicht kann ein Bekannter das ding lackieren^^
Weil ich finde wenn der Innerraum schwarz lackiert ist dann kommt es mit irgendwie räumlicher und edler vor...und die kabel lassen sich noch besser verstecken weil sie auch von einem schwarzen schlauch umhüllt sind.

Wie rumm hast du das netzteil eingebaut? mit lüfter oben oder unten?

Wenns geht würde ich den lüfter nach unten einbauen damit keine Verwirbelungen im Bereich der Graka entstehen.

Das mit den Vibrationen wegen den Festplatten habe ich auch gehört...aber genau um das zu verhindern sind die Fesplatten doch entkoppelt oder?

Edit: ok ich sehe gerade du hast das NT auch mit lüfter unten eingebaut


----------



## tarnari (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ja die Festplatten sind entkoppelt. Deswegen ich bin ganz zufrieden. Mir gefällts so. Die Schlitten sind halt aus Plastik. Das mag manchem aufstoßen. Bei mir auf jeden Fall sitzt es stramm.
Was den Luftstrom im Gehäuse angeht, guck mal im entsprechenden Thread nach. Habs grade eben reingestellt. Das Netzteil saugt von unten.

Und ob dus glaubst oder nicht, ich hab auch überlegt, das Gehäuse von innen matt schwarz zu lackieren


----------



## tarnari (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Tja, warst schneller. Ich schreib halt zu viel


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ja ich gucke mir gleich ma dein Fred an...aber schwarz von innen muss schon sein

ich muss mir nur noch überlegen wie ich dann weitermach....soll ich mir noch 1 oder 2 120mm lüfter dazubestellen (und evt. noch den 80x80x15 lüfter)?
Und wenn ja welche Farbe.....mein jetziges Gehäuse ist blauer als blau^^
Also fällt blau beleuchtet schonma weg.....grün sagt mir auch nicht zu...also entweder rot-beleuchtet oder schwarz......naja ma gucken.....hauptsache leise...


----------



## mad-jo (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> @ mad-jo
> sieht irgendwie lustig aus mit den lasern da drin  Machst du da auch "Nebel" rein oder sieht das nur so aus




aloa,

ne ne kein nebel..nur zigarettenrauch...für die pics...

gruß mad-jo


----------



## X_SXPS07 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Zigarettenrauch  

@Fr3ak: Ich hab bei mir im Moment zwar grün drin aber bei einem schwarzen Case würde ich rot nehmen, wegen dem Kontrast. Denk mal Schwarzlicht muss da nicht so sein, vor allem weil es halt nur bestimmte Teile anleuchtet (fluoreszierende)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ja ich habe mich inzwischen auch schon für rot entschieden


----------



## xG3n1uS (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also fangsch mal an:

_Der grüne PC:_​ 
*CPU:* Intel Celeron @ 500 Mhz
*CPU-Fan:*Just Cooler P-600
*Motherboard:* P2XLX/e Rev.B
*RAM:* 192MB Infineon
*Grafikkarte:* Hercules 3D Prophet 4000XT 32MB RAM 
*Festplatte:* Maxtor 12GB & Western Digital 2GB 
*optische Laufwerke:* Sony CD-R/RW CRX120E 4x/4x/24x
*Netzteil:* 230W MircoATX noName
*System:* IPCop
Bild 1 und 2​ 
_der zweite:_

*CPU:* AMD Athlon 2600+ @ 2,3GHz (Barton Kern)
*CPU-Fan: *Artic Cooling Copper Silent 3 
*Motherboard:* MSI K7N2 Delta2 Platinum
*RAM:* 1 GB DDRRAM Corsair ( PC3200 2.5-3-3-8 )
*Grafikkarte:* XFX 7600GT 
*Festplatte:* IDE --> Maxtor 160 & 300 GB / SATA --> Maxtor 300GB
*optische Laufwerke:* LG GSA-H58N
*Netzteil:* Delux Silent DLP-390A
*System: *WinXP Pro
Bild 3 und 4

_und der dritte:_

*CPU:* AMD Athlon 2400+ 
*CPU-Fan: *Artic Cooling Copper Silent 2L 
*Motherboard:* ASRock K7S8XE Rev.3 
*RAM:* 512MB Infinity PC-333
*Grafikkarte:* ATI Radeon 9600PRO 256MB
*Festplatte:* IBM 80GB
*optische Laufwerke:* Toschiba DVD-ROM
*Netzteil:* Platin Power ATX-420W PFC Low Noise
*System: *Suse Linux 9.2
Bild 5


----------



## diemilchmachts (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hi Ihr - warum sagt denn niemand etwas zu meinem "flying Lokus" ist er so übel?!


----------



## X_SXPS07 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sieht nicht schlecht aus, allerdings bisschen chaotisch (was mir gefällt  ). Hätte es aber etwas kleiner gemacht und vielleicht anderes Holz genommen

Zu n1uSxG3: Kleine Lichtshow bei den PCs, immer nach dem Motto: Alles schön bunt  Unter deinem Schreibtisch sieht es genauso aus wie bei mir


----------



## rabit (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hallo zusammen,

hatte auch lob/kritik erwartet.

::::..."vieleicht kommt ja noch was...:::


----------



## Marbus16 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich bin für eine neue Regel:

- complimentfishing verboten!


----------



## tj3011 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

soooo dann mache ich auch ma 
Die Bilder sind fast Aktuell nur der RAM wurde getausch anstatt den Kingston Hyper X (2*512MB/1*1Gb) sind nun die 2 1GB Riegel von OCZ Drinn an die ich sehr günstig ran gekommen bin 15


----------



## ultio (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Cooles Gehäuse, welches ist das/ von welcher Firma ?! Oder selbstgebaut?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



tj3011 schrieb:


> soooo dann mache ich auch ma
> Die Bilder sind fast Aktuell nur der RAM wurde getausch anstatt den Kingston Hyper X (2*512MB/1*1Gb) sind nun die 2 1GB Riegel von OCZ Drinn an die ich sehr günstig ran gekommen bin 15



Sieht das nur so aus oder is da ne richtig fette Staubschicht auf dem CPU-Kühler?

Ansonsten top


----------



## tj3011 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

das gehäuse heißt "Vampyer Gamer Case" 
und ja zu dem zeitpunkt war da viel staub drauf der aber mittlerweil ist der wieder weg (monatliche reinigung^^)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



tj3011 schrieb:


> das gehäuse heißt "Vampyer Gamer Case"
> und ja zu dem zeitpunkt war da viel staub drauf der aber mittlerweil ist der wieder weg (monatliche reinigung^^)



Soviel Staub sammelt sich in einem Monat bei dir an??


----------



## buzty (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

dann würd ich mir mal überlegen ob ich mir nit mal die mühe mach das zimmer aussenrum zu putzten


----------



## FutureTec-Moding-Speci (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hi an alle doch mit wakü + pelitier elementen ist es sehr wohl möglich das ganze system auf max. 21° zu kühlen auch im oc


----------



## FutureTec-Moding-Speci (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hey leute warum steht da bei mir
<<<<<<<<<  Schraubenverwechsler ????????


----------



## CrSt3r (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Schon mal was von ForenRanks gehört ?!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



FutureTec-Moding-Speci schrieb:


> hey leute warum steht da bei mir
> <<<<<<<<<  Schraubenverwechsler ????????



Weil dieses Forum gnadenlos die Wahrheit über jedem User offenbart


----------



## tj3011 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



buzty schrieb:


> dann würd ich mir mal überlegen ob ich mir nit mal die mühe mach das zimmer aussenrum zu putzten




das mache ich jede woch ka warum sich da immer so schnell staub ansetzt


----------



## Aribarambo (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hier mal meiner:

http://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0140zh9.jpg
http://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0147en1.jpg
http://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0150gc1.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Aribarambo schrieb:


> hier mal meiner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




??? Da ist nix xD  


Edit: ok jetzt sind links da^^


----------



## Aribarambo (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

musste auch lachen als ich meinen post so gesehen hab


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Kannste den CPU-Kühler nicht um 90° gedreht einbauen? Weil so entsteht ja schon nen komischer Luftstrom


----------



## Aribarambo (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

geht leider nicht  sonst hätt ich das direkt gemacht


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So gerade registriert...und dann will ich meine Kisten auch mal vorstellen:

davor hock ich immer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Logitech G15 (die auf dem Bild existiert nur noch in Einzelteilen, hab jetzt aber wieder eine!)
Logitech MX510 (muss ich mal langsam ersetzen die ist schon recht abgegriffen)
Lenovo 22" WS TFT
Samsung DVD-Brenner (rotes und blaues USB Kabel von beiden PCs zum umstecken dahinter... ich hab nicht mehr ein internes DVD Laufwerk hier!)
Inzwischen steht auch eine Externe iomega 500GB USB2 HDD auf dem Tisch ist aber noch nicht auf Bild gebannt.



mein Haupt Rechner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor
AMD A64 X2 3800+ momentan @ 2,74GHz
XFX 7950GT auch übertaktet, taugt aber nicht mehr für den großen TFT
ATI HD3870 kommt nächste woche rein dann passen die 3D Marks auch wieder ne weile...
2GB DDR Ram
3 SATA HDDs, 2 davon im Raid 0 (mit WinXP und Games Partitionen) 
insgesamt ca 750GB
Creative Audigy 2ZS
Enermax Liberty 500W
Zalman ZM-MFC1 (Lüftersteuerung)
viele Blaue Lüfter, eine Kathode als Unterbodenbeleuchtung, keine intern! 

mein zweit / notfall Rechner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AMD XP1700+
Voodoo3 3000 AGP (16MB Passiv + Retro Bonus  )
19zoll iiyama CRT (nicht auf Bild, ist nur größer...)
2x 160GB HDDs (als Netzwerklauferk freigegeben zum Daten auslagern die dann mal gebrannt werden sollen)
rotes USB kabel zum DVD Brenner aufm Tisch (wenn ich mal was wegbrennen will, sonst ist das blaue USB Kabel vom X2 3800+ drann.)
Logitech MX500
alte Logitech Tasta
viele Rote Lüfter und Kathoden... 
leider viel zu selten in Verwendung (notfall PC halt...)


Xbox 360



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht hab ich der 360 eine Wakü spendiert.
Sie ist am selben TFT und Boxensystem wie der PC drann.
Umgeschaltet wird per Knopfdruck, kein aufstehen und umstecken notwendig!!! 

Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man auch
- PDA: Dell X51v 
- Netgear 1GBit Router geht zu beiden PCs (beide GBit LAN, macht so ca 30MB die Sekunde wenn die HDs gut drauf sind) zu der Xbox und der 16MBit DSL Fritzbox im Wohnzimmer ^^
und Medusa 5.1 Headset Home Edition (hier wird auch der Sound zwischen Xbox und PC umgeschaltet!)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Teufel Concept E Magnum 5.1 System
(Subwoofer mit Unterboden Beleuchtung. Kathoden gehen mit Haupt PC an und aus! Hab extra ein Kabel gelötet um die 12Volt vom PC um den Tisch rum, da hinten hin, zu bekommen  )

- Zalman Reserator 1 V2 (das ist der schwarze Kühlturm da kommt die Hitze von der Xbox 360 Wakü raus! Sind 2,5 L Wasser und die Pumpe drinne, der Schlauch geht also direkt in die Xbox, werd aber noch ein paar Cape Cora's dazwischen hängen wenn das nächste mal das Wasser raus soll um die Kühlleistung zu steigern, läuft zwar einwandfrei wird nach paar stunden spielen aber schon gut Warm.)


Papas neuer PC zu Weihnachten (noch im Aufbau):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Acryl Case von Sunbeamtech (war übrigends ein Bausatz! einzelne Scheiben und unendlich viele Schrauben ca. 2 Stunden zusammengebaut nach Anleitung!)
AMD A64 3700+ (MEIN alter CPU! geht auch bis 2,74GHz, der neue ist genauso schnell halt DualCore, der hier ist Single Core, bringt in ebay 20 also Papa neuen PC drummerum gebaut *g*)
2x 512 MB Ram von MDT
0815 Mainboard mit AGP und viel PCI
0815 Tasta und Maus
und den selben TFT wie ich habe (er hatte den aber zuerst, ich hatte den nur günstig von nem Kumpel bekommen sonst würd ich jetzt noch vorm CRT sitzen...)

mein vater ist eher office user der brauchs nicht sooo aktuell, deswegen muss es aber nicht so ein hässlicher grauer Kasten sein!
Netzteil fehlt noch und Lüftersterung Zalman ZM-MFC1 bekommt das Teil auch noch eine rein, hat sich bei mir bewährt und sind 6 Lüfter drinne also brauch der das auch!

Einziger wirklicher Nachteil bei dem Acryl Gehäuse ist dass jedes mal wenn man an die Laufwerke will die rechte Seitenwand inkl. Mainboard abgeschraubt werden muss, sonst kommt man nicht an die Schrauben rechts von den Laufwerksschächten und man muss festschrauben weil sonst nicht genug halt da ist (keine schienen!).
Das Mainboard hätte man echt auf ne extra Platte schrauben sollen.
Aber sonst ist das Gehäuse wirklich gut durchdacht vonwegen Luftstrom usw. und sieht schon ohne beleuchtung wirkich gut aus!



Geplant:
- Decoderstation 3 von Teufel damit ich an der Xbox TOS Link verwenden kann und RICHTIGES 5.1 habe
- Ati HD3870 ist schon untwegs damit sollte es dem PC erstmal wieder gut gehen.
- mal ne neue Maus MX Revolution oder die neue von Raptor?
- zweite alte Logitech G15 weil die gerade am aussterben ist und ich die Tastatur LIEBE!
- 6 Cape Coras für die Xbox Wakü liegen schon hier, muss nur noch ne Gelegenheit haben die in den Kreislauf einzubauen, ist nicht so eilig denk mal ich wart bis das Wasser eh erneuert werden muss.
- MS Wireless Wheel für Forza 2 steht aufm wunschzettel für Geburtstag...
und das langt erstmal 
(mal gespannt bin ob hier auch irgendeiner liest oder ob nur Bilder gekuckt werden...)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ja ich habe auch den Text gelesen 

Bei dir siehst iwie gemütlich aus......sone Richtige Zocker-bude


----------



## CentaX (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Die HD3870 von Zero ist von mir 
Also, die die bald kommt...
Jetzt muss ich aber auch mal mein System hier niederpinseln 

Geschichte: Vor ca. 5 Monaten habe ich den Grundstein des neuen PCs gelegt. Eine Sapphire X1950 Pro mit 512 mb 
Der PC war höllisch laut. P4 mit Boxed- Kühler, noch Fragen?

Also, erstmal die Daten des (alten!) PCs:

19'' TFT
P4 550 3,4 GHz
MSI MS-7046
Leadtek Winfast 6600 (nichtmal ne GT :roll: )
...verpackt in einem mATX Gehäuse, das sogar fast zu klein fürs Mainboard war (man musste die HDD rausnehmen, ums Mainboard rauszukriegen -.- und das Mainboard konnte rechts gar nicht festgeschraubt werden weil da keine Halterungen waren... >.<

Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja.
Dann die X1950 Pro mit 512 mb.
Nichts als Ärger mit dem Teil gehabt^^
Einmal in GTA SA unglaubliche bildfehler gehabt, nachm Neustart auch.
Also, ausgebaut. Alte 6600 rein. Dann nochmal raus und die X1950 Pro wieder rein - ein letzter Test. Und sie ging wieder 

Also gut, so weit die Emotionen von meinem alten PC (der inzwischen Vadder allein gehört^^

Dann irgendwann ende November/Anfang Dezember aus meinen Eltern geld geredet^^

Brenner hatte ich als erstes (Samsung SH-203N mit Lightscribe!), hab schnell zugeschlagen bevor er weg ist (27 + Versand aus Österreich. Nächstes Angebot war >35^^
Die Version ohne Lightscribe kostete auch so um die 30 

Gut, als zweites hatte den RAM. Alle sagten, er sollte teurer werden in der nächsten zeit 
Also, für 28 pro Modul 4 Stück gekauft. TakeMS DDR2-800.
Bis ich ihn hatte, kostete er 21 >.<
Naja, wurscht, war trotzdem saubillig. Inzwischen kostet er 15 xD

Dann die restlichen Sachen:

Gigabyte P35-DS3P (entscheidung in letzter Sekunde getroffen, vorher wollt ichs DS3^^)
E4500
Samsung HD501LJ
A+ Windtunnel (ein Haufen schrott... sieht aber gut aus... inzwischen eine Lüfter- LED kaputt, Anschaltknopf hängt oft unten und HDDs rattern)
Xigmatek HDT-S1283
       + Nanoxia FX12-2000
be quiet! Straight Power 500 Watt (weise Entscheidung, wollte vorher 400 oder 450 Watt...)
Und noch was geiles: Ne G9 zu meiner G15 
In anbetracht der Tatsache das mir meine Eltern eh nur alle 1-2 Jahre erlauben ne neue Maus zu kaufen ne geile Sache 
...Und noch eins: Asus VW222U, ein endgeiler 22''^^

Donnerstag: Das Paket von Caseking kam.
Zwei Tage später: Versandbestätigung seitens Hardwareversand.
Montag: Freund kam, um beim Zusammenbau helfend zu sein (hab vorher nur ne GraKa eingebaut xD)
Kein Paket, irgendwann ging er wieder^^
Dienstag: Freund kam wieder.
Zettel im Briefkasten, Paket ist gegenüber abgegeben worden.
Geil, rübergestürmt und...! Keiner zu hause. 
Also, ne halbe stunde was gezoggt und wieder rüber 
Und dann war auch jemand da^^

Nach ein paar Stunden sah's so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjo, die ersten Gehversuche meines Systems 
Wärs n Kind gewesen wärs gehörig auf die Fre**e geflogen, PC lief, aber kein Bild aufm Monitor 
Naja, irgendwann musste der Freund gehen^^ (btw, ist Timo, auch hier angemeldet unter dem Namen^^)

Dann hab ich das Teil iwann zum laufen überredet (schonmal soviel: GraKa spann, gab nur alle 10 versuche ein vga- signal aus -.-)
Ungefähr 5300 Punkte im 3DMark.
Prozi bis auf 3,15 GHz übertaktet, inzwischen auf 3 GHz.

Gut.
Dann irgendwann hats mir mit der GraKa gelangt...
Der Shop hatte ne HD3870 im Angebot, also geschrieben und um Austausch gebeten...
Das war am 26., dann sind wir am 27. erstmal en paar Tage weggefahren.
Als wir wieder da waren, hatten sie keine HD3870 mehr... Freeway- Aufkleber für die Post haben sie aber geschickt.
Hab mir dann einfach ne 2900 Pro gekauft - einmalig in P/L 
Bilder usw. siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=8426
Die X1950 Pro zurück...
9000 Punkte ohne OC, 10000 @ XT und 10500 @750/1000

Jo, vor ein paar Tagen Anruf bekommen - sie hätten ne HD3870^^
Also einfach 82 raufgezahlt...
Ist übrigens die Powercolor PCS Variante mit ZEROtherm GX810 Kühler 
Die hat Zero für 185 inkl. bekommen... Freundschaftspreis, wir kennen uns seit über 2 Jahren 
Und am Tag danach beim Sidewinder Gewinnspiel gewonnen, das waren die Besten 2 Tage in den letzten Jahren 

Ich zähls nochmal auf:

Core 2 Duo @ 3GHz
          +Xigmatek HDT-S1283 + Nanoxia Lüfter
4 GB TakeMS DDR2-800 + Revoltec Heatspreader
Sapphire Radeon HD2900 Pro 256 bit
A+ Windtunnel
be quiet! Straight Power 500 Watt
Samsung SH-203N
Samsung HD501LJ
Asus VW222U
Logitech G15
Logitech G9

==> 10500 Punkte im 3Dquark06




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bitte um Entschuldigung dafür, dass ich hier tausende Geschichten erzählt hab, bin halt sehr gesprächig 

BTW: Wer mich nen Geldschei*er nennt...
Ich bin 14 und hab für ALLES grademal 266 von den Eltern bekommen, von denen ich 50 zurückzahlen muss, wenn ich in Französisch auf ner 4 bleibe und alles zurückzahlen muss wenn ich auf ne 5 abrutsche (was wahrscheinlich der Fall ist  )


----------



## Overlocked (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein Pc: Ist ziemlich schlicht aber powerfull XD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@CentaX 

Du hast nur 10500 Punkte im 3dmurks?

Mein E4500 läuft auch mit 3Ghz und zusammen mit ner 8800GTS 320Mb @ 640/1500/960Mhz und 2Gig RAM habe ich (Unter Vista) 10900....du hast sogar 2gig RAM mehr als ich....ist die 2900Pro wirklich schlechter als meine Graka?


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Overlocked also ich erkenn da fast garnix...

CentaX hau mal nochn Bild vom fertigen Aufbau drunter 

und thx @ Fr3@k fürs lesen ;P


----------



## r3z0r (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Neuer PC wurde gestern zusammen gebaut 


Ich warte noch auf meine Casekinglieferung, dann kommen Lüfter und nen anständiger Kühler drauf. Ach ja die Kabel werden dann auch richtig verlegt


----------



## CentaX (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ Zero:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Fr3@k: Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen... benchst du unter 1280x1024? Wenn ja ==> ok^^
Aber n Kumbel mit 8800GTS/640 macht unter XP mit 1024x768 gradmal 10300 Punkte...
In 1280x1020 wärens ungefähr 9100-9200 Punkte... (Hab ich in nem Vergleich gelesen)
Und er hat dazu nen E6750 und beim Bench 2 GB RAM gehabt (inzwischen 4 GB^^)


----------



## abstrakt (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@centax: war das ergebnis deines kumpels ohne oc? dann kann das mit dem ergebnis sehr gut hinhauen. erst nach dem oc kommt man an die 12000er Marke ran.


----------



## CentaX (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Kumpel übertaktet nicht 
Ohne übertakten hat meine Karte auch nur ungefähr 9000 Punkte...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



CentaX schrieb:


> @Fr3@k: Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen... benchst du unter 1280x1024? Wenn ja ==> ok^^
> Aber n Kumbel mit 8800GTS/640 macht unter XP mit 1024x768 gradmal 10300 Punkte...
> In 1280x1020 wärens ungefähr 9100-9200 Punkte... (Hab ich in nem Vergleich gelesen)
> Und er hat dazu nen E6750 und beim Bench 2 GB RAM gehabt (inzwischen 4 GB^^)





Ich benche natürlich @default....und das ist nunmal 1280x1024


----------



## Overlocked (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Overlocked also ich erkenn da fast garnix...
> 
> CentaX hau mal nochn Bild vom fertigen Aufbau drunter
> 
> und thx @ Fr3@k fürs lesen ;P



OK... ich mach schonXD


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



r3z0r schrieb:


> Neuer PC wurde gestern zusammen gebaut
> 
> 
> Ich warte noch auf meine Casekinglieferung, dann kommen Lüfter und nen anständiger Kühler drauf. Ach ja die Kabel werden dann auch richtig verlegt



Du hast deine Rückwand schwarz lackieren lassen oder selbst Hand angelegt?


----------



## sockednc (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Du hast deine Rückwand schwarz lackieren lassen oder selbst Hand angelegt?


 

Ja hat er.
Siehe link http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=8325


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein aktueller x64 PC; den ich als Mediacenter nutze, momentan.


----------



## Overlocked (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mein aktueller x64 PC; den ich als Mediacenter nutze, momentan.


Wie viele PC hast du Stefan Payne? Und wie bist dieses auf dieses Foto gekommen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Wie viele PC hast du Stefan Payne? Und wie bist dieses auf dieses Foto gekommen?



Aktuell 1 PC in Betrieb (den S754 K8), einen fast Betriebsbereit (der Dual P3, muss nur noch 'ne Platte und GraKa einbauen ) und eben den MAC...

dit:
Doof ist, das ich 'ne 6800GT auf dem Rechner liegen hab


----------



## M. Polle (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Nun, dann will ich hier auch mal meinen Rechenknecht reinstellen:

AMD 64 X2 3800+ @2.75GHz
X1800XT 512MB
MSI RD 480 Neo2 
2048 MB DDR 400 CL 2-3-3-6
250GB Maxtor
Hiper PS-XP-580 BL Modular Type R SLI-Edition - 580 Watt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

so dann werd ich mal mein rechner hier vorstellen ist zwar nicht der allerbeste aber läuft einwandfrei.
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300@2800MHz (400MHz FSB)
Asus P5N32-E SLI PLUS 
4x1GB GEIL DDR2 800
Sparkle Geforce 8800GTS G80 320MB
GPU 620 MHZ Schaders 1435 Ram 980 DDR
1x300GB, 1x250GB 1x120GB und einmal extern 500GB alles von Maxtor
Nen Samsung Writemaster 18xDVD
Levicom 450 Watt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M. Polle (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hey, du hast mein Gehäuse geklaut


----------



## skyw8lk3r (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

nein das glaub ich nich...ich hab die kleinere version


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich benche natürlich @default....und das ist nunmal 1280x1024



Update: jetzt habe ich die Graka nochmehr geoced...ich glaub solangsam stößt sie an ihre Grenzen^^ 

Sie taktet jetzt mit 680/1650/1000Mhz und damit erreiche ich 11289 Punkte...damit setze ich mich noch weiter von deiner 2900Pro @ Über Xt ab

Da soll doch nochma einer sagen die 8800GTS 320Mb wäre Müll...

Wenn ein besserer CPU-Kühler da ist werde ich dem e4500 noch ein bisschen Dampf machen.....bis jezt reichen auch die 3Ghz. Wenn ich sein Maximaltakt herausgefunden habe mache ich mich an den Speicher


Edit: @topic 

Bald setze ich mein PC auch hier rein, aber erstma muss mein neues Gehäuse eintreffen, das erstma schwarz lackiert werden muss (von innen).


----------



## sockednc (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

*So,*
*jetzt stell ich mal mein aktuelles Baby rein. Hab ein paar kleine  Veränderung gemacht, wie z.B.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Auf den Bildern sieht es so aus als ob Die Lüfter blau wären. Sind sie aber nicht. Sind Silber und leuchten Weiß/Silber.*

*Oben in den Deckel soll auch noch ein 120mm Lüfter verbaut werden (Bild 2).*


*System:*

*CPU: AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+*
*Board: ASUS M2n32-SLI Deluxe*
*Speicher: OCZ DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 Kit*
*(OCZ2FX800C42GK,FlexXLC Edition)*
*Graka: Zotac 8800 GTS 512MB G92*
*WaKü: Innovatek PREMIUM XX Starter* *ohne Radi gekauft*


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein aktueller GamePC, neues Board, neue CPU


----------



## Honk53 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier ist mein PC^^ 
Ich habe mein Gehäuse aus langeweile ein wenig "gemoddet"^^
Naja mir gefällts gut


----------



## The Doc (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## culli1983 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier mal wieder mein Armor! Ich habe den Innenraum etwas aufgeräümt und lackiert! 
Bastle gerade an einer Blende für die Kabel,werde auch noch ein paar blaue Kaltlich Kathoden,schwarze Sata Kabel und einen Aerocool Turbrine Fan für die Rückwand einbauen!(schon bestellt)

@Krick Krack danke für die coole Idee mit der Entkopplung,habs dir gleich mal nachgemacht
@Honk53 verschteke doch deine Kathoden etwas besser!

Habe auch mal  vorher nacher Bilder angehängt, glaub man siehts!


----------



## Honk53 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@culli1983 ok ich kanns ja mal probieren bloß wo?^^


----------



## culli1983 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hinter der mittleren Strebe, dann leuchtet sie auch ins Innere rein!


----------



## Honk53 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ok daran habe ich noch gar net gedacht^^ danke schön^^


----------



## Mantiso90 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein Rechenknecht^^

Heute mal wieder bisschen entstaubt


----------



## ant (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hallo. mein system












Die Bilder sind mit dem Handy aufgeommen worden, und leider von schlechter Qualität


----------



## myvendetta (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

so, ich mach auch mal mit...

Spiele PC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nicht aufgeräumt, bekomme demnächst ein neues Gehäuse, wenn ich mich entschieden hab...

Daten siehe Signatur.

Laptop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daten:

- Core 2 Duo T7250 2x 2.0 Ghz
- 2048MB DDR2 667
- 250GB HDD
- 512MB NVIDIA 8600GT

Media PC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fotos von innen Folgen, läuft nur grade der Film.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daten:

- AMD Athlon 2,4Ghz (Sockel A)
- 2GB DDR400 (4x512)
- ATI Radeon 7000 256MB Passive
- 250GB HDD
- TV-Karte

ich weiß, sehr alte komponenten, rennt aber wie ne 1 und braucht kaum
kühlung. 720p sind auch kein problem. mehr macht der fernseher eh nicht mit.

zum gehäuse noch ne kleine bemerkung. hatte mir das auf empfehlung der
pcgh gekauft, etwas blind allerdings, so steht nähmlich im magazin, dass in
der ca. 90euro variiante das display schon intergriert wäre.
==> siehe pcgh 10/2007 seite 99


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

update zu post #817

Papas neuer PC fertig zusammengebaut und in Betrieb!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Da fehlen immer noch die Staubfilter sonst kannste wöchentlich putzen xD


----------



## X_SXPS07 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich glaub Staubfilter sehen in dem Case nicht so toll aus


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

och da darf papa putzen das juckt mich net ;P


----------



## M.Schicht (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mahlzeit. Dann will ich mein Baby mal präsentieren ^^

Den Grundrechner habe ich mir im April gekauft. Endlich reichte es für eine G80-Karte. Bei dieser habe ich das Grafikkarten-Bios per niBiTor v3.4 und nvFlash v5.38 geflasht auf 680Mhz Chiptakt und 2070 Mhz Ramtakt. Außerdem habe ich den Lüfter ein wenig getuned. Dann das Gehäuse mit mattschwarzem Autolack bearbeitet, etwas Riffelblechfolie integriert und mir einige Zeit gelassen, für ein echt pingeliges Kabelmanagement. Alle Gehäuselüfter sind Silent-Eagles mit LEDs. Unten und oben hinterm Fenster sind jeweils 2 blaue und 2 UV-Kathoden angebracht. Die Schalter dafür habe ich in eine schwarze Laufwerksblende eingelassen. Das Fenster war ne Heidenarbeit mit einigen Tücken. Z.B. wurde das Plexiglas von der Reibungshitze der Stichsäge unmittelbar nach dem Schnitt wieder verschweißt. Das heißt: Sägen, warten, sägen, brechen, feilen, feilen, feilen. Aber das war's wert. Am Ende noch schönen Chrom-Kantenschutz auf die Fenster-Ränder und fertig! Mehr Infos und Bilder unter sysprofile.de


----------



## mad-jo (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ei m.schicht,

die graka ist der hammer !!
klar der rechner auch..aber die graka..genial..


----------



## Honk53 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



mad-jo schrieb:


> ei m.schicht,
> 
> die graka ist der hammer !!
> klar der rechner auch..aber die graka..genial..





Die graka is ja mal wirklich voll cool


----------



## Razzor (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier mal mein Knecht


----------



## GoZoU (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Gibts die Bilder auch größer?


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Willy Thunder (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein Case^^

von Vorne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diemilchmachts (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Sieht nicht schlecht aus, allerdings bisschen chaotisch (was mir gefällt  ). Hätte es aber etwas kleiner gemacht und vielleicht anderes Holz genommen
> 
> Zu n1uSxG3: Kleine Lichtshow bei den PCs, immer nach dem Motto: Alles schön bunt  Unter deinem Schreibtisch sieht es genauso aus wie bei mir



Danke für deine Meinung.... - sagte je das das ganze Teil nur aus Müll(der letzte Sch...) besteht - Lokus eben - die größe ist wegen Kühlung(evtl. an Radiator etc. gedenkt...keine Kohle dafür) ..aber dafür kann er fliegen.... echt!!Ne chaotische Kiste eben !-
Hab aber wenn mein Bike wieder zum Freeride läuft eine neue in Planung und diesmal professionell!
O.k Danke für deine Meinung


----------



## M.Schicht (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



mad-jo schrieb:


> ei m.schicht,
> 
> die graka ist der hammer !!
> klar der rechner auch..aber die graka..genial..





Honk53 schrieb:


> Die graka is ja mal wirklich voll cool



Danke, danke. War auch ne Menge Arbeit. Aber bei DER Übertaktung brauchte ich Zusatzkühlung ^^


Apropos: Die Graka steht übrigens zum Verkauf. Die is so schnell, wie ne 8800GT (680/2070 per BIOS-Mod, also permanent) und natürlich ein handgefertigtes Unikat. Bei mir flattert morgen eine 3870x2 ins Haus ^^


----------



## Honk53 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

naja ich würde se ja kaufen aber ich habe mir ja erst ne 8800gts gekauft also bin ich jetz im moment ein wenig knapp bei kasse^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



M.Schicht schrieb:


> Danke, danke. War auch ne Menge Arbeit. Aber bei DER Übertaktung brauchte ich Zusatzkühlung ^^
> 
> 
> Apropos: Die Graka steht übrigens zum Verkauf. Die is so schnell, wie ne 8800GT (680/2070 per BIOS-Mod, also permanent) und natürlich ein handgefertigtes Unikat. Bei mir flattert morgen eine 3870x2 ins Haus ^^



Ich glaube nicht das sie an die 8800GT rankommt


----------



## M.Schicht (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Dann kuck dir mal meine Taktraten und Benchmarks auf Sysprofile.de an. Ich würde schon sagen, dass sie mit der GT mithalten kann. Mein Chiptakt ist über Ultra-Niveau. Deswegen auch die zusätzliche Kühlung.


----------



## Mr.Speed (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ willy Thunder

 dein Lian Li ist sehr schön und beachtlich das du da ein tripple untergebracht hast.
Schaut sehr gut aus.


----------



## Willy Thunder (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Mr.Speed schrieb:


> @ willy Thunder
> 
> dein Lian Li ist sehr schön und beachtlich das du da ein tripple untergebracht hast.
> Schaut sehr gut aus.



THX vielmals

War auch ne unglaubliche Arbeit 

Zum schluss ist alles gut gegange, aber habe nur noch milimeter zwischen Radi und Board, habe zuerst Board einbauen müssen und die Anschlüsse anschliessen (Frontpannel), da dies später nicht mehr möglich wäre. Die Kabel habe ich leider nicht so Optimal versteckt bekommen, leider Sind die Kabel am BeQuiet 70cm lang


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ok dann setzt ich mein Liebling auch ma rein

Der Innenraum wird die Woche noch Schwarz lackiert, ein neuer CPU-Kühler kommt rein und noch ein bisschen Schnickschnack

(Sorry wegen der Quali, habe nur ne Handycam)


----------



## Tobias12 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hiho,

Mein System:
Prozessor: Intel e6850 2x 3 GHz @ 3,45 GHz
Graka: 2x Sparkle 8800GTS mit je 640 MB
Mainboard: Asus P5N32-E SLI
Netzteil: 600Watt Aurora von Super Flower (modulares)
Ram: 2x 1GB Corsair XMS2
Bildschirm: Samsung Syncmaster 2038BW
Sound: 5.1 von Tevion
Festplatte: 1x 250GB Maxtor, 1x 250GB Samsung, 1x 80GB Samsung 
Frontpanel: von Super Flower
Gehäuse: Termaltake Armor (Stahl-Version)
Sonstiges: 2 Kaltlichtkathoden, DVD Combo Laufwerk und DVD Rom Laufwerk


----------



## Honk53 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

so ich habe mein n bissel wieder "gemoddet" pics kommen dann morgen^^
@Fr3@k naja n bissel viel kabelsalat ge^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Honk53 schrieb:


> so ich habe mein n bissel wieder "gemoddet" pics kommen dann morgen^^
> @Fr3@k naja n bissel viel kabelsalat ge^^



Meinst du im PC oder außen? 


Nene....also innen is schon ken Kabelsalat, ist ein dicker strang den ich in die Halterung des CM690 gemacht habe.
Wenn von innen lackiert wird (was diese woche hoffenlich erledigt wird^^) , dann werden die kabel auch gut versteckt.


----------



## Honk53 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

naja beides^^


----------



## Honk53 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Honk53 schrieb:


> so ich habe mein n bissel wieder "gemoddet" pics kommen dann morgen^^


wie gesagt kommen hier die pics^^


----------



## sockednc (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Tobias12 schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> Mein System:
> Prozessor: Intel e6850 2x 3 GHz @ 3,45 GHz
> ...


 

Sag mal, ich hab bei dir das Netzteil von Super Flower gesehen.

Wie ist es eigentlich?  ...Laut?   ..Leise?   ...Qualität?  ...vergeichbar etwa mit BeQuiet oder anderen bekannten Herstellern?

Gib doch mal ein Test oder so ab. Würd mich echt interessieren.


----------



## Tobias12 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



sockednc schrieb:


> Sag mal, ich hab bei dir das Netzteil von Super Flower gesehen.
> 
> Wie ist es eigentlich? ...Laut? ..Leise? ...Qualität? ...vergeichbar etwa mit BeQuiet oder anderen bekannten Herstellern?
> 
> Gib doch mal ein Test oder so ab. Würd mich echt interessieren.


 

Nunja, also von der lautstärke isses nicht gerade das beste, also schon hörbar. wenns komplett still ist hört man es immer, sobald musik o. ä. an ist hört man nix mehr, wie bei mir^^ nunja bei mir iste der PC ja auch direkt neber mir auf gleicher höhe. ich wette wenn es weiter unten steht ist es nochmal etwas leiser

aber von der Qualität her 1a, aber so richtig! bei meinem system, wegen der 2 grakas, muss des einiges schaffen^^ es läuft trotzdem sehr stabil und wird durch nen 14cm lüfter gekühlt. angeblich soll es auch bis zu 650 watt leisten. (hab ich nur gelesen, und testen kA wie, sry) 
die Kabel sind auch sehr gut verarbeitet und da wo man sie am netzteil dran macht leuchtet es. (siehe Bild^^) davon sind auch reichlich da, im bild sieht man ich habe nur 4 von 6 plätzen belegt^^ ich mein dafür stehen die aber auch unter vollast^^
ja und in meinem system herscht kaum kabelsalat. dank des modularen netzteils. also ich werde mir ab sofort nur noch modulare kaufen, da steht fest.

also mit anderen herstellern vergleichen, kann ich nicht wirklich, weil ich auch erst 15 jahre alt bin und noch nicht viele rechner hatte^^ sry da kann ich dir nicht helfen. aber bei K&M gibt 11 bewertungen, und da kannst du dich ja auch noch informieren^^ dort kostet es knappe 90! und das finde ich wenig für diese leistung!
http://www.kmelektronik.de/ 
dort einfach bei netzteile und dann 600 watt, dann bei hersteller Superflower
dort steht zwar geringste gereuschentwicklung, nun ja laut ist es nicht, aber man hört es. ich mein bei mir sind jetzt auch noch andere lüfter dabei, also 100%ig richtig ist meine angabe auch nicht^^. hab des noch nie einzeln an gehabt.


also ich kann es nur empfehelen!

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sockednc (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ja,
du konntest mir helfen.

Danke dir und mach weiter so. (Wenn du selbst dein Rechner so gebaut hast - TOP! für einen 15 Jährigen.)


----------



## chief_jone (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Bin bald 16 und hab schon mehrere PC's selber gebaut...
also so schwer is das für einen 15-jährigen nicht...


----------



## Tobias12 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

danke, das freut mich sehr, dass ich dir helfen konnte 
hab mich sehr gut informiert was ich mir kaufe, von daher gebe ich gerne infos weiter  habe auch erst bewertungen und tests gelsen bevor ich mich für die richtige graka usw entschied ^^

nunja selber gebaut ist der net, hab mir den bei iBUYPOWER zusammengestellt, weils dort 1. 10% rabatt gab und 2. gute auswahl an bauteilen gab. außerdem ist es dort auch ohne rabatt schon billiger gewesen als bei einigen anderen^^
als der PC kam habe ich ihn zwar selber noch ein bissl aufgerüstet mit 2 festplatten und nochn lüfter und das kabelmanagement ein bissl optimiert, aber mehr nicht  sry xD
der nächste rechner wird aber selbst gebaut  macht sau fun da rum zu basteln 

naja schön das ich dir helfen konnte
nur eine frage noch, die mich interessiert:^^
wirst du dir so ein netzteil kaufen??? oder nur wahrscheinlich? oder gar nicht


----------



## CentaX (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



chief_jone schrieb:


> ...
> also so schwer is das für einen 15-jährigen nicht...



Dito, bin erst 14 und habs auch geschafft^^


----------



## mad-jo (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



CentaX schrieb:


> Dito, bin erst 14 und habs auch geschafft^^



uff ich bin 36 un kanns immernoch..lol..hahahahah


----------



## sockednc (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Tobias12 schrieb:


> danke, das freut mich sehr, dass ich dir helfen konnte
> hab mich sehr gut informiert was ich mir kaufe, von daher gebe ich gerne infos weiter  habe auch erst bewertungen und tests gelsen bevor ich mich für die richtige graka usw entschied ^^
> 
> nunja selber gebaut ist der net, hab mir den bei iBUYPOWER zusammengestellt, weils dort 1. 10% rabatt gab und 2. gute auswahl an bauteilen gab. außerdem ist es dort auch ohne rabatt schon billiger gewesen als bei einigen anderen^^
> ...


 


Naja, so ganz bin ich nicht vom Netzteil Überzeugt. Ich werde es mir mal in der Realität (im Laden) auspacken und testen. Mal sehn ob mein alter Chef zeit für mich hat.

@an Alle:
Ok, ich glaub ich hab's kapiert. Die Jugend wird immer frühreifer. 14,15 und bald 16.
Haben wir hier noch einen 12 und 13 jährigen...
...dann wärs komplett... LOL 
Ich muss sagen im euren alter hab ich mich eher auf was anderes konzentriert. Fussball, Mädchen...und andere nicht so legale sachen
Computer kam erst ab ende 15 (aber auch nur spielen zwischendurch - keine Hardware - war ja auch nicht so der Hit - eher Playstation 1 oder N64).

MfG


----------



## drufnuf (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

so, hallo erstmal, bin neu in diesem Forum! Hab den Thread gesehn und dachte mir ich stell hier auch mal ein paar pics von meinem Rechenknecht rein!

Erstmal was über meinen PC:

Mainboard: K9N-Neo V2
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
GPU: Colorful 8800 GTS 512M
Ram: Corsair XMS-2 PC6400 2048MB
HDD: Samsung SP-2504C
WinTV-HVR 3000
Gehäuse: Aerocool AeroEngine Jr.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



sockednc schrieb:


> Naja, so ganz bin ich nicht vom Netzteil Überzeugt. Ich werde es mir mal in der Realität (im Laden) auspacken und testen. Mal sehn ob mein alter Chef zeit für mich hat.
> 
> @an Alle:
> Ok, ich glaub ich hab's kapiert. Die Jugend wird immer frühreifer. 14,15 und bald 16.
> ...



Ich bin auch 16.
Ich muss sagen das geilste was es gibt ist Hardware auspacken und einbauen.


----------



## CentaX (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 16.
> Ich muss sagen das geilste was es gibt ist Hardware auspacken und einbauen.



Jop...
Ich fand das einfach endgeil, auch wenn meine GraKa die Perfektion zerstört hat... Nur sporadisch ein VGA- Signal... Ist ja klar was man als erstes denkt, man hat nen Fehler gemacht...
Inzwischen ist auch der Störenfried entfernt...
Ich finds schade, dass man sowas so schnell nicht wieder erlebt...
Ich mein, wenn man einmal ein ordentliches System hat rüstet man das lieber auf statt irgendwann ein komplett neues System zusammenzustellen...
(PS: Ich bin im SchuelerVZ in einer Gruppe 'Leute, die Sätze mit 3 Punkten beenden...'  )
Ich finds vorallem lustig, sich für wenig Geld selber ein System zusammen zu bauen... Und wenn dann jemand kommt, dem man seine GraKa anbietet (X1950 Pro damals) und der nur 'zu schlecht' sagt, ist das lustig... 1000 will er ausgeben... Als ich ihm gefragt hab, ob mein Freund und ich ihm beim zusammenbauen helfen sollen, kam das:
'Bauen? Ich kauf fertig! '
Das man darauf noch stolz sein kann, der Typ hat nen 1800 Laptop mit ner 7600 GO!, 1GB RAM und irgendein nicht allzu guter Prozessor...
Naja auf jeden Fall isses geil, mit seinem kleinem, liebevoll selber gebautem System einen 3000 Asus Laptop mit 2x7900GTX GO! und 2GB RAM richtig fertigzumachen^^
PS: Ich verstehe eh nicht wieso sich in letzter Zeit so viel in meinem Umfeld nen Laptop kaufen... -.- Ich kenn aber nur einen der von nem Laptop auf nen richtigen PC umgestiegen ist...


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

weil Laptops gerade IN sind...


----------



## sockednc (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

...und weil sie verdammt preiswert geworden sind.
Für Unterwegs zum arbeiten, Filme, Musik, Office, internet, chat, usw...die ideale Lösung und das ab 400.
Besser gehts nicht.
Wer sich allerdings einen Laptop holt um zuhause damit zu Zocken...
...naja, da brauch ich jetzt nichts mehr sagen, oder...


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Die Dinger gibts (vom EEE PC abgesehen, der nen besser Lerncomputer ist) ab 350 scho


----------



## herde (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein PC!! 

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3,5 GHz
Grafikkarte: Sparkle Geforce 8800 GTS 640 MB
Motherboard: GigaByte 965P-DS3
Speicher: MDT 2 GB DDR2 800 @440 Mhz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Die Dinger gibts (vom EEE PC abgesehen, der nen besser Lerncomputer ist) ab 350 scho



Ja aber um damit zu SPIELEN? Und dann noch denken sie könnten mit der Spieleleistung angeben 
So find ich Laptops auch okay, sind bloß zu teuer... Angesichts der Leistung sollten sie noch weniger kosten :|


----------



## darksplinter (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

also wenn ich mir einen laptop kaufen würde dann diesen hier:
http://www.apple.com/de/macbookair/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0jIpSCndtw


----------



## drufnuf (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

kleines Update: CPU-Kühler Scythe Ninja Plus Rev. B

Mann war das ne Heidenarbeit das ding in mein rechner reinzukloppen! Musste sogar die komplette Plexiglasscheibe drehen, ansonsten wär der scythe mit meinem gehäuselüfter kollidiert!
Dafür is mein prozi bei vollast jetzt um 10 Grad kälter (laut SpeedFan) Sind diese Angaben überhaupt zuverlässig?


----------



## Mr.Speed (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Herde

 was täpst du da in dein Gehäuse den rum, Mensch


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich mach erst wieder nen Bild, wenn die Graka passiv gekühlt is, vorher stört ein Lüfterkabel die Perfektheit 

Ich schau mich mal um, wos den Accellero S1 günstig gibt


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

*@Rest: Bitte Gespräche über Laptops in dem entsprechenden Thread *

@Topic: Wenn mein neuer Plexi PC endlich fertig ist, dann kommen von dem auch noch nen paar Bilder rein


----------



## sockednc (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



drufnuf schrieb:


> kleines Update: CPU-Kühler Scythe Ninja Plus Rev. B
> 
> *Mann war das ne Heidenarbeit das ding in mein rechner reinzukloppen*! Musste...
> 
> Dafür is mein prozi bei vollast jetzt um 10 Grad kälter (*laut SpeedFan*) *Sind diese Angaben überhaupt zuverlässig?*


 


Ich hoffe du hast einen Vorschlaghammer genommen.


Im ernst...ich weis nicht was dir SpeedFan anzeigt aber vergleich doch mal mit Everest Ultimate.
Everest zeigte mir Gefühlsmäßig immer das richtige an.

Aber vieleicht gib es hier jemanden, der sich damit besser auskennt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So hier mein PC nochma (innen frisch lackiert)


In ein paar Tagen kommen nochma Bilder-Updates weil ein Scythe Mugen und 2 rote 120mm lüfter reinkommen


----------



## riedochs (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



darksplinter schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir einen laptop kaufen würde dann diesen hier:
> http://www.apple.com/de/macbookair/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0jIpSCndtw



Ich nicht, es gibt bessere in der Klasse. Das dünnste ist es nicht, das leichteste auch nicht usw.

Ich glaub bei Heise haben das gute Stück ziemlich zerpflückt


----------



## drufnuf (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

werde das prog mal ausprobieren! mal ne andere frage! durch den einbau des scythe sind mir 2 ram-bänke verlorengegangen (find ich jetz persönlich net sooo schlimm)! Nun hat ein Freund gemeint, dass ich ziemlich Glück hatte dass mein rechner überhaupt noch hochbootet, da die inneren 2 bänke betroffen waren! Hab ich wirklich Glück gehabt oder war das bei früheren mainboards so, dass man die von "innen" bestücken musste? Ich hoffe, dass es durch das Wechseln der Bänke keine negativen Auswirkungen auf die Systemleistung gibt!


----------



## sockednc (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

naja, wirklich schlimm ist das nicht. Bei älteren kam es schon vor, dass der Rechner nicht startete, weil man sie nicht auf bank 1 und 2 machte. Aber Heute sieht das anders aus. Das kannst du ruhig mit guten gewissen so lassen.

Ich kenne noch die Zeit der QDI's, Elitegroup, und Asrock Anfänge. Da war es mal so.


Es könnte sein dass du dein Dual-Cannel nicht mehr benutzten kannst.
Bei meinen Asus sieht die Position der Bänke so aus: 1,2:3,4
Das heist ich kann auf Bank 1&2 oder/und 3&4 dual-channel laufen lassen.

Es gibt auch welche mit den Positionen 1,3:2,4 (is meistens auch farblich passend / z.B. blau (1),Gelb (3):Blau (2),Gelb (4) /Blau zu blau halt)
Dual-Channel, wenn mann 1&2 (blau & blau o. gelb & gelb) belegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dual-Channel, naja was bringt das für Vorteilen *kopf kratz*...wenn ich mich nicht irre waren es Bis 10% mehr leistung des Speichers.


----------



## CrSt3r (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Da ich ja nun mittlerweilen auch ein neues Sys habe, wird es Zeit neue Bilder zu posten.


----------



## culli1983 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

kannst du das Gehäuse  nicht weiter aufmachen  damit man alles sieht?
Wäre viel interresanter!
Was für ein Gehäuse ist das?


----------



## CrSt3r (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Gehäuse ist weiter auf ... aber ich weiß nicht wirklich, ob euch das was bringt ... 

btw ist das AEROCOOL ZeroDegree Gehäuse. Mit ATX/BTX-Norm


----------



## drufnuf (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ sockednc!

Da bin ich beruhigt! Hab auch nachgeschaut, der Speicher läuft im Dualchannel! Wird jetzt nur bissel problematisch wenn ich Speicher aufrüsten will! d.h. alter Speicher raus -> 2 x 2048 rein. Da zahl ich zwar im Endeffekt drauf, aber so günstig wie man Speicher gerade kriegt wird das nicht soviel ausmachen denke ich wenn ich das alte RAM in der Bucht verhöker (oder hier)!


----------



## Marbus16 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich bins langsam leid.

Auch wenns gedreht ist, ist es immer noch ATX.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Marbus16
Lass uns doch mal 'nen 'kleinen Gehäusekunde' bzw 'Formatfaktoren' eröffnen...

Kleines Update meinerseits:


----------



## Marbus16 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @Marbus16
> Lass uns doch mal 'nen 'kleinen Gehäusekunde' bzw 'Formatfaktoren' eröffnen...



Nee Stefan, wird doch eh nur überlesen hier


----------



## sockednc (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @Marbus16
> Lass uns doch mal 'nen 'kleinen Gehäusekunde' bzw 'Formatfaktoren' eröffnen...
> 
> Kleines Update meinerseits:


 


Marbus16 schrieb:


> Nee Stefan, wird doch eh nur überlesen hier


 

Ich würde mich dafür interessieren.
Macht doch mal ne Umfrage, wenn es noch interessiert!?!


----------



## sockednc (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



drufnuf schrieb:


> @ sockednc!
> 
> Da bin ich beruhigt! Hab auch nachgeschaut, der Speicher läuft im Dualchannel! *Wird jetzt nur bissel problematisch wenn ich Speicher aufrüsten will! d.h. alter Speicher raus -> 2 x 2048 rein. Da zahl ich zwar im Endeffekt drauf*, aber so günstig wie man Speicher gerade kriegt wird das nicht soviel ausmachen denke ich wenn ich das alte RAM in der Bucht verhöker (oder hier)!


 

Wo is der unterschied?
Wenn du zusätzlichen Speicher kaufst oder den alten verkaufst und Dir neuen holst.

grobes Bespiel:
2x 1024MB VK = für ca. 50
2x 2048MB EK = für ca. 100


Aufrüstung - egal wie du es machst...ca. 50


----------



## Bang0o (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

bin bei den speicherpreisen auch schon am überlegen ob ich nich nochma 2gb hole
obwohl ich ne neue hdd oder einen cpu lüfter viel nötiger hätte


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



sockednc schrieb:


> Ich würde mich dafür interessieren.
> Macht doch mal ne Umfrage, wenn es noch interessiert!?!



Klar, wenn mir jemand ein NLX und BTX Board mit Gehäuse sponsort, mach ich mich gleich an die Arbeit


----------



## sockednc (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Klar, wenn mir jemand ein NLX und BTX Board mit Gehäuse sponsort, mach ich mich gleich an die Arbeit


 

LOL
Ich werd nicht sein


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Na, wenn ich mich schon an die Arbeit mache, solls auch einigermaßen vollständig sein, BAT Boards hab ich noch ein paar, mit LPX kann ich auch dienen, NLX fehlt, ebenso wie BTX...

Das Problem ist, das es kaum High Res Bilder von NLX gibt, BTX gibts aber (noch)...


----------



## sockednc (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Na, wenn ich mich schon an die Arbeit mache, solls auch einigermaßen vollständig sein, BAT Boards hab ich noch ein paar, mit LPX kann ich auch dienen, NLX fehlt, ebenso wie BTX...
> 
> *Das Problem ist, das es kaum High Res Bilder von NLX gibt, BTX gibts aber (noch)*...


 
Meinst so was (Wat...High Res Bilder?!?)? 

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...=NLX&um=1&hl=de&rlz=1T4ADBR_deDE237DE237&sa=N


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Payne, weißt du ob die Fujiutsu ErgoPro das NLX-format hatten? Ich meine, dass die innen so aussahen. Habe nämlich letztens ca. 15 Kisten für die Aussonderung bereitgemacht. Eventuell kann ich noch paar abbekommen.

Oder Montag einfach Bilder machen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hm, keine AHnung, das hier könnte NLX sein, aber auch LPX, schwer zu sagen...

Schaut aber ziemlich nach NLX aus!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Bitte wieder on Topic


----------



## nochnichtda (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich bekomme die Kabel einfach nicht schöner verlegt :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@nochnichtda:
Neuen Tower kaufen würd ich meinen, dann kannst die Kabel auch besser verlegen.

Coolermaster Stacker STC-T01 wäre meine Empfehlung, gibts schon ab 99.

@Stefan:
Naja, ich mach dann Montag Fotos... Willst eine Kiste haben? Könnte die dann wohl für nen  bekommen... An die kleinen X'er mit schmalem NT und anderer Laufwerkshalterung komm ich aber nicht ran, die sind bei uns noch tw. im Einsatz


----------



## riedochs (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @Marbus16
> Lass uns doch mal 'nen 'kleinen Gehäusekunde' bzw 'Formatfaktoren' eröffnen...
> 
> Kleines Update meinerseits:




Schonmal eine gute Basis: http://www.formfactors.org/


----------



## sockednc (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



nochnichtda schrieb:


> Ich bekomme die Kabel einfach nicht schöner verlegt :


 

Wie wärs den wenn du sie einfach über Netzteil quetschst bzw. zw. NT und Laufwerke.


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ nochnichtda

Schau dir mal meinen Innenraum in Post #18 an. Ich habe zwar nur 3 Platten und einen Midi-Tower, aber du kannst dir vielleicht etwas an der Kabelverlegung abgucken.


----------



## cane87 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier auch mal mein Case  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Wie tief ist der Tower denn?


----------



## Overlocked (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Nochmal mein aktueller:


----------



## Trigger060 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ach da is aber n altes Bild auf der HP 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (10. Februar 2008)

@ cane87 ... warum steht deine box unter dem schreibtisch meine tuts nähmlich auch hehe 

MfG

@ Trigger, was is das für nen Cpukühler ich sehe nur Aerocool, welcher ist das  genau?

mfg


----------



## Trigger060 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das ist ein Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme KLICK


----------



## =ViRuZ= (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hier mal meine kiste 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wer jemand mehr bilder will, einfach melden


----------



## culli1983 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ich will mehr Bilder sehen!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So hier nochma mit Scythe Mugen und roten 120mm lüfter:


----------



## cane87 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



lefre4K schrieb:


> @ cane87 ... warum steht deine box unter dem schreibtisch meine tuts nähmlich auch hehe
> 
> MfG



bin vor kurzem erst umgezogen und das olle x-530 hängt im Moment an meinem TV-Receiver und stehen noch ein bisschen blöd rum ^^.

Am Rechner selbst hängt ein schönes Teufel CEM Power Edition und da haben die Boxen auch vernünftige Boxenständer .


----------



## Lee (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> So hier nochma mit Scythe Mugen und roten 120mm lüfter:



Boah, der schwarze Innenraum sieht echt toll aus... Hast echt was tolles aus meinem alten Gehäuse gemacht, und das mit den roten lüftern...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



XtremeFX schrieb:


> Boah, der schwarze Innenraum sieht echt toll aus... Hast echt was tolles aus meinem alten Gehäuse gemacht, und das mit den roten lüftern...




Danke
dein Gehäuse ist in guten Händen


----------



## buzty (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

so hier auch mal meiner jetzt...(ist nicht wirklich was besonderes)
ist das eigentlich normal das sich der freezer 64 andersrum dreht als der gehäuselüfter? oder sitzt da was falschrum?
ist zwar nit soo toll verlegt aber auch mein erstes mal komplett selbst verkabelt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



buzty schrieb:


> so hier auch mal meiner jetzt...(ist nicht wirklich was besonderes)
> ist das eigentlich normal das sich der freezer 64 andersrum dreht als der gehäuselüfter? oder sitzt da was falschrum?
> ist zwar nit soo toll verlegt aber auch mein erstes mal komplett selbst verkabelt.



Keine Sorge, da ist schon alles richtig


----------



## derNetteMann (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das ist meine Kiste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@derNetteMann: wirklich schön sauber dein tower  nicht zuviel drumherum, einfach schlicht und sauber 

mein häufchen elend ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soweit nix besonderes  ich brauch nen neuen cpu kühler...


----------



## der8auer (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ derNetteMann: Schöner PC  sieht edel aus 

@ =ViRuZ=: Jo poste doch noch ein paar  Was für Hardware hast du drin?


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@derNetteMann: Schön gestaltet und verarbeitet  PS: guter Musikgeschmack ^^

@Topic. Wenn ich mal wiede lust hab, dann werd ich hier mal meine gesammelten Werke die im Moment ihren Dienst verrichten, ablichten


----------



## Steffen (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

würde oben links den lüfter rausmachen, der stört doch den "kaminluftzug"


----------



## Steffen (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Der Lüfter saugt eh nur Luft an. Ist hier bei mir vom Vorteil.
Hab den PC an der kalten Balkontür stehen. Da kann er immer was kühles einziehen.


----------



## Mr.Speed (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

wiso habe ich so ein dumfes Gefühl das es nur von Luxxern hier wimmelt 
Weil die Picqualität, und die Kabelmanagment PC's die Fronten übernehmen.

@ Steffen schaut wie eh und je sehr clean aus


----------



## rabit (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Steht niergends Luxern kein Zutritt!

Ausserdem sieht das gut aus!


----------



## rabit (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Zu Steffen sein Pc würd ich auch sagen das der Lüfter oben links luft reindrücken soll ansonnsten raus damit macht nur verwirbelung und bring nix!


----------



## Mr.Speed (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



rabit schrieb:


> Steht niergends Luxern kein Zutritt!
> 
> Ausserdem sieht das gut aus!


 

habe ja auch keins gelesen. 

mir nur mal so aufgefallen, das pöapö, sich die Luxxer hier auch einfinden.


----------



## culli1983 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Steffen sieht richtig Edel aus dein Case! Gefällt mir.


----------



## dualbrain (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Huhu Steffen und die Luxxer, was treibt Euch denn hier her? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Extreme > Luxx / XS > *MDPC*


----------



## Mr.Speed (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Moin dualbrain, zum Bild muss man nichts mehr sagen . 

jör MDPC da muss ich noch hin


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@dualbrain: Bisher fand ich das Schnecken-LianLi immer absolut daneben. Aber deins hat was. Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Du hast dir also auch bereits die Arbeit gemacht und das ATX Kabel gesleevt. 
Sieht einfach klasse aus. Hast du da nur eine Verlängerung gesleevt oder direkt das gesamt NT-Kabel?
Mir grauts jetzt schon wieder vor dem Gefummel aber das muss. 

ontopic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trigger060 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Die Rollen sind sexy


----------



## der8auer (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ dualbrain: Sieht schon gut aus aber das Bild ist schon ziemlich nachbearbeitet?!


----------



## dualbrain (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Nur Farbstich korrigiert im RAW, sonst nichts.


----------



## KoRsE (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So dann zeig ich auch mal meine Mühle...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab aber schon seit ewigkeiten nichts mehr dran gemacht.

MfG Genki


----------



## exa (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

lass mich raten: riffelblechfolie ausm lidl^^


----------



## Janny (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

dieses riffelzeugs ist ja mal garnicht mein Ding.. aber der Tower is an sich ganz schick


----------



## KoRsE (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Es gibt beim Lidl Riffelblechfolie??? Ich habs aus irgend nem Baumarkt. Hatte innen auch überall Riffelblechfolie, gefiel mir dann nach ner Zeit auch nicht mehr so...
Das Tribal hat meine Schwester gezeichnet


----------



## exa (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

lidl hatte das mal als aktion mit anderen auto modding sachen...


----------



## Kovsk (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Meiner atm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KoRsE (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also ich muss ja mal sagen... Dein Gehäuse gefällt mir am besten... Sehr stylisch


----------



## STSLeon (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Des ruled wirklich was weg...


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

nö, wieso?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raa (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Welcher Rechner ist das Paynie?


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ist ein ehemaliger 4400+/65nm oder 4200+/90nm, hatte damals beide CPUs, Board ist ein MA69GM-S2H


----------



## Kovsk (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@STSLeon: Naja so toll is es jeze auchnet... Gibt schönere extreme Setups


----------



## Marbus16 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ui, der Stefan hat sogar den Lüfterkumpel 1 

Wenn denn endlich der Accelero S1 kommen würd, kriegt ihr diesmal gleich 3 (oder mehr) Recher um die Ohren gehauen


----------



## STSLeon (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich hätte viel zu viel Schiß das Zeug offen aufzubauen... da würde ich vor Angst sterben und niemanden in die Nähe kommen lassen


----------



## Kovsk (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So sthet das net normal rum... Das mache ich nur wenn die CPU sub zero geht  Sonst habe ich nen Case wie jeder andere


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

bei mir kommts drauf an, wenn ich gerad kein Bock auf 'nen Case hab, liegts halt mal offen rum...


----------



## Honk53 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

also ich habe immer ein case^^(ich habs aber auch noch nie ohne probiert)


----------



## Raa (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ohne ist an sich eine feine Sache wenn du keinen Bock auf großartig Vibrationen hast oder viele Lüfter einsetzen willst. (LN2 Ocen jetzt mal ausgenommen)


----------



## G_T_R (14. Februar 2008)

*Hier noch mein CM 690!*

Was sagt Ihr dazu: http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=4SkV3UEX


----------



## exa (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

die kabel und kabelbinder sind zu schrill, und du musst echt mal üble luftverwirbelungen da drin haben^^


----------



## altness (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ziemlich prozig, erinnert an ne disko...
also die farben und so viele lüfter sind meiner meinung nach n bissle zu krass.
aber schön verkabelt isses


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

*Urgz* Ich hab Augenkrebs  Grün UND Blau gehen mal gar nicht. Das beißt sich ja extrem.

Entweder komplett blau, oder komplett grün  Aber um mal was positives zu schreiben: die Verkabelung ist wirklich gut gelungen und der CPU Kühler sieht interessant aus *g*


----------



## exa (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ich kann neongrün sowieso nix ab, das sieht immer aus als käm das ausm atomkraftwerk^^


----------



## DrHouse (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also ich find den Rechner klasse, Verkabelung wirklich gut gelungen und auch das Farbenmeer macht mee(h)r her. So kannste in vollkommener Dunkelheit jede Nische im Tower beobachten. Es ist wirklich mein Geschmack, so könnte der Rechner auch in der nächsten Disko stehen und Mr DJ gehören


----------



## schneiderbernd (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

schön,schön


----------



## KoRsE (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

grün und blau schmückt die Sau...


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein aktueller TV Rechner.


----------



## rabit (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also zu G_T_R

Dein Rechner sieht gut gestaltet aus von innen.

Und die es kritisieren, deren Rechner möcht ich sehen.
Ausserdem Farben sind eine Sache des Geschmacks.
Je mehr blink blink um so cooler ist alles auf der Welt


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Siehe Sig.


----------



## GoZoU (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Niedliche Tapete ^^

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## buzty (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

 die ist mir ja beim ersten betrachten garnicht aufgefallen


----------



## Rene1000 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ace sein pc !!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





  Ace sein sys is ja gott^^
ne also echt hammer gei gewordenl


----------



## memphis@Mg (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

naja aber da muss man mal an dem 8poligen kabel bischen löten "verlängern"


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Niedliche Tapete ^^
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU




hehe xD
joa da haste recht, die hängt aber schon 10jahre, mach aber nix mehr dran da ich evtl bald in ne eigene Wohnung ziehe^^


----------



## msdd63 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier sin ja Wahnsinns-Maschinen zu sehen. Da kann mein Rechner nicht mithalten, aber schlecht er auch nicht, denke ich. Sehenswert ist er für mich schon. Also dann... hier isser


----------



## darksplinter (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

wie heißt das case nochmal??


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Müsst was von Aerocool sein, dieses Turbone Dingsda...


----------



## msdd63 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das Case heißt: MOD [it] Turbine Cooler


----------



## drufnuf (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

jap baugleich mit Aerocool Aeroengine Jr. (meins)


----------



## w33werner (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Rene1000 schrieb:


> Ace sein pc !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der ist echt geil respekt


----------



## titan86 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hier ein paar Bilder zu meinem etwas betagten PC 

*CPU* - P4 3.06 GHz
*VGA* - X1950Pro 512 AGP /Sapphire
*RAM* - 1.5 GB
*HDD* - 1*160GB/1*400GB/1*200GB ext
Netzteil - HEC Windmill 385
Sound onboard
Tastatur - Logitech G15
Maus - Logitech G5
Boxen - Creative Inspire GD580
Win XP SP1


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Statt deinen alten Aldi Rechner mit 'ner x1950 aufzumöbeln hättest lieber auf 'nen neuen sparen sollen...
Deine Cam ist auch nicht sehr gut und schaut nach Mobiltelefon aus...

PS: aktuelle 'Umrüstsets' aus CPU, MoBo und RAM bekommst schon fürn Hunni...


----------



## rabit (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hi Titan86 der Cpu Lüfter ist nicht orginal oder!
Gut aufgeräumt sieht dein PC aus.

Mal ganz Ehrlich fürn huni ist das aufrüstkit
S
C
H
R
O
T
T

das System was du fährst ist auf jeden Fall besser als das set für 100 Euro

und wenn hast du kaum leistungssteigerung...
gruss


----------



## Sk1ll3r (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So, hier nun mal mein vor kurzem aufgerusteter PC


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



rabit schrieb:


> Mal ganz Ehrlich fürn huni ist das aufrüstkit
> 
> das System was du fährst ist auf jeden Fall besser als das set für 100 Euro
> 
> ...


Achja, ein 3,06er P4 mit 512 MiB RAM ist kaum langsamer als ein ASUS M2A-VM mit x2/3800+ und 2GiB RAM?!

Wär mir neu 
Ok, GraKa fehlt noch aber wenn man noch 'nen Full ATX Gehäuse irgendwo findet, bietet sich das ALiveDual-eSATA2 von Asrock an...

Fürn ~'nen Hunni ist das schon nicht schlecht, also nächstesmal lieber schauen, was man alles bekommt oder nachfragen, bevor man irgendwas sagt, was nicht stimmt...


----------



## rabit (22. Februar 2008)

Stefan!
Es ist ja so:
Hat man zuviel Geld kann man sich sofort jede Neuerung kaufen.
Es gibt bei manchen Mensche jedoch Grenzen wo man sagt so nun rüste ich auf oder kaufe alles neu.
Ich habe nicht gesagt keine sondern kaum Leistungssteigerung.
Damit meine ich nicht messbar sondern spürbare Leistungssteigerung.
Aber mal ehrlich sein Rechnier ist doch für viele Anwendungen nutzbar.
Oder???
So mit Aldi Rechner etc. hat sich angehört das der Kollege noch einen 486 er Rechner presentieren würde....

Ausserdem hat er 1,5GB Ram

Ach und Du sagtest für n huni CPU Board und Ram also bitte was fürn ne CPU soll denn das sein jedes Teil kann höchstens 33 Euro kosten ram kriegt er dafür und dann?????


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

1. Multiposts sind Böse!

2. ASUS M2A-VM, ~45 (HDMI ist ~5 teurer), X2/3600+ ab ~30, x2/3800+ ab 36, aber das hab ich weiter oben schon geschrieben 

Und 1GiB kostet auch nur ~15 (hm, ist wieder teurer geworden...


----------



## exa (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

naja, aber wirklich spielbar und für die zukunft gerüstet ist man da auch nich, dann doch lieber komplett neu und bis dahin sparen...


----------



## Bang0o (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



exa schrieb:


> naja, aber wirklich spielbar und für die zukunft gerüstet ist man da auch nich, dann doch lieber komplett neu und bis dahin sparen...


1. ist das komplett neu.
2. hat man soweit alles was man braucht, wenn man Geld hat, könnt man 'ne neue CPU reintun und man hat die Möglichkeit PCI Express Karten zu benutzen, die deutlich günstiger denn die AGPs sind...
3. hab ich momentan auch nicht mehr (OK, ein etwas besseres BRett aber das macht keinen Unterschied)...


----------



## exa (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

komplett neu= aktuell...


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



exa schrieb:


> komplett neu= aktuell...


Und was ist an einem K9 X2 mit RS690G Board mit SB600 nicht aktuell? 

Wenn man noch 15 ausgraben kann, würd sich halt ein 65nm x2/4000+ anbieten, den man sogar übertakten kann (ja, man munkelt, das man auch AMD CPUs außerhalb der Spezifikation betreiben kann)


----------



## exa (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ich dachte da so an e 6550 oder x2 6400+...

weil das liegt so im guten mittelfeld an erhältlichem...


----------



## rabit (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich dachte da an:

Asus P5E3 Premium/WiFi-AP@n (Board)
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300          (CPU)
Nvidia 8800 Ultra
4 gb Ram von corsair


----------



## tarnari (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich finds interessant, dass hier jemand seinen Rechner zeigen will und dann danach darüber debattiert wird, was ausgetauscht werden sollte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

"Never Change a Running System"

wie man immer so schön sagt


----------



## rabit (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

macht doch spass oder


----------



## Marbus16 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

marbus warum legste das mobo-stromkabel nit oben am cpu-kühler vorbei?


----------



## sockednc (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Wenn ihm da nicht mal irgendwann das Mobo durchbrennt.


----------



## Marbus16 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



buzty schrieb:


> marbus warum legste das mobo-stromkabel nit oben am cpu-kühler vorbei?


Weil dann das Kabel über den Spannungswandlern wäre, die würden dann gar keine Frischluft mehr abbekommen. Das will ich vermeiden, das Board sollt nach Möglichkeit noch etwas halten 



sockednc schrieb:


> Wenn ihm da nicht mal irgendwann das Mobo durchbrennt.


Warum sollts das denn?


----------



## buzty (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

asou, hab ich garnit dran gedacht sry ^^
(find die positioniereung von dem stecker da aber auch nen bissl dämlich )


----------



## exa (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

jo, aber was willste machen layout is layout...


----------



## buzty (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

war ja auch nicht gegen ihn sondern gegen as layout gerichtet , naja genug ot.


----------



## Marbus16 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ist halt ASRock... Dafür sind die Boards unerschütterlich 

Noch hälts ja, daher brauchts kein neues Board. Iss ja auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## sockednc (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Weil dann das Kabel über den Spannungswandlern wäre, die würden dann gar keine Frischluft mehr abbekommen. Das will ich vermeiden, das Board sollt nach Möglichkeit noch etwas halten
> 
> 
> Warum sollts das denn?


 

Mir ist das schon mal passiert (als ich noch angestellter bei einer Computerfirma war).

Hab ein Kabel beim Mobo einbau nicht gesehen und es ist unters Mobo gekommen. Es hat eine Lötstelle berührt. Und als ich den Rechner angemacht habe hat sich nichts getan, außer eine ungewollte nebelmaschine kam zum vorschein.

Es ist zum glück auch nur dem Mobo was passiert.

Eine logische erklährung gabs von meinem Kollegen: "Manchmal bei einer dünnen Isolierung, kann es sehr selten zum "Stromübersprung" kommen. Deshalb sollte man auch kein Datenkabel und Stromkabel zusammen binden."

So die Erklährung. Da er Elektriker ist, glaub ich ihm das.


----------



## rabit (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So hab da ma paaa Änderungen gemacht am Gehäuse


----------



## Janny (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

die anzeigen rechts gefallen mir, wobei mir das unterm schreibtisch nicht viel bringen würde. da hab ich die lieber auf meiner g15..

Liebe Grüße


----------



## rabit (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein Rechner steht ja auch auf dem Schreibtisch


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mal die Innenleben von die Delle.

GX150 um genau zu sein.


----------



## rabit (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Stefan sei mir net bös!

Aber das ist ein Beispiel wie ein Rechner heutzutage nicht aussehen sollte


----------



## exa (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

sagen wir nicht mehr... ich hab noch nie verstanden wie man sich dell maschinen da hin stellen kann... außer es is umsonst


----------



## rabit (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Exa du hast Geschmack


----------



## Marbus16 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



rabit schrieb:


> Stefan sei mir net bös!
> 
> Aber das ist ein Beispiel wie ein Rechner heutzutage nicht aussehen sollte


Das iss auch kein Rechner von 'heutzutage'.

Das Small Desktop Gehäuse hat einen P3 mit 866MHz.

Wenn Stefan nu noch ein Kabel für des Frontpanel anbringen kann, isser meiner


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



rabit schrieb:


> Stefan sei mir net bös!
> 
> Aber das ist ein Beispiel wie ein Rechner heutzutage nicht aussehen sollte



LLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLL, Hör auf, ich kann nicht mehr, fall fast vom Stuhl X-D
Fürn Rest: siehe Marbus, er hat alles gesagt 

Und weil ihr drum gebeten habt, hier mein COmpaq Rechner:


----------



## der8auer (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

 Ich kann auch noch mit einem Compaq protzen


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sockel 3/6 oder Sockel4??


----------



## rabit (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich hab im Keller noch´n 486 er Rechner und p2 mit 300 mhz???

Auch Fotos von machen????????????????????????????????

Frage ist doch was Stefan uns mit seinen Fotos sagen möchte??
Ziel verfehlt?


----------



## holzkreuz (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So hier dann mal mein Rechenknecht.

Ist zwar nicht ganz so aufgeräumt, aber besser gehts leider nicht mit den verwendeten Kabeln.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



rabit schrieb:


> Frage ist doch was Stefan uns mit seinen Fotos sagen möchte??


Nix?!

Das hier ist ja schließlich der PC Bilderthread, dem Namen nach also der Thread, in dem man Bilder von seinen PCs posten soll, leuchtet irgendwie ein, oder?!
Ganz ab davon gibts hier auch keine Regeln, welche PCs gepostet werden sollen, nur das hier PCs gepostet werden sollen.
Also immer schön geschmeidig bleiben, manche Leute haben halt andere Vorstellungen von PCs als du, manch einer nutzt auch noch einen (dual) P3 im Alltag, eben weils noch problemlos möglich und gerad vorhanden ist...

*also, nicht meckern, Bilder posten!!*


----------



## rabit (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

S T E F A N

Gut ich geh m Keller heute abend gibts fotos


----------



## rabit (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Oh ha!

Holzkreuz an deinem Pc kann mann ja noch ordentlich basteln.

Wenn das mein Pc wäre hätt ich schon längst den Dremel mit dem Pc bekannt gemacht.


----------



## holzkreuz (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@rabit:

Hm ja das stimmt, der hat noch ne Menge potenzial...

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, nach 2 Mods und 1nem Con hab ich keine Lust mehr drauf.

Die Kiste funktioniert wie sie soll und fertig.
Alles andere kostet nur unnötig Zeit und Geld


----------



## rabit (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ja da kenn ich was von!

Ich bin mir sicher das dich irgendwann das Bastelfieber packt.

Ich hab auch an meinem Pc so gemoddet das es fast schon zuviel wird.

Hast schon recht die nächst höhere Instanz vom basteln ist die nase voll davon zu haben.

bin auf dem besten Weg zu dir Holzkreuz


----------



## holzkreuz (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Jeder wird früher oder später "vernünftigt"

Bevor ich Geld in Mods stecke, kaufe ich mir lieber Hardware für 
Hab ich mehr von


----------



## Rene1000 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hier is ma meine kiste 
nen 
amd 4200 x2
p9n sli platinum
8800gts 512mb (seit samstag )
und den restlichen gruscht

is leider nicht besonderst aufgeräumt
muss mir da noch was überlegen
vll habt ihr ja tipps


----------



## rabit (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Rene

etwa die Kabel mit neonaktivem Spiralschlauch versehen!
Und dann eine Neonröhre dem Gehäuse spendieren.
Ach wo du grad dein Werkzeugkoffer ausgepackt hast
lass doch den Dremel deinem Seiten Teil ein ordentliches Harschnitt verpassen um eine Plexiglasscheibe zu montieren?
Wäre das was


----------



## Rene1000 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



rabit schrieb:


> @Rene
> 
> etwa die Kabel mit neonaktivem Spiralschlauch versehen!
> Und dann eine Neonröhre dem Gehäuse spendieren.
> ...





hört sich ganz gut an kann ich des rote ding eig rausbauen ???
ich find des stört oder bringt des was?!
wie geht des am besten mit dem window wie soll ich des fest machen?!( hab ch noch nie gemacht )


----------



## holzkreuz (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Am besten Verschrauben...
Hält bombig, sieht mit den richtigen Schrauben gut aus


----------



## Rene1000 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

okay danke 
und wie is des mit dem rten lufttunnel bring der irgent was ???
ich finde der stört nur oder meint ihr?!


----------



## rabit (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Rene

Das rote Ding ist doch für die Luftzufuhr für die CPU denke ich!?

Wenn Du einen ordentlichen CPU Kühler drin hast brauchstes net aber wenn Du mit einen Orginalkühler fährst, so lange drin lassen bist du einen besseren Kühler hast. 

Zum Seitenteil Zeichnung auf deinen Seitenteil (Rückseite)

Abdremeln

Plexiglas mit langsamer umdrehung abdremeln oder mit einer Stichsäge zuschneiden.

Mit Schraubzwinge Seitenteil und Plexiglas fixieren(etwas weiches zwischen Zwinge, Glas und Seitenteil legen zerkratzt sonnst)

Durch Seitenteil und Plexiglas bohren, verschrauben mit Polystop kontermuttern kontern fertig.

Pfeilen und Lackieren lass ich ma weg.


----------



## Cryptic087 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

schöne luftwirbel^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Cryptic087 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann das sein das dein CPU-Kühler verkehrt herum montiert ist?


----------



## Cryptic087 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Kann das sein das dein CPU-Kühler verkehrt herum montiert ist?



ja
der ganze Luftstrom verläuft von der Vorder- bis zu Rückseite
Ein andersherum montierter ZL würde dem doch entgwgenwirken oder??
Hoffentlich stimmts, denn ich hab keine Lust dieses Dingens nochmal zu montieren


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Cryptic

Du hast den CPU Kühler falsch rum montiert, alternativ kannst den Gehäuselüfter umdrehen (wenn das Gehäuse oben noch Platz für Lüfter hat), dann passts wieder...


----------



## schneiderbernd (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

<hier meins,freu<! Also der Thread ist toll...sehr,sehr viele tolle PC´s teilweise mit mehr liebe die sich manche Frau wünscht...toll...aber auch echt lustige!


----------



## rabit (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Schade das du kein plexiglas in der seite hast.

Schöner Anblick dein Pc von innen.

Den Cpu Kühler würd ich in Saugrichtung des Gehäuselüfters drehen so das der CPu Lüfter zum Gehäuselüfter die Luft drückt.

So strömt die warme Luft auf deine Graka.

Aber bitte mach die Liebestöter von Rollen von deinem Pc weg oder lass dir was einfallen das die nicht sichtbar sind.

ansonnsten cooles Ding


----------



## Sk1ll3r (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So, hier mein PC 
Er befindet sich allerdings noch im umbau.. Front LED´s wurden gestern zB gegen gruüe getauscht.... Das Case wird von innen noch schwarz, und es kommt auf Füße, damit ich unter dem Case 2x 120mm Lfter anbringen kann, die für bessere Kühlung sorgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneiderbernd (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



rabit schrieb:


> Schade das du kein plexiglas in der seite hast.
> 
> Schöner Anblick dein Pc von innen.
> 
> ...


Also die Rollen sind schon wieder ab...habe die einfach für die Bilder mal dran gemacht und weil ich hier putzen muß da kann ich das Ding besser rumschieben...also der Lüfter schießt die Warme Luft ins Galaxy welches ja extra da die Warme Luft ansaugt bei dem großen und hinten beim zweiten wieder rausbläßt...also so soll man es laut Galaxy Beschreiung machen und ist auch sehr effektiv!
Naja und Plexiglas habe ich überlegt,aber finde ich nicht soo schön,stehe eher auf das schlichte schön und dezent! Die Scheiben Plexigläser sind doch nur zum angeben!


----------



## rabit (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also von meiner Warte aus lass es so.

Ich meine Kühler mit Lüfter komplett drehen lüfter ruhig so lassen.

Also wenn du deinen Kühler betrachtest komplett 90 grad nach rechts drehen.(viertel Drehung)

Aber glaube mir so wie ich dir es erkläre sollte es effektiver sein.

Also Ich habe so locker 4 bis 5 Grad kühlere Gehäuse Temperatur erreicht.

Davon profitieren Graka und CPU.
Deine warme Luft steigt bekanntlich nach oben und wird vom Netzteil und CPU Kühler angesaugt und Temperatur kann hochschauckeln.

Andersherum kann dein Gehäuselüfter direkt die warme lüft nach draussen abführen.

Aber don´t touch a running System


----------



## w33werner (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Schneiderbernd
die Kabel der Soundkarte und die SLIbridge sind mal echt hässlich *g*


----------



## schneiderbernd (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



w33werner schrieb:


> @Schneiderbernd
> die Kabel der Soundkarte und die SLIbridge sind mal echt hässlich *g*


Wie Kabel der Soundkarte? Die Xtreme Gamer hat keine Kabel...Du meinst das graue? Das sind zwei zusätzliche High Speed USB und ein Fire Wire...ich weiß sieht doof aus...aber anders war das nicht mehr zu lösen...kein Platz! Naja und die SLI Bridge kann ich mir nicht aussuchen....wäre schön wenn die auch so schwarz ware wie die Tripple SLI Bridges...macht mehr her!


----------



## KvD (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

schöne cases hier!

mein PC-60




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe es gefällt


----------



## welcen (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Ace schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hier mal meiner :sm_B-):
> 
> 
> ...



Sagt mit bitte jemand was das für ein Case ist? Is ja übel..


----------



## p1t (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



welcen schrieb:


> Sagt mit bitte jemand was das für ein Case ist? Is ja übel..



Das müsste nen Aplus CS-Black Pearl Luxury WCR Edition sein.

@KvD: Das is ma nen geiles gehäuse


----------



## Mantiso90 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das Aplus Black Pearl ist ne hammer alternative zum Silverstone TJ-07 und noch ein wenig billiger.

@KvD
Schönes Edles Gehäuse und schön aufgeräumt^^


----------



## GoZoU (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



p1t schrieb:


> Das müsste nen Aplus CS-Black Pearl Luxury WCR Edition sein.



Nein, die WCR-Edition hat ein Mesh-Gitter statt der Plexi-Scheibe 

Es ist also nur das Aplus CS-Black Pearl Luxury Edition. Ich glaub das wird mein nächstes Case, leider ist die nicht-WCR-Version gerade sehr schwer zu bekommen, sodass ich wohl das WCR kaufen werde.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ KvD
Also die Farbe ist jetzt nicht ganz so mein Geschmack,
die beiden Schläuche an der front auch nicht.
aber sonst, haste sauber geschafft, das innere sieht auch sehr gut aus.
Da steckt viel mühe drin.


----------



## welcen (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Danke, echt cooles Gehäuse!


----------



## Cryptic087 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

was ist das für ein GPU Kühler?


----------



## Marbus16 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Am Wochendende poste ich ma Bilder von allen Systemen, die ich noch aktiv in Benutzung habe... (wenn auch nicht simultan, das geben weder meine Ein/Ausgabe-Kombinationen noch der Stromkreis hier).

Wird ne feine Geschichtsstunde


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

schaut mal dieses wunderschöne Gerät: http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2008/lian-li/awardfabrik/lian-li-g70.htm
das nenne ich Perfektion ins kleinste Detail..einfach schön anzuschauen!


----------



## darksplinter (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

höhö..will aben


----------



## Rene1000 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ KvD
wo ist den eig dein laufwerk^^
sieht echt geil aus dein gehäuse


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich weiss nichts besonderes
aber er läuft
und solange ich aufs abi lerne hab ich keine zeit für besondere casemods
nach dem abi werde ich mir nen army mod machen mit so ner munitionskuste als case oder so und nem auto radiator ^^


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hab mich mal überwunden meinen Lian Li mal wieder zu fotographieren, nachdem ich die neue Zalman Lüftersteuerung eingebaut hatte.

Mein Hauptrechner: 
Lian Li V2000B+ / C2D 6700 @ 3,4 @ 1,45V @ Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme
ASUS P5E @ HR 05 SLI Northbridge @ HR 05 SLI Southbridge @ HR 09 MOSFET
2x 1GB OCZ SLI @ Thermalright HR 07 Duo
MSI OC 8800GT 512MB @ Thermalright HR 03 Plus @ 120mm Coolermaster
4x 250GB Samsung / 2x 500 GB Samsung
X-Fi Xtreme Music
Targan U66 - 600Watt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist mein Downloadrechner (nicht zu hören)
Plexigehäuse
Gigabyte GA-69VM-S2 mit x1250 onboard
Sempron 3000+
2x 1GB DDR 667 Corsair
2,5 Zoll Samsung 120GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu guter letzt mein Backuprechner
Sharkoon Rebel9
2x 140mm Lüfter Front
1x 120mm Back
Epox nforce 4 SLI 
AMD 64 3700+
3x 160GB Samsung
1x 250 GB Maxtor
1x 300 GB Maxtor
AMD HD3450 pro 256MB Passiv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## culli1983 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hab mal an meinem Gehäuse etwas gebastelt und neue Fotos gemacht!


----------



## darksplinter (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

sieht toll asu..


----------



## KTMDoki (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

so jetzt hab i die Digi gfundn...

mein IFX drückt mein Plexi-Glas a bisserl weg  (muss ich ein bisschen geschleifen)


greetz


----------



## Bang0o (1. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

so ein gehäuse hab ich hier auch noch rumstehen
toppt jeden aldi pc im ******** aussehen


----------



## TH3.BUG (1. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Beweise


----------



## Bang0o (1. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



TH3.BUG schrieb:


> Beweise


----------



## Bigzonk (1. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So nun zeig ich auch mal......


----------



## ultio (1. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sieht cool aus, wobei das mit nem schwarzen Gehäuse sicherlich noch besser wäre, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache .


----------



## rabit (2. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Bigzonk
Ja nicht schlecht!

Aber das Seiten Teil würde mir noch besser gefallen wenn nicht diese Streben wären sonder das Plexiglas durchgängig wäre


----------



## riedochs (2. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Bigzonk schrieb:


> So nun zeig ich auch mal......



Nicht ein wenig übertrieben mit den Lüftern?


----------



## sockednc (2. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Der Rechner ist bestimmt sehr laut. Die standart lüfter von Termaltake laufen standart mäßig auf 12 volt... *Heul Lüfter Heul*
Aber der Rechner sieht stark aus.


----------



## Bigzonk (2. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Nö.... die Lüfter laufen alle auf 7V und die Pumpe ist auch auf 7V.Das lauteste war der Orginallüfter vom Netzteil aber den habe ich gegen einen Aerocool 140mm Fan Streamliner getauscht und jetzt ist das Teil auch ruhig.


----------



## wodgod (2. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

super leise isser net aber dafür kühl 

so long
rackor


----------



## =ViRuZ= (2. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hier auch mal von mir mal wieder ein paar bilder von mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in echt siehts mehr blau als violette aus, ich glaub da reagiert meine handycamera echt arg drauf, auf des uv-licht.

ich muss aber noch die kabel weng aufräumen...

ich bitte um kritik^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (3. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigzonk (3. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Mr.Miyagi DasSys sieht ja sehr sauber aus.Kompliment.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (3. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Danke.


----------



## rabit (3. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ Viruz

Dein Grafikkarten Kühler sieht gut aus mit dem Rotem Licht würde an deiner Stelle auch einen Plexikühler für die CPU nehmen und auch rot ausleuchten.

Ganz ordentlich allles!

Das Gehausegitter würde ich entfernen und einen Lüftergitter separat draufsetzen


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein aktueller, mals Gehäuse gewechselt (aufgrund Verkauf )


----------



## rabit (3. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Stefan Payne 
Wieviele Rechner hast Du eigentlich


----------



## chief_jone (3. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

das frag ich mich auch schon ne weile^^
aber soo schrecklich viele sinds gar nicht ge?


----------



## Malkav85 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich glaube die Menge kann man mit "genug" betiteln


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



chief_jone schrieb:


> aber soo schrecklich viele sinds gar nicht ge?


Nein, das sind wirklich nciht viele, hab nur 'nen paar Gehäuse und änder die Rechner hin und wieder.
Wie geschrieben hab ich nur den Inhalt aus dem SR-105 ins SR-103 verfrachtet, sonst hat sich kaum was geändert (außer der Cardreader vorn)...

Aktuell hab ich auch nur 2 in Benutzung, einen P3/866 mit 384MiB RAM und eben den AM2 Athlon.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Stefan Payne
der Gehäuselüfter hinten ist bestimmt so ne Turbine xD.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Original waren da nur Turbinen drin, ist jetzt aber recht leise das Teil


----------



## joni35 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ich hatte letztens mal zeit und hab einfach mal nen Window bei mir in den Pc gebaut^^ allerdings is meine gehäusewand so dünn(30 gehäuse) dass rund um das Window kleine wellen zu sehen sind  naja wie dem auch sei: bilder sagen mehr als Worte^^

also hier erst mal mein gehäuse gesamt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das glänzende wirkt hier durch den Blitz seh übertrieben in wahrheit ist das nur leicht angeschliffen

hier nochmal die seitenwand, gut zu erkennen die Dellen am rand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so sieht das ganze im dunkeln aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist meine Front, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 das Lauflicht in der Mitte geht narürlich von links nach rechts un zurück^^ lässt sich nur aufm Foto net deutlich darstellen xD
die beleuchteten Acrylstäbe wechseln immer die Farbe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier nochmal gut zu erkenne, dass das gehäuse nur leicht angeschliffen ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit:lol guck mal was sich da in der Scheibe spiegelt xD
 naja das wars eig schon

mfg Joni


----------



## exa (4. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

willste das noch lackieren???


----------



## Monti (4. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sehr hübsch, aber ich würde an deiner Stelle nochmal überlackieren.


----------



## joni35 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ne eig net
sieht voll toll aus so gebürstet kommt halt aufm Foto net so toll rüber


----------



## exa (4. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

naja... erstmal gerade und gleichmäßig bürsten^^


----------



## STURM622 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

du musst es lackieren. sonst kriegst du an bestimmten stellen rostflecken, es wird nach einer weile korrodieren (durch erhöhtem feuchtigkeit in der luft oder durch anfassen mit nassen händen u.s.w). hatte es auch schon mal gemacht  .


----------



## ch3ff3_n00b (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Dann werd ich auch mal ein bild von meinem PC reinstellen.
Die Lüftersteuerung hängt halt noch a weng in der Gegend rum..
Gehäuse wird demnächst auch noch neu lackiert.


----------



## Malkav85 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Der CPU Kühler sieht mal gay aus


----------



## w33werner (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Der CPU Kühler sieht mal gay aus




lol ein Schmetterling als CPU Kühler x)


----------



## GoZoU (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Der CPU Kühler sieht mal gay aus


 1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ ; 2. Entfern doch bitte die vielen Aufkleber von deinem Lian Li, ich finde passen garnicht zur Optik des Gehäuses 


@ ch3ff3_n00b: Das Fenster würde ich auch nochmal nachbearbeiten, ist doch ziemlich unsauber geworden.


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Malkav85 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



GoZoU schrieb:


> 1.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Hast recht  Ich mach die Dinger wieder ab


----------



## ch3ff3_n00b (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Der Ausschnitt wird auch nochmal nachgearbeitet... und zum Kühler, er erfüllt seinen Zweck zeimlich gut


----------



## der8auer (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Nana  Ist doch ein Titan Vanessa. Die L-Version davon finde ich eigentlich recht geil


----------



## moonrail (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mein Rechner; ist nichts besonderes, bin aber trotzdem stolz drauf.


----------



## der8auer (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sieht aber sehr ordentlich aus  und schöner Tower 

dafür dass es "nichts besonderes" ist... Ey, sei doch stolz auf dein System  Ist doch nice


----------



## buzty (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

pff...nix besonderes...hätte ich auch gern 

btw: der usb-stick sieht aus wie nen schornsteil


----------



## Rene1000 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

jo ich finds auch geil
nen schönen tower haste und auch echt gut aufgeräumt!


----------



## uk3k (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

na dann:...

fehlt zwar nochs sichtfenster, habe noch keine zeit gehabt weil habe den tower erst seit 2 wochen...und zz kein bock mit säge und dremel rumzu fummeln^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moonrail (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Dankeschön, habe mir auch (halbwegs) Mühe gegeben.

@uk3k

Das sieht gut aus, wie sich die 2 Farben miteinander vermischen, schöne Idee!


----------



## uk3k (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

thx, war auch so gedacht, da vor allem der dämliche lüfter sich nur sehr schwer beleuchten lässt...(kabel legen und steckkontakte anbauen....)bin zwar elektroniker, aber im mom is keine knete für entsprechende kontakte über^^

mfg


----------



## der8auer (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Jo sieht nice aus. Wie gut ist denn der CPU Kühler?


----------



## uk3k (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

war mal geil, is jetzt eher mittelmäßig...

hält meinen prozzi unter lasst auf ca 80-90° (daten siehe signatur)

dafür isser aktuell recht laut, weil seit dem letzten bios update meine lüftersteurung aufm board nicht mehr funzt^^

is aber auf alle fälle ein hinkucker, auch wenn er irgendwann dieses jahr ausgewechselt wird, da er ja doch schon knapp 2 jahre alt ist...

mfg


----------



## der8auer (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

 einen Q6600 auf *80-90°C*?


----------



## uk3k (5. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ja und??? stört den prozzi doch nicht^^

ne mal spaß bei seite:  habe meine cpus eh nie länger als 2 jahre, da können die ruhig etwas wärmer werden...

das problem ist, das ich bei meiner cpu die vcore im bios auf 1.6 volt anheben muss, um die 3.6ghz stabil zu bekommen(trotz g0 stepping). laut cpuz sind es dann zwar immer noch nur 1.45 volt, aber warm wird das ding trotzdem
denke mal dass da einfach die spannungswandler des boards überfordert sind, denn bis 1.5V(bios&cpuz) sind die werte identisch.

und da ich aktuell eh fast nicht zum zocken komme, läuft der prozzi sowieso nur auf 3.2 ghz bei 50-60° unter last....

mfg


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (6. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Lies dir vielleicht mal etwas zum Thema Elektro(nen)migration durch, zB hier: http://www.tweakpc.de/berichte/emig/emig.htm

ontopic: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/IMG]


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (6. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

LOL, 

80-90°C finde ich auch bissl extrem; ich mache mir hier schon Sorgen, wenn meiner unter Prime max 71-72°C erreicht,... 

Mr. Miyagi, schön aufgeräumt der Rechner, werde meinen auch mal reinknallen hier, aber ich kriege die scheiß Kabel des NT net untergebracht


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (6. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Danke dir.
Mach doch einfach mal ein Bild, vielleicht können wir dir ja helfen, die Kabel unterzubringen.


----------



## uk3k (6. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



> Lies dir vielleicht mal etwas zum Thema Elektro(nen)migration durch, zB hier: http://www.tweakpc.de/berichte/emig/emig.htm



is mir klar, bin wiegesagt selbst elektroniker und von daher auch mit den auswirkungen und folgen von hitze auf halbleiter vertraut...

allerdings, habe ich auch erwähnt, dass meine hardware sowieso in recht kurzen abständen getauscht wird, wodurch ich das net so verkrampft sehe...vor allem nicht bei chips die bis 100° spezifiziert sind(so wie ich das mitbekommen habe)außerdem: unter welchen umständen läuft denn bitte eine cpu mit 4x3.6 ghz auf vollast außer beim benchen?

ferner macht overclocking irgendwie süchtig, und wenns geld für ne kompressorkühlung reichen würde hätte ich auch eine. 

was die kabel anbetrifft: am besten lassen sich meiner meinung kabel überm optischen laufwerk verstecken bzw hinter der rückplatte des gehäuses...

mfg


----------



## exa (6. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



uk3k schrieb:


> bzw hinter der rückplatte des gehäuses...
> 
> mfg




wenn die kabel lang genug sind... bei mir isses nämlich deswegen gescheitert...


----------



## ch3ff3_n00b (6. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hab jetzt den "schwulen" Kühler entsorgt


----------



## exa (6. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

1: was hat dich geritten diese wakü zu kaufen??? wenn dann richtig...

2: was hat dich bei der schlauverlegung geritten???


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (6. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@uk3k: Die Wärme ist das eine. Mir gings aber eher um die hohe VCore von 1,6V. Solltest du als Elektroniker eigentlich wissen. 
Je höher die Anzahl der Elektronen, umso höher das elektrische Potenzial (Gefälle).
Was auch der Grund ist, wieso die CPU nicht Volllast auf allen Kernen haben muss, damit das passiert. Es begünstigt es nur zusätzlich.
Und, ja, du hast erwähnt, dass die Hardware nicht lange bei dir verweilt.
Nur musst du sie unbedingt so quälen, dass sie vielleicht keine 2 Jahre hält?
Ist natürlich deine Sache. Ich versteh sowas nur nicht. 
Schon zweimal nicht, wenn du dann noch jammerst, dass kein Geld für ne KoKü da ist.


----------



## culli1983 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ch3ff3_n00b also an deiner Kabel und Schlauch verlegung musste escht noch arbeiten!  
Die Thermaltake Pumpe hatte ich auch mal, etwas laut oder?


----------



## ch3ff3_n00b (7. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also zu der Lautstärke von der Pumpe kann ich nur sagen das man sie gar nicht hört... Das System hatte ich noch rumliegen.... Und schlauchverlegung wird noch geändert... Brauchte nur erstmal einen Schnelle Lösung weil mein Graka-Lüfter ausgestiegen war...


----------



## Raa (7. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Aber das ist Thermaltake, so was kauft man doch nicht.


----------



## culli1983 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Den fehler hab ich gemacht! Nur rausgeworfenes Geld!


----------



## Tiger2975 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Hi!
Also, so schlecht sind die WaKü von Thermaltake nun auch wieder nicht! Ich habe nun diese und den Vorgänger in 4 meiner Rechner verbaut und mindestens 5 weitere im Bekanntenkreis . 
Ich kann nicht klagen. Gut, mag sein, dass es für das extrem oc´en wesentlich bessere gibt. Aber für den Hausgebrauch, um den Rechner sicherer und leiser zu machen, reichen diese WaKü meiner Meinung nach völlig aus.


MFG Tiger

http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?id=38593


----------



## rabit (8. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Na Ihr lieben liebenden!

Ich finde aber auch das Thermaltake sich recht gut für Einsteiger eignet.

Ich habe damals auch nicht sofort einen für die damalige Zeit high end pc gekauft.

Das Ding war guter Durchschnitt.

Nach und nach sind die Anforderungen gewachsen und somit auch die Hardware.

Man sagt ja das ein Mensch mit seinen Aufgaben wächst.

Übertragen heist das, die Hardware mit den Anforderungen wachsen.

Trotzdem zeig ich mal die Waku Favoriten von mir.


----------



## exa (8. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

das prob bei Themaltake is, das diese nicht so einfach erweiterbar ist, und man die teile nicht einfach austauschen kann...


----------



## GoZoU (8. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich würde noch die hohe Ausfallquote der Pumpen hinzufügen^^

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Bigzonk (8. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also ich kann auch nicht meckern.So schlecht sind die nicht.Ist ja auch meine erste Wakü und die Anordnung das Radiators in der Front finde ich einmalig gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So, mein neues Gehäuse ist heut gekommen *freu*


----------



## Raa (8. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das Gehäuse habe ich heute auf der CEBIT gesehen. Es stand im Intel Pavillion und darin war ein Skulltrail System mit zwei HD3870X2.


----------



## rabit (8. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

So Schlicht wie das Gehäuse ist, so so sehr hat es Aufmotz Potential.

Also ich würde das Gerät verchromen lassen


----------



## Raa (8. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Paynie wie heißt das und vor allem wie viel kostet es?


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Raa schrieb:


> Paynie wie heißt das und vor allem wie viel kostet es?



Wenn ich dir sag, das ich das Chenbro SR-107 fast für 50 inkl Versand bekommen hab, stellst dich wohl in die Ecke 

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen:
Kein Laufwerkskäfig dabei (kosten 20-120, je nachdem was man gern hätte).


----------



## rabit (8. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Und was hast du mit dem gehäuse vor so lassen?

Ausserdem sooooooooooooooo günstig haste es ja nicht bekommen!

1 such begriff und siehe da!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360020588764

Zwischen 50 und 70 eus überall zu krigen und für 139 inklusive board und 2x xeon cpus...haha

Ach wer drauf achtet der Typ hat 20 stück davon.........


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Falsche seite, es gab noch eine 2. Auktion, hier, da gabs sogar die Möglichkeit einen Preis vorzuschlagen.
Dazu ist der Zustand noch fast neu, das es gebraucht sein soll, ist schwer bis garnicht zu erkennen.

PS: und wo ist dieses Gehäuse zwischen für 139 inkl Board und 2 Xeon CPUs zu bekommen?! :|
Zumal der Neupreis bei ~130 liegt, so wie ichs bekommen hab...
Für ~230 gibts auf eBay mit 2 Hotswap Rahmen...


----------



## rabit (8. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich hab einfach mal geschaut welche besonderheiten das Gehäuse haben soll.

Habe dabei ein link eingefügt.

Also ist nicht meine Absicht irgendetwas herunter zu reden.

Wie gesagt Stefan wollste das ding so lassen?

Abgesehen davon das das Gerät mir gefällt aber ist er dir nicht zu gros?

Wenn du suchst findest du es bestimmt für 140 Euro ink alles!

Ach übrigens das Gehäuse kostet neu 82 Euro siehe link!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Chenbro-Serverge...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Raa (8. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mhhh ich muss sagen, dass ich das Gehäuse sehr interessant finde. Da kann man bestimmt noch ein bisschen was modden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



rabit schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach mal geschaut welche besonderheiten das Gehäuse haben soll.


Die Möglichkeit 2 Hotswap Rahmen einzubauen, schau einfach mal auf der Chenbro Homepage



rabit schrieb:


> Wie gesagt Stefan wollste das ding so lassen?


natürlich nicht, da kommt noch ein Hotswap S-ATA Rahmen rein und ev. ein normaler, mal sehen.



rabit schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das das Gerät mir gefällt aber ist er dir nicht zu gros?


kommt drauf an, was du meinst, die höhe ist 'normal', nur die Tiefe ist ganz schön fies.

Innendrinnen schauts auch nicht soo schlecht aus, OK das Kabel von meinem Card Reader ist etwas kurz (und dabei ists schon recht lang, für ein internes Kabel)...


rabit schrieb:


> Wenn du suchst findest du es bestimmt für 140 Euro ink alles!


i doubt it...
Zumindest mit Hotswap Rahmen...

Die 'normalen' SAS/SATA Hotswap Rahmen kosten allein schon 70uro, neu.


rabit schrieb:


> Ach übrigens das Gehäuse kostet neu 82 Euro siehe link!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Chenbro-Serverge...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


_Nein, kannst du nicht, schau mal _GENAU_ hin._

Die Front mag zwar ähnlich sein, aber da hat man bei Chenbro eh einen gewissen Satz 'Standardfronten' (sprich anhand der Front kannst die Chenbros nicht unterscheiden)
Was du da verlinkt hast, ist ein SR-10*5* (na, wer findet Fotos davon in diesem Thread? ), mein neues ist ein SR-10*7*, das ist erheblich größer.
Und ja, ich hatte das SR-10*5* mal, habs letzte Woche beim gelben Männchen abgegeben...


----------



## rabit (8. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also hot swap ist schon was feines.

Aber machs nicht so spannend machst du auch was an der optik moddeen?

Hab noch nie ein gemoddeten Server gesehen bestimmt sehr cool


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Nö, da ist nichts geplant, ist ja auch so schon ein tolles Gehäuse.

Da kommt, abgesehen vom Hotswap Rahmen, nur noch ein anderes Board rein und ein paar Strapse


----------



## exa (9. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ganz ehrlich, sorry aber das is ja hässlich wie die nacht

da hätte ich mir lieber ain besseres gehäuse geholt und ein externes festplatten gehäuse mit hot swap... gibt zb von raidsonic


----------



## Sk1ll3r (9. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Naja, Ich denke mal eher, dass bei diesem Case der praktische Nutzen im Vordergrund steht.....


----------



## Marbus16 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Manche Leute (mich eingeschlossen) mögen halt eher OEM/schlichte Cases.

Ich zB: CM Stacker STC-T01, keine LEDs, keine Gehäuselüfter
Dann noch bald ein paar OEM-Cases von HP und FSC (neeeech Payne )


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Eben, ganz ab davon sind die Chenbro Server Gehäuse auch recht stabil und robust, gerade wenn man sie aufm Teppich stehen hat.
Aus dem Grund hab ich auch mein Casetek CS-1018 und das Suntek Grace verkauft, die waren einfach zu leicht/instabil.
Ganz ab davon, hier mal das volle SR-107 und das (momentan leere) SR-103 nebeneinander (more or less).


PS: Türen sind unpraktisch/nervig...
Und zählt mal die LEDs 

dit:
Und mal sehen ob wer die Delle entdeckt ^_^


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (9. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (9. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hehe, "coole" lüftersteuerung, hab ich auch, bin zufrieden...


----------



## rabit (10. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Die Rollen finde ich faszinierend


----------



## Bigzonk (10. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das sieht ja mal richtig sauber aus.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (10. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Danke euch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Naja, bei solch einem schmalen Gehäuse sidn Rollen nicht sehr vorteilhaft und machen das Gehäuse eher instabil...

theoretisch richtig praktisch, praktisch leider nicht immer...


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (10. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Na so ein Quatsch.
Das mag auf (erdbebengefährdete Gebiete oder bei dir auf ein schwankendes Schiff inmitten der Ostsee oder ) schmale Gehäuse zutreffen (wo vielleicht sogar noch n schwerer MORA an der Seite hängt. ). Der Stacker STC ist aber kein solches (im Gegenteil) und steht auch auf Rollen stabil. 
Kannste glauben. 
Ist eigentlich imho NUR praktisch, da das schwere Teil dann trotzdem recht mobil bleibt.
Dadurch, dass sich die Füsse alle fast ganz in den Ecken der Bodenplatte befinden, lässt es sich bestimmt nicht leichter umkippen als eins ohne Füsse. 
Da von "instabil" zu sprechen halte ich aus eigener Erfahrung heraus für mehr als übertrieben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Nö, nicht Quatsch sondern vom Belag des Bodens abhängig.

Bei einem harten Boden gibts wohl keine Probleme, wenn man aber einen schönen weichen, flauschigen Teppich hat, ist das ganze doch etwas instabil...


----------



## Malkav85 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> wenn man aber einen schönen weichen, flauschigen Teppich hat, ist das ganze doch etwas instabil...


 
weich? flauschig? *rrrr*  Ich hab hartes, markantes Laminat  ...und mein Lian Li hat auch Rollen *gg*


----------



## rabit (10. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ja dann roll ich mal mein tower in die wanne kann dann mit mir baden.

Ach laptop soll fest in der station bleiben........

wo rollstn dein tower hin


----------



## drufnuf (10. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hier ein kleines Update:


----------



## titan86 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

hab auch mal wieder etwas an meinem pc herum gebastelt 
für konstruktive kritik bin ich immer dankbar


----------



## darksplinter (11. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

*freu**freu* du weißt schon dass du das geilste gehäuse ever hast^^


----------



## CentaX (11. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Was für eins isn das? Raidmax Sagitta oder wie das heißt?^^
E: kagge, seh schon, steht auf dem einen bild ja aufm Plexi


----------



## drufnuf (11. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

schöne Farbkombi! Hab mir heute Dämmmatten von be-quiet besorgt und 2 blaue KLK'S. Ich weiss, Window-PC und Dämmen bringt nich wirklich viel, aber irgendwie find ich dass des cool aussieht. Später gibts Bilder...


----------



## Bang0o (11. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> weich? flauschig? *rrrr*  Ich hab hartes, markantes Laminat  ...und mein Lian Li hat auch Rollen *gg*


und ich hab auch ein lian li und laminat aber keine rollen harhar


----------



## rabit (11. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Bin ja mal uf die bildschen von drufnuf gespannt


----------



## L0cke (11. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



titan86 schrieb:


> hab auch mal wieder etwas an meinem pc herum gebastelt
> für konstruktive kritik bin ich immer dankbar



ist das ein Pc mit einem Medionmainboard und Sockel 478?


----------



## L0cke (11. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

p.s. aber die kabelverlegung ist gut ^^ .


----------



## chief_jone (11. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

GENAU das dachte ich auch als ich das sah^^
ich shcätz mal 478 wirds schon sein,...?^^


----------



## The_Freak (11. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

so, hier nun mein pc.

E4300 @ 3ghz
2GB G-Skill ddr2 667
8800gts 640 G80
Asus P5W DH Deluxe
Soyo Acryl gehäuse blue edition
Seagate 200gb
Tagan 400W (Prämie von pcgh)
Thermaltake Bigwater SE

In einem Monat mach ich nochmal sammel-bestellung bei Caseking, da kommen noch drei Lüfter, 2KLKs und ein passendes schwarzes Laufwerk hinzu. 

so,
hier noch vor zwei Wochen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier vor zwei Tagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (11. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ganz ehrlich, da is noch verbesserungsbedarf...


----------



## The_Freak (11. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



exa schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, da is noch verbesserungsbedarf...



is ja auch noch nicht fertig

edit:
ich uppe eben noch ein seitenbild, so sieht das wirklich blöd aus.
hab nur noch eins von vor zwei wochen gefunden, morgen mahc ich noch eins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (11. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

die wäkü schleuche würd ich iwie anders anbringen.. diese kabelbinder sehen nicht wirklich nicht schön aus..

aber ich warte mal auf das Fertige ergebnis..


----------



## Malkav85 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ich kann mir net helfen, aber irgendwie sieht die WaKü aus wie nen billges ThermalTake Set ?! Bitte korrigiere mich, wenn ich da falsch liege


----------



## exa (11. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

du liegst rixchtig
aber der slauchweg is auch viel zu lang, und der radi is beschnitten durch einzu kleines lüfterloch...


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mal mein *Fake* System (heißt, ist nicht betriebsbereit), optischer Dummy, um zu schauen wie ein µATX im SR-107 ausschaut


----------



## y33H@ (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## The_Freak (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



exa schrieb:


> du liegst rixchtig
> aber der slauchweg is auch viel zu lang, und der radi is beschnitten durch einzu kleines lüfterloch...



ja, das ist ist ein thermaltake bigwater und die schläuche sind wirklich zu lang. Die Kabelbinder hb ich erstmal drumgemackt um die etwas in form zu kriegen.
In den osterferien werd ich wieder dran werkeln, im moment ist leider noch nicht ganz so viel zeit. Meine Änderungsliste sieht wie folgt aus:
-schläuche kürzen
-netzteil kabel hinter den Laufwerk-schächten verlegen
-schwarzes passendes Laufwerk holen
-insgesamt in die Kabel etwas ordnung reinbringen
-KLKs rein
-80mm lüfter mit Temperatur-anzeige und mit blauen Leds rein
-das laufwerks IDE Kabel zum rundkabel machen
-den roten 120'er lüfter verschachern (war nur drin wegen oc versuchen beim Ram)
-und wenn die lüfter drinne sind kommen vorne wieder die blauen Acryl abdeckungen bei den Laufwerksschächten rein, sieht edler aus

so, liste lang, ferien kommen
was würdet ihr noch machen?

ps: 
ich hatte noch überlegt den radiator einmal "Auf den Kopf zu stellen". Dann müsste ich nur noch nen gewinkelten Anschlusse haben und das würde ne Menge Schlauch sparen.


----------



## rabit (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@thefreak

Bist aber mutig den Lüfter oben rein zu L E G E N

SO`N Plexicasi ist schön aber verzeiht keine Fehler.....

Den Radiator würde ich ganz wo anders plazieren oder Distanzhülsen nehmen .
A. Gehäusewand behindert die zirkulation.
B. Und Du ziehst oder drückst die warme Luft ins/ aus dem Gehäuse je nach dem wie rum er dreht na na na


----------



## exa (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ich würd den radi ins gehäuse tun, im deckel vorm nt is genug platz, ordentliches lüfterloch sägen und feilen, und dann is schonmal deutlich besser...


----------



## Ace (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Also blau + Plexi-Deckel gefiel mir besser...


----------



## Malkav85 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sieht sehr gut aus  Die Verkabelung gefällt mir besonders. nichts störendes im Weg.


----------



## The_Freak (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



rabit schrieb:


> @thefreak
> 
> 
> SO`N Plexicasi ist schön aber verzeiht keine Fehler.....



grade das nervt mich jetzt schon...
der Lüfter kommt raus sobald meine 80'er da sind und meine oc versuche mitm ram zu ende sind, hatte ich aber auch schon geschrieben.
Der Radi pustet die luft raus, luftzirkulation ist im Moment normaler ATX standard, vorne-unten rein und hinten-oben wieder raus. 
Das was mich am meisten nervt sind die Netzteil Kabel, die kann man kaum verstecken in so nem Plexicase. Außerdem müssen noch ein paar Kabel hinterm MB versteckt werden, dem wende ich mich gleich aber zu.
Den Radi hatte ich eigentlich vor dort zu lassen, in dem Case drinne würde der mit den Schläuchen ziemlich Platzangst bekommen und das sähe auch wirklich nicht schon aus, sondern gequetscht. 
So, bin dann mal wieder am basteln um meine Liste abzuarbeiten.

ps: der lüfter ist nicht reingelegt, er ist mit kabelbinder festgemacht.


----------



## ultio (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus  Die Verkabelung gefällt mir besonders. nichts störendes im Weg.



Welche Kabel ?!
Sieht echt nice aus, das ist einer der besten Wasserkühlungssysteme die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



ultio schrieb:


> Welche Kabel ?!


 
Meine Rede, meine Rede


----------



## m4Tze (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mal ein paar neue Bilder von mir, alle sind in der Auflsung runtergeschraubt (3072 x 2304 wäre etwas zu groß!)

mfg m4Tze


----------



## drufnuf (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

wie versprochen, hier die neuen Bilder:


----------



## exa (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

da kannste beim kabelmanagement aber noch was rausholen...


----------



## drufnuf (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ja, wurde schon verbessert, das bild wo man direkt durch das Fenster sieht is komplett ohne kabelmanagement, die bilder mit den schwarzen kabelbindern sind neu!


----------



## Malkav85 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sieht doch gut aus  Zwar ein wenig bunt, aber ok.


----------



## drufnuf (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

lol ich erkenn grad, dass mein stromkabel die Farben der Deutschlandflagge hat


----------



## exa (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

wie so ziemlich jedes laufwerksstromkabel an einem computer nt...


----------



## drufnuf (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

schon, is mir aber in der hinsicht noch net aufgefallen^^


----------



## wodgod (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

blub...



so long
rackor


----------



## Malkav85 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



drufnuf schrieb:


> schon, is mir aber in der hinsicht noch net aufgefallen^^


 
du solltest das grüne Zeug aus der Zigarette lassen


----------



## drufnuf (12. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

wat, was das denn? *net mal rauchen tu*


----------



## y33H@ (13. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drufnuf (13. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Der Frühjahrsputz im PC neigt sich dem vorläufigen Ende:


----------



## exa (13. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

ich versteh nich ganz warum su das atx kabel nich hinter den lws verlegst...


----------



## drufnuf (14. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

weil da kein platz mehr is, dämmmatte im weg!


----------



## Raa (14. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das Problem habe ich auch und beim gestrigen Netzteileinbau habe ich beschlossen, dass ein größeres Gehäuse her muss.


----------



## rxamax (15. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Gehäuse steht bei mir auch bald an


----------



## xQlusive (15. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



rxamax schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse steht bei mir auch bald an



richtig ist auch meine nächste investition, auch wenn ich es noch modden muss irgendwann für ne wakü, habe es auf der cebit gesehen, mega geil....


----------



## KvD (16. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hat auch ne böse Seite^^ oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (16. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Boah, das weiße Lian Li sieht richtig schön aus. Respekt.


----------



## exa (16. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

aber die schläuche vorne...


----------



## Janny (16. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

mir gefällt der Tower auch richtig gut.. besonders innen


----------



## Raa (16. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

KvD, wo hast du die optischen Laufwerke?


----------



## STURM622 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Raa schrieb:


> KvD, wo hast du die optischen Laufwerke?



genau wollte ich auch mal fragen. oder sind die extern?


----------



## memphis@Mg (16. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@ace welcher wasserzusatz ist das?


----------



## Ace (16. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Das Braue ich selber


----------



## KvD (17. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

als Laufwerk habe ich entweder nen externen e-sata brenner oder einfach den 2. PC übers netzwerk.


Freut mich das er euch gefällt


----------



## memphis@Mg (17. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

und wie?@ acE?


----------



## ultio (17. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



KvD schrieb:


> als Laufwerk habe ich entweder nen externen e-sata brenner oder einfach den 2. PC übers netzwerk.
> 
> 
> Freut mich das er euch gefällt



Gibts auch sowas wie "LAN" Laufwerke? hab von sowas noch nie gehört.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



ultio schrieb:


> Gibts auch sowas wie "LAN" Laufwerke? hab von sowas noch nie gehört.


 
Ja sowas gibts, nur weiss ich leider nicht wie man das genau einrichtet. Mein Vater hat so zB sein Blu-Ray Laufwerk vom Arbeitsrechner per LAN zum Wohnzimmerrechner buxiert


----------



## Marbus16 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Da macht man einfach ne windows-Freigabe und bindet die dann als Netzlaufwerk ein...


----------



## Malkav85 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Gut, da das hier geklärt ist. *Bitte back to topic *


----------



## S3l3ct (17. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Wenn ihr hier schon grad alle so schön zusammensitzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Sieht schick aus. Was fürn ASUS Mainboard ist das?


----------



## McZonk (17. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ist das nicht ein MSI P35 ... ?


----------



## S3l3ct (17. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Noch ist es ein MSI P35 Neo2 FIR ja 
Aber ich denke das ich bald auf das DFI LANPARTY LT X38-T2R oder das Intel DX38BT umsteigen werde 

Es muss ein neues Gehäuse her! 
Lian Li PC V1000B Plus II - black

Und den hier werd ich auch mal testen 
Thermalright High-Riser HR-01 PLUS Heatsink


----------



## joni35 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

den CPU kühler  hab ich auch der is toll xD allerdings is der zu groß für mein jetztiges case


----------



## xxBass_tixx (17. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Dann will ich auch mal ein wenig von meinem Pc zeigen. Noch ist er aber nicht fertig gemoddet. Zu sehen ist das Innere (einmal im Dunkeln und einmal im Hellen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (17. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Die Kabel solltest du aber noch sauber verlegen


----------



## xxBass_tixx (18. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



riedochs schrieb:


> Die Kabel solltest du aber noch sauber verlegen


Muss ich mal gucken wie ich das mache, bin ja noch nicht fertig  es fehlen noch die gemoddeten Seitenfenster. Dann ist das Stacker 832 so gut wie fertig.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Wollen wir nicht mal einen Teil 2 ins Leben rufen?


----------



## Marbus16 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Warum, es gibt doch weitaus längere Threads? Außerdem stört ein Thread #3, #4, #5 auch nur bei der Suche nach einem Thread...

Nur sollte man mal die älteren Postings kontrollieren, nicht immer sind dort noch die Bilder hinterlegt, in dem Falle sollte eventuell ein Link auf den aktuellsten bilderpost vom Poster gelegt werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Warum, es gibt doch weitaus längere Threads?


Weil vBulletin immer den ganzen Thread liest, wenn man in ihn reinschaut, wenn die Threads zu groß werden, führt das (irgendwann) zwangsläufig zu Serverausfällen aufgrund von zu hoher Last.

Das brauchen wir nicht auch noch auszuprobieren, das haben andere schon für uns getan (3DC, HWLuXX and so on), die übrigens auch die Threads bei ~1000 Postings zu machen und einen neuen erstellen.

Obs dafür ein Script gibt, keine Ahnung, darüber sollte man bei dieser Version nicht mehr nachdenken, vB3.7 ist am kommen


----------



## Fenris (18. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Ist mein treues Arbeitstier und läuft einwandfrei.

Ja, das Gehäuse sieht billig aus...ist es auch  Daher hoffe ich, das ich es gegen das Cosmos tauschen kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## w33werner (18. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*



Fenris schrieb:


> Ist mein treues Arbeitstier und läuft einwandfrei.
> 
> Ja, das Gehäuse sieht billig aus...ist es auch  Daher hoffe ich, das ich es gegen das Cosmos tauschen kann
> 
> ...



x) 
so schlecht is das Gehäuse gar nicht nur das was du daraus gemacht hast


----------



## Marbus16 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

@Fenris: Nimm doch das Skarkoon Rebel9, Marc müsste etwa jeden Monat nen neues anschleppen


----------



## Malkav85 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Nicht jeden Monat, aber alle viertel Jahre


----------



## Marbus16 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Dann gib deinem Vater mal eins ab, ist ja nicht auszuhalten, als Vater eines Casemodders so nen Klumpen Schei*e rumstehen zu haben


----------



## L0cke (18. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

so muss ich doch auch mal langsam anfangen meine PCs hir einzustellen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Schluss kann ich sagen,Scythe hat nicht umsonst 2 Sensen als Logo, da könnt ihr mal sehen was passiert wenn man einem Scythe Lüfter zu nahe kommt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mach die Bilder kleiner!! >.<


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Mann, benutz mal Thumbnails oder lad sie ins Forum hoch, versaut einem ja völlig das Layout.


----------



## L0cke (18. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

jetzt müsst es passen


----------



## McZonk (18. März 2008)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure PCs!*

Nachdem dieser Thread nun schon über 1.000 Posts umfasst, wird es Zeit das ganze mal aufzusplitten.

Ihr findet die *Fortsetzung hier...*

Hiermit ist hier closed.


----------

